# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  جامع الأدلة على وجود الله مع نقد شبهات الملاحدة حولها سلسلة متجددة

## ربيع أحمد السلفي

جامع الأدلة على وجود الله مع نقد شبهات الملاحدة حولها سلسلة متجددة





المقدمة 





الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعـده ، وعلى آله وصحبه ، أما بعد :

فقد فطر الله - سبحانه و تعالى - العباد على معرفته وتوحيده وتعظيمه ، وهذه هي الحنيفية التي خلق الله عباده عليها، كما قال سبحانه : ﴿ فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا فِطْرَتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾[1] .

و من رَحْمَة الله - سبحانه و تعالى - بعباده أَن جعل الأدلة و البراهين على وجوده و ربوبيته فطرية بديهية ظَاهِرَة ، يُؤمن بهَا ويدركها أقل النَّاس علما ، بل إِن أدلة وجوده و ربوبيته سبحانه لوضوحها وظهورها تدفع الإنسان اضطرارا و فطرة إلى الإيمان به سبحانه حتى عوام الناس .

و روي أن فخر الدين الرازي كان يمشي في طريق وخلفه تلاميذ له أكثر من مائة أو مائتين، فمروا على عجوز فاستغربته وقالت: من هذا؟ قالوا: هذا أبو عبد الله الرازي العالم الجليل يحفظ ألف دليل على وجود الله تعالى قالت العجوز : أفي الله شك[2] و صدق الله إذ يقول ﴿ قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَـمًّى قَالُواْ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَن تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَآؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ ﴾[3] .

و قوله تعالى : ﴿ أَفِي اللّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ ﴾ أي أيشك في الله حتى يطلب إقامة الدليل على وجوده؟ وأي دليل أصح وأظهر من هذا المدلول؟ فكيف يستدل على الأظهر بالأخفى؟ ثم نبهوا على الدليل بقولهم فاطِرِ السَّماواتِ وَالْأَرْضِ[4] .

سبحانه أفي وجوده شك، فإن الفطر شاهدة بوجوده، ومجبولة على الإقرار به، فإن الاعتراف به ضروري في الفطر السليمة، ولكن قد يعرض لبعضها شك واضطراب، فتحتاج إلى النظر في الدليل الموصل إلى وجوده؛ ولهذا قالت لهم الرسل ترشدهم إلى طريق معرفته بأنه ﴿ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ ﴾ الذي خلقها وابتدعها على غير مثال سبق ، فإن شواهد الحدوث و الخلق و التسخير ظاهر عليها ، فلا بد لها من صانع ، و هو الله لا إله إلا هو ، خالق كل شيء و إلهه و مليكه[5] .

و رغم أن الإيمان بوجود الله و ربوبيته أمر معترف به عند الأمم إلا أن شواذ من الناس قد أنكروه لشبه عندهم أفسدة عليهم ما تدركه الفطر و بداهة العقول فضلا عن الشرائع السماوية .

و الإيمان بالخالق ووجوده يكون فطرياً ضرورياَ في حق من سلمت فطرته، و قد يحتاج بعض الناس إلى أدلة على وجوده سبحانه عند تغير فطرهم و ما يحصل من ضلال أو انحراف في هذه الفطرة أمر طارئ على هذه الفطرة السليمة فالإنسان قد تحيط به مؤثرات كثيرة تجعله ينحرف عن المعبود الحق و البشر جميعا في كل العصور تجدهم يبحثون عن اله يعبدونه و هذا استجابة لنداء مرتكز وموجود في داخلهم وهذا يفسر اتخاذ من لم يصلهم منهج واضح عن الخالق بالهة من كل صنف يعبدونهم .

و رغم أن الأدلة على وجود الله وربوبيته بديهية واضحة إلا أن الفلاسفة و أهل الكلام قد تكلفوا الأدلة وجعلوا الأدلة على وجود الله معضلة كبرى، وهي في الحقيقة من أيسر البراهين لهذا لا حاجة لتكلف الأدلة، لأن الواضح لا يحتاج إلى توضيح، والظاهر لا يحتاج إلى استظهار .

و نظرا لانتشار الإلحاد بسبب قلة العلم و ازدياد الجهل و الرغبة في التحلل و التحرر من قيود العفة و الأدب أحببت أن اذكر بعض من الأدلة على وجود الله سبحانه ناقدا ما يثيره الملاحدة حولها لعل الله يجعل هذا السفر سببا في هداية ملحدا أو تثبيت إيمان متذبذبا أو زيادة إيمان مؤمنا فاللهم وفقني و سددني و اجعل عملي خالص لوجهك 


و قبل بيان الأدلة على وجود الله يتحتم علينا الرد على شبهتين ضعيفتين قد يوردهما الملاحدة 



الشبهة الأولى و الرد عليها : زعمهم استحالة إثبات وجود الله  



يزعم الملاحدة هداهم الله أن وجود الله حتى يثبت واقعاً لابد أن يثبت بدليل تركيبي ،و القضايا التركيبية فقط هي التي تصف الحقيقة و القضايا التركيبية تحتاج إلى معرفة بالعالم و تعتمد علي المشاهدة و التجربة فقطو لأنه لايوجد ظاهرة فوق طبيعية أو غير مادية في العالم تثبت وجود الله فإن إثبات وجود الله مستحيل هكذا سولت لهم عقولهم المريضة .


و القضايا التركيبية عبارة عن قـضـايـا يـضـيـف مـحـمـولـهـا ( ما نخبر به عن الشيء ) إلـى مـوضـوعـهـا ( الشيء الذي نخبر عنه ) شـيـئـا جـديـدا غـيـر مـتـضـمـن فـيـه مثل (طـول الـسـبـورة أربـعـة أمـتـار) و ( الـكـتـاب قـديـم ) ... فـالأربـعـة أمـتـار فـي الـمـثـال الأول لـيـسـت صـفـة جـوهـريـة لـلـسـبـورة، بـل هـي صـفـة زائـدة إذ قـد تـكـون الـسـبـورة أقّـل أو أكـثـر طـولا و مـع ذلـك تـبـقـى سـبـورة و قديم في المثال الثاني ليست صفة جوهرية للكتاب فقد يكون الكتاب جديدا و مع ذلك يبقى كتابا .

و الجواب وجود الله أمر بديهي لا يحتاج إلى إثبات و أوضح من أن يُبَرهن كما أن دلالة الفعل على الفاعل لا تحتاج أن تبرهن أو يدلل عليها و كما أن دلالة الأثر على المؤثر لا تحتاج أن تبرهن أو يدلل عليها .

و الدليل يُطلب في المسائل التي لا تدرك بداهة، أمّا الأمور التي تدرك بداهة فلا نحتاج فيها إلى دليل، بل الدليل ينتهي عند الأمور البدهية، ولولا البدهيات لما أمكن تقديم الدليل، لأنّ الدليل يتسلسل حتى يستقرّ مستنداً إلى بدهية .

و هذا الكون وجد بعد أن لم يكن فلابد أن يكون له موجد أوجده .

و الحياة في المخلوقات الحية دليل على وجود خالق لها فمن الذي وهب الحياة للمخلوقات الحية ؟

و العقل في المخلوقات العاقلة دليل على وجود خالق له فمن الذي وهب العقل لهذه المخلوقات ؟

و الحكمة في المخلوقات الحكيمة دليل على وجود خالق لها فمن الذي وهب الحكمة لهذه المخلوقات ؟ 

و البصر في المخلوقات ذي البصر دليل على وجود خالق له فمن الذي وهب البصر لهذه المخلوقات ؟ 

و السمع في المخلوقات التي تسمع دليل على وجود خالق له فمن الذي وهب السمع لهذه المخلوقات ؟ 

و الضحك في المخلوقات التي تضحك و تبكي دليل على وجود خالق له فمن الذي وهبه لهذه المخلوقات ؟

و لا يصح القول بأن المادة أو الطبيعة هي الخالقة فهي ليست حية و ليست عاقلة و ليست حكيمة و ليست سميعة و ليست بصيرة .

و كل أثر فهو بحاجة إلى مؤثر و احتياج الأثر إلى مؤثر يمثل محمول قضية : كل أثر فهو بحاجة إلى مؤثر و هذا المحمول يدركه العقل بنحو تلقائي من تحليل مفهوم الموضوع وهو كلمة ( الأثر). فالأثر يعني الشيء الذي يحتاج الى مؤثر و احتياج الكون لخالق من هذا الباب .

و إن قيل هذا الكلام مبني على التشابه بين الكائنات الطبيعية و المصنوعات البشرية ، لكن هذا التشابه بمجرده لا يكفي لسحب و تعْدِيَة حكم أحدهما إلى الآخر لاختلافهما ، فإن مصنوعات البشر موجودات صناعية ، بينما الكون موجود طبيعي ، فهما صنفان لا تناسب بينهما ، فكيف يمكن أن نستكشف من أحدهما حكم الآخر وصحيح أننا جربنا مصنوعات البشر فوجدناها لا توجد الا بصانع عاقل، ولكننا لم نجرب ذلك في الكون ؟ والجواب أن لا فارق بين الأحداث التي تكون في الطبيعة أو التي يفعلها الانسان من حيث السبب و العلة . 


و دليل السببية دليل عقلي لا يخضع للتجربة وعليه فيصح فيه قياس الشاهد على الغائب .

و محل الدليل هو وجود أثر و الأثر يفتقر إلى مؤثر و هو متحقق في جميع المخلوقات كما أنه متحقق في المصنوعات البشرية فلا يجوز التفريق بينهما وهما متماثلان في هذه الوجهة و إنما اختلفا في غير محل الدليل أي وجه التشابه أو الربط الذي سوغ القياس بين الكائنات الطبيعية و المصنوعات البشرية هو البديهة العقلية القاضية بأن الأثر لا بد أن يكون له مؤثر و الفعل لا بد له من فاعل و لا يلغي البديهة العقلية التي بيناها أن هذا طبيعي و هذا صناعي ، فالفارق الذي ذكر غير مؤثر في الحكم . 

و إذا كان أصغر شيء مصنوع في الكون يستحيل أن يكون بلا صانع فكيف يصح أن يقال هذا الكون بأكمله بلا خالق ؟!!!


و هناك أسئلة تدور في ذهن الإنسان و تلح على الإنسان في داخله لا يستطيع دفعها عن أصل الوجود و نهايته وسببه، وعن الموت وأسراره، وعن الروح وأسرارها مما يدل على وجود فطرة كافية في النفوس تبرز هذه الأسئلة عن الإله والوجود فمن الذي فطر النفوس على إبراز هذه الأسئلة عن الإله ؟!

وقد لاحظ العلماء أن جميع الأمم التي درس علماء تاريخ الأديان تاريخها اتخذت معبودات تتجه إليها وتقدَّسها ، و لا يوجد عَلَى الإطلاق في أي عصر من العصور ، و لا في أي أمة من الأمم مجتمع بلا دين و لا بلا إله معبود ، حقاً كَانَ أو باطلاً فهناك اتجاه فطري إِلَى أن يكون هناك دين ، و إله معبود فمن الذي فطر البشر على الإيمان بوجود إله ؟!

و كم من شخص دعى الله فاستجيبت دعوته و هذا الأمر مشهود في كل الأزمان و كل العصور فمن الذي استجاب دعاء الشخص ؟!!

و كم من شخص مريض شفي من مرضه و آخر مريض بنفس المرض لم يشف من مرضه رغم أنه أخف من الأول فمن الذي شفى هذا و لم يشف هذا ؟!!

و قولنا الله موجود لا تدل على أكثر من الإخبار عن أمر بديهي و إنكار وجود الله يؤدي إلى تناقض لذلك فهي من جنس القضايا التحليلية لا القضايا التركيبية و القضايا التحليلية هـي الـتـي يـكـون مـحـمـولـهـا ( ما يخبر به ) تـكـرارًا أو تـحـلـيـلا لـموضـوعـهـا ( ما يخبر عنه ) ، ولا يـضـيـف إلـيـه شـيـئـا جـديـدا كـقـولـنـا :
(الأب رجـل لـه ابـن ) أو ( الـمـثـلـث شـكـل هـنـدسـي ) أو (الـجـسـم مــتـدّ ) أو( 5 = 3 + 2 ) أو = ( أ + ب ) ( أ - ب ) .

و القرءان الكريم الذي بين أيدينا يثبت وبدون شك عند تفحصه و مقارنته بكلام البشر أنه ليس من كلامهم و في الوقت ذاته فهو رسالة من خالق هذا الكون لنا يبلغنا فيه أنه خالقنا ويبلغنا فيه عن صفاته فإن لم يكن هناك خالق فمن أرسل بهذه الرسالة ؟ وإذا كان هناك خالق آخر فلماذا لم يتفضل بإبلاغنا عن وجوده؟!


و إن قيل لو كان وجود الله بديهيا لما أنكر وجوده أحد ؟
و الجواب رغم أن وجود الله أمرا بديهيا إلا أن البعض أنكر وجوده بسبب شبهات و مؤثرات خارجية تجعله يغفل أو ينكر هذه البديهة فقد تختلج شبهة في الذهن تسبب مشكلة للإنسان، فيظن أنَّ هذا الضروري الواضح ليس بضروريٍ ، مثلاً استحالة اجتماع النقيضين من البديهيات الأوليَّة، بل هي أساس جميع البديهيّات - كما سيتَّضح - ولكن ربَّ شبهة تشكك في هذا البديهي، فيتصوَّر البعض أنّه من الممكن اجتماع النقيضين كما لو توهَّم أنَّ بين النور والظلمة حالةً ليست من الظلمة وليست من النور! و و البديهي بديهيٌ على أي حال .

و من أثر عنه إنكار و جود الله في البشر قليلون جداً على مرّ التاريخ مقارنة مع من يثبت وجوده ، و هذه القلة على قسمين :
أحدهما : قسم ينكر وجود الله ظاهراً فقط ، مع إيمانه بخلاف ذلك في قرارة قلبه و أشهر هؤلاء : فرعون موسى وأمثاله .
قال الله تعالى في حقهم : ﴿ وَجَحَدُواْ بِهَا وَٱسْتَيْقَنَتْ  َا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْماً وَعُلُوّاً ﴾[6] .
الثاني : قسم آخر هو في الحقيقة معترف بوجود صانع مدبر خالق ظاهراً و باطناً ، غير أنه يحيل ذلك إلى الطبيعة أو غيرها، مما يدل على وجود علوم أولية بديهية مشوبة بالشبهات و المؤثرات الخارجية .

و إن قيل نفوس العقلاء تتطلع إلى الاستدلال على وجود الله فلو كان أمرا بديهيا لما تطلع للاستدلال عليه :
و الجواب الاستدلال على وجود الله رغم بداهته من باب تعدد الأدلة ،و تعدد الأدلة يزيد في التصديق، واليقين، والمعرفة .
.

و الإقرار والاعتراف بالخالق فطري و ضروري في نفوس الناس، وإن كان بعض الناس قد يحصل له ما يفسد فطرته و ما يجعله يغفل عن الأمور البديهة حتى يحتاج إلى نظر تحصل له به المعرفة .

و زعم الملاحدة أن وجود الله حتى يثبت واقعاً لابد أن يثبت بدليل تركيبي و القضايا التركيبية هي فقط التي تصف الحقائق نتيجة عدم اعترافهم بمعارف عقلية ضرورية سابقة على التجربة و اعتبارهم التجربة الأساس الوحيد للحكم الصحيح و لذلك حددوا طاقة الفكر البشري بحدود الميدان التجريبي ، و أصبح من العبث كلّ بحث ميتافيزيقي أو دراسة لمسائل ما وراء الطبيعة ، على عكس المذهب العقلي تماماً .

و الجواب عن هذه الشبه أن مقولتكم : أن أساس المعرفة القضايا التركيبية و للحكم على الأشياء لابد من التجربة إن كانت خطأ سقط المذهب التجريبي بانهيار قاعدته الرئيسية ، وإن كانت صواباً صحّ لنا أن نتساءل عن السبب الذي جعلكم تؤمنون بصواب هذه القاعدة ، فإن كنتم قد تأكّدتم من صوابها بلا تجربة فهذا يعني : أنّها قضية بديهية وأنّ الإنسان يملك حقائق وراء عالم التجربة ، وإن كنتم قد تأكّدتم من صوابها بتجربة سابقة فهو أمر مستحيل ; لأنّ التجربة لا تؤكّد قيمة نفسها .

و بمقولتكم : أن أساس المعرفة القضايا التركيبية و للحكم على الأشياء لابد من التجربة لن تستطيعوا الحكم باستحالة شيء أو بالضرورة شيء آخر ومع سقوط مفهوم الإستحالة يكون التناقض ممكناً ومع إمكانه تنهار العلوم .

و هناك عدّة أشياء لم تكشف التجربة عن وجودها ، بل دلّت على عدمها في نطاقها الخاصّ ، ومع ذلك فنحن لا نعتبرها مستحيلة ، ولا نسلب عنها إمكان الوجود كما نسلبه عن الأشياء المستحيلة ، فكم يبدو الفرق جليّاً بين اصطدام القمر بالأرض ، أو وجود بشر في المرّيخ ، أو وجود إنسان يتمكّن من الطيران لمرونة خاصّة في عضلاته من ناحية ، وبين وجود مثلّث له أربعة أضلاع ، ووجود جزء أكبر من الكلّ ، ووجود القمر حال انعدامه من ناحية اُخرى . فإنّ هذه القضايا جميعاً لم تتحقّق ولم تقم عليها تجربة ، فلو كانت التجربة هي المصدر الرئيسي الوحيد للمعارف لماصحّ لنا أن نفرّق بين الطائفتين ; لأنّ كلمة التجربة فيهما معاً على حدّ سواء ، وبالرغم من ذلك فنحن جميعاً نجد الفرق الواضح بين الطائفتين : فالطائفة الاُولى لم تقع ولكنّها جائزة ذاتياً ، وأمّا الطائفة الثانية فهي ليست معدومة فحسب ، بل لا يمكن أن توجد مطلقاً ، فالمثلّث لا يمكن أن يكون له أضلاع أربعة سواءٌ اصطدم القمر بالأرض أم لا . وهذا الحكم بالاستحالة لا يمكن تفسيره إلاّ على ضوء المذهب العقلي بأن يكون من المعارف العقلية المستقلّة عن التجربة .

و مبدأ العلّية لا يمكن إثباته عن طريق التجربة ، و التجربة لا يمكنها أن توضّح لنا إلاّ التعاقب بين ظواهر معيّنة ، فنعرف عن طريقها أنّ الماء يغلي إذا صار حارّاً بدرجة مئة ، أو أّنه يتجمّد حين تنخفض درجة حرارته إلى الصفر ، وأمّا سببية إحدى الظاهرتين للاُخرى والضرورة القائمة بينهما فهي ممّا لا تكشفها وسائل التجربة مهما كانت دقيقة ومهما كرّرنا استعمالها و إذا انهار مبدأ العلّية انهارت جميع العلوم الطبيعية .

و الخلاصة أن زعم الملاحدة باستحالة إثبات وجود الله لأن الله لا يثبت إلا بالقضايا التركيبية و القضايا التركيبية تقوم على التجربة والمشاهدة و هذا غير ممكن زعم باطل مبني على أساس أن أساس العلوم هو التجربة و هذا قول فاسد لا أساس له من الصحة و وجود الله أمر بديهي لا يحتاج إلى إثبات .



الشبهة الثانية و الرد عليها: زعمهم أن السببية لا تصح دليلا على وجود الله لعدم وجودها في الحقيقة



يزعم الملاحدة أن السببية لا تصح دليلا على وجود الله لعدم وجودها في الحقيقة فالسببية عندهم عادة ذهنية ترسخت في الذهن عن طريق التكرار ، و ليس لها أصل حسي ، و لا تثبتها التجربة الحسية و ما نسميه بالعلية ماهو إلا اقتران ظاهرتين زمانا ومكانا و هذا الكلام يغني فساده عن إفساده و بطلانه عن إبطاله و الناس منذ أن خلقوا على خلافه حتى الحيوانات على خلافه و القوانين الفيزيائية على خلافه .


و السببية قانون عقلي لا قانون تجريبي يزاوله الناس في حياتهم أي هذا القانون يطبقه الناس في دنيا الواقع فالناس عندهم الأكل سبب للشبع و شرب الماء سب للإرتواء و النكاح و الجماع سبب لإنجاب الولد و العمل سبب في الحصول على المال و تناول الدواء سبب في حصول الشفاء بإذن الله و النار سبب للحرارة و لو لم يكن هناك ضرورة بين الأكل و الشبع ما أكل الناس ليشبعوا و لو لم يكن هناك ضرورة بين الشرب و الإرتواء ما شرب الناس ليرتووا و من ينكر علاقة الضرورة و السببية بين الأكل و الشبع و الشرب و الإرتواء و غير ذلك عد من المجانيين .

و جميع العلوم الكونية مبنية على السببية و لذلك لا يمكن للعلوم الاستغناء عن السببية ، و بسقوط السببية تنهار جميع العلوم .

و عدم اعتبار أصل السببية يؤدي الى عدم الاستدلال، لأن الإثبات والدليل عامل مهم من عوامل قبول النتائج، واذا لم يرتبط الإثبات بالنتائج ، فلا يؤدي الإثبات إلى نتيجة .

و مبدأ العلية مبدأ ضروري لا يمكن الاستدلال على رده، وذلك لأن الدليل علة للعلم بالشيء المستدل عليه ، و إذن محاولة الاستدلال على رد مبدأ العلية تنطوي على الاعتراف بمبدأ العلية و تطبيقه .

و لو لم تكن السببية موجودة في الواقع لما أمكن التفكير، ولا تناول الطعام، ولا المشي أيضا و لا الشرب و غير ذلك من أمور الحياة . 

و لو لم تكن السببية موجودة في الواقع لما تمكن العلماء من تفسير الظواهر الكونية .

و لو لم تكن السببية وجودة في الواقع لما تمكن الأطباء من علاج الأمراض و الوقاية منها .

و قولهم السببية عادة ذهنية ترسخت في الذهن عن طريق التكرار يبطله الواقع فمن يرى كتابة يعرف أن لها كاتب و لو كانت أول كتابة يراها و من يرى كرسي يعرف أن له صانع و لو كان أول كرسي يراه و لو من يرى لوحة فنية يعرف أن لها فنان و كانت أول لوحة فنية يراها في حياته و حتى الطفل الصغير إذا سمع صوتا انتبه إلي مكانه ليعرف سببه و إذا جاع طلب الطعام . 

و إن قالوا ما نسميه بالعلية ماهو إلا اقتران ظاهرتين زمانا ومكانا فالجواب أن هذا الاقتران لظاهرتين اقتران واقعي فعلي ضروري و ليس مجرد عادة ذهنية فهناك ترابط و عدم انفكاك بين السبب و النتيجة و العلة و المعلول و كلما حدث السبب حدثت النتجة و كلما حدثت العلة حدث المعلول و دون حدوث السبب لا تحدث النتيجة .

ووجود هذا الكون بعد أن لم يكن لدليل بديهي على وجود مسببه موجده ولا ينكر هذا إلا عديم العقل و منتكس الفطرة هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات






[1] - الروم الآية 30 
[2] - شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن جبرين
[3] - إبراهيم الآية 10
[4] - التفسير القيم لابن القيم ص 54
[5] - تفسير بن كثير 4/482
[6]- النمل الآية 14

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أدلة وجود الله ( 1 ) دليل الفطرة






إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين 


أما بعد :

فالأدلة على وجود الله كثيرة جدا و منها دليل الفطرة إذ الإنسان بحسب فطرته يميل إلى اللجوء إلى رب يعتقد فيه القوة الخارقة والسيطرة الكاملة عليه وعلى المخلوقات من حوله , و هذا الاعتقاد يحقق له الميل الفطري للتدين ويشبع نزعته تلك .


تعريف الفطرة :

و الفطرة لغـة مشتقة من: فطر الشيء فطراً و تستعمل على عدة معاني: الشق و الابتداء والاختراع و الخلقة و في قاموس اللغة : ( الفطرة تعني الخلقة التي خلق عليها المولود في رحم أمه ) و معنى الابتداء و الخلق هما الأنسب للمعنى المراد في دلالة الفطرة على وجود الله .

و الفطرة اصطلاحا هي الخلقة التي خلق الله عباده عليها وجعلهم مفطورين عليها، وعلى محبة الخير و إيثاره و كراهية الشر ودفعه ، وجعلهم حنفاء مستعدين لقبول الخير و الإخلاص لله والتقرب إليه ،أو الفطرة هي الطبيعة الجسمية و النفسية التي يخلق بها الإنسان ، إذ يولد في الدنيا و تولد معه الغرائز و الأحاسيس و العواطف إنها الإنسان بما هو ، قبل أن يتأثر بأفكار أسرته و معلمه و مجتمعه .

قال ابن عاشور : (( ....الفطرة هي النظام الذي أوجده الله في كل مخلوق، والفطرة التي تخص نوع الإنسان هي ما خلقه الله عليه جسداً وعقلاً، فمشيُ الإنسان برجليه فطرة جسدية، ومحاولته أن يتناول الأشياء برجليه خلاف الفطرة الجسدية، واستنتاج المسببات من أسبابها والنتائج من مقدماتها فطرة عقلية، ومحاولة استنتاج أمر من غير سببه خلاف الفطرة العقلية )) [1].

و قال ابن عطية: (( و الذي يعتمد عليه في تفسير هذه اللفظة " أي الفطرة " أنها الخلقة والهيئة التي في نفس الإنسان التي هي معدة ومهيئة لأن يميز بها مصنوعات الله، و يستدل بها على ربه ويعرف شرائعه ))[2] . 



شرح دليل الفطرة :

ودليل الفطرة يعتمد على أنّ الإنسان لو ترك وذاته، بدون معلم أو مربي، فإنّه يشعر في أعماق نفسه ، وبما أودعه الله في خلقته بأنّ لهذا الكون خالقا خلقه ، ومكوناً كونه ، ومبدعاً أبدعه ، ومدبراً دبره. هذا الشعور نابع من فطرته وذاته وليس مما تعلمه من والديه وأهله. يولد معه، وينمو معه، ويبقى معه. لا يتغير بتغير الظروف، ولا يمكن انتزاعه من نفسه، لأنّه جزء لا يتجزأ منها. فكما أنّ غرائز الإنسان ذاتية له لا يمكن فصلها عنه ولا تحتاج إلى تعليم معلم ، وكما أنّ عواطف الإنسان وأحاسيسه جزء من خلقته وكيانه البشرى ، فإنّ شعوره الفطري الذاتي يدفعه دائما إلى الإيمان بأنّ لهذا الكون خالقاً ومدبراً وربّاً. 

و قال شيخ الإسلام: (( إن الإقرار والاعتراف بالخالق فطري ضروري في نفوس الناس، وإن كان بعض الناس قد يحصل له ما يفسد فطرته حتى يحتاج إلى نظر تحصل له به المعرفة ))[3] .

و لو افترضنا إنساناً يولد في الصحراء بعيداً عن تعليم الأهل والمجتمع، ثُمّ يكبر هذا الإنسان حتى يبلغ سنّ الرشد ، فإنّه كما يعرف غرائزه وأحاسيسه، فسيعرف أنّ له ربّاً وخالقاً، خلقه وأوجده من العدم . وكما يعرف أنّه يحتاج إلى الطعام لسدّ جوعه ، وإلى الشراب لإرواء عطشه ، وإلى الجنس لإطفاء شهوته ، وغيرها من الغرائز في ذاته، فإنّه ليعرف كذلك من خلال فطرته بأنّه بحاجة إلى خالق لخلقه، وموجد له يوجده من العدم. أنّه يبحث بذاته ويتساءل: من أين جاء؟ والى أين سيذهب ؟ ، ولماذا هو في هذه الدنيا؟ ولابدّ أن يكون له خالقاً خلقه وكوّنه وأبدعه. فهو يؤمن بوجود خالق يتوجه إليه في حاجاته- وخصوصاً عند الشدائد- بدون حاجة إلى من يعلمه ذلك . 



و إن قيل هل هناك تجربة عملية تبين و تثبت دلالة الفطرة على وجود الخالق ؟ 
و الجواب أن الإيمان بوجود الله الخالق أمر غيبي و الأمور الغيبية لا تدرك بالتجربة ومما يدل على دلالة الفطرة على وجود الخالق ما يلي : 
أولا : وجود العبودية و التدين عبر تاريخ البشر :
لاحظ العلماء أن جميع الأمم التي درس علماء تاريخ الأديان تاريخها اتخذت معبودات تتجه إليها وتقدَّسها ، و لا يوجد عَلَى الإطلاق في أي عصر من العصور ، و لا في أي أمة من الأمم مجتمع بلا دين و لا بلا إله معبود ، حقاً كَانَ أو باطلاً فهناك اتجاه فطري إِلَى أن يكون هناك دين ، و إله معبود حتى قال بعضهم : (( لقد وجدت وتوجد جماعات إنسانية من غير علوم وفنون وفلسفات ، لم توجد جماعة بغير ديانة )) فالشعور الفطري بوجود خالق مدبر لهذا الكون شعور مشترك بين جميع الناس مغروس في النفوس، يقوم في نفس الطفل الصغير،و الإنسان البدائي والإنسان المتحضر، والجاهل والعالم والباحث والفيلسوف، كل هؤلاء يشعرون بشعور مشترك لا يستطيعون دفعه عن أنفسهم .

ثانيا : الالتجاء إلى الله عند الشدائد فالشدائد تصفي جوهر الفطرة :
من المعلوم أنّ فطرية الإيمان باللّه لا تعني بالضرورة أن يكون الإنسان متوجهاً إلى اللّه دائماً ملتفتاً إليه مرتكزاً إيّاه في جميع حالاته وآونة حياته اليومية ، إذ رب عوامل تتسبب في إخفاء هذا الإحساس في خبايا النفس وحناياها وتمنع من تجليه ، وظهوره على سطح الذهن ، وفي مجال الوعي والشعور. و أمّا عند ما يرتفع ذلك الحجاب المانع عن الفطرة فالإنسان يسمع نداء فطرته بوضوح .


و الإنسان إذا وقع في محنة شديدة لا يبقى في ظنه رجاء المعاونة من أحد ، فهو بأصل خلقته يتضرع إلى من يخلصه منها ، وما ذاك إلا شهادة الفطرة بالافتقار إلى الصانع المدبر .

و من أوضح الأدلة على فطرية المعرفة بالله عز وجل والإيمان بوجوده ذلك الدافع القوي الذي يُلجئ الإنسان عند المصائب والمخاطر إلى نداء الله تعالى ، والاستغاثة به كائناً من كان ذلك الإنسان مؤمناً أو غير مؤمن
ففي الشدة تبدو فطرة الناس جميعاً كما هي في أصلها الذي خلقها الله عليه ، وعندما تمر المحنة وتأتي العافية والنعمة يعودون إلى مخالفة فطرتهم من جديد، ويندر أن لا يذكر إنسان أمثلة من حياته عاش فيها هذا المعنى قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ ٱلْضُّرُّ فِى ٱلْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَن تَدْعُونَ إِلا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا نَجَّـٰكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْبَرّ أَعْرَضْتُمْ وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَـانُ كَفُورًا ﴾ .

وكثيراً ما تنكشف الحجب عن الفطرة ، فتزول عنها الغشاوة التي رانت عليها عندما تصاب بشدة ، أو تقع في مأزق لا تجد فيه من البشر عوناً ، وتفقد أسباب النجاة ، فكم من ملحد عرف ربّه و رجع إليه عندما أحيطت به شدة ، وكم من مشرك أخلص دينه لله لضرّ نزل به قال تعالى : ﴿ حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصفٌ وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين لئنِ أنجيتنا من هذه لنكوننَّ من الشاكرين ﴾[4].


و قد سمعنا كيف رجع ركاب طائرة ما إلى ربّهم عندما أصاب طائرتهم خلل ، فأخذت تهتز وتميل ، وتتأرجح في الفضاء ، والطيار لا يملك من أمره شيئاً فضلاً عن الركاب ، هناك اختفى الإلحاد ، وضجّت الألسنة بالدّعاء ، ورغبت القلوب إلى ربها بصدق وإخلاص ، ولم يبق للشرك والإلحاد وجود في مثل هذا الموقف الرهيب .

و قد قرأنا ما نشرته مجلة ( المختار) المترجمة عن مجلة ( ريــدر دايجست ) مقالة أيام الحـــرب لشاب من جنود المظلات - يوم كانت المظلات والهبوط بهـا شيئا جديدأ - يروي قصتــه فيقول : إنه نشـــأ في بيت ليس فيه من يذكــــر الله أو يصلي ، ودرس في مدارس ليس فيها دروس للدين ، ولا مدرس متدين ، نشأ نشأة علمانية مادية ، أي مثل نشأة الحيوانات التي لا تعرف إلا الأكل والشرب والنكاح ، ولكنه لما هبط أول مرة ، ورأى نفسه ساقطًا في الفضاء قبل أن تنفتح المظلة جعل يقول : يا الله ، يا رب .. ويدعو من قلبه ، وهو يتعجب من أين جاه هذا الإيمان ؟

لو كنت في صحراء ووقعت في حفرة و أصبحت في حفرة و أصبحت تنادي و تستغيث و تطلب النجدة ، لمن ستنادي ؟؟ ستبدأ بأهلك ثم أصدقائك ثم أي شخص يمكنه مساعدتك وهم جميعاً غير موجودين في هذه الصحراء ، و لكن في النهاية ستعود لفطرتك لتنادي يا الله و تستغيث به ، سواء كنت مؤمناً به أم لا



و لا يصح لنا أن نستنتج من توجه البشر إلى اللّه في الشدائد بأنّ الإيمان وليد الخوف والرهبة من الطبيعة الغاضبة كما يدعي الملاحدة بل الخوف مجرد وسيلة تكشف الغطاء عن ذلك الإيمان المغروس في أعماق البشر ، المودوع في الفطرة وكذلك تكون فطرة الإيمان باللّه و التدين و حب الجمال واكتناز الثروة وطلب العلم رغم أنّها أُمور مجبولة مع فطرتنا ومعجونة مع خلقتنا فهي لا تظهر ولا تتفتّح ولا تبرز في كل الأوقات والظروف ، ولا تتجلّى في عالم الذهن في كل الأزمنة والأحوال ما لم تتهيّأ الظروف المناسبة لها في وجودنا . 
ثالثا : التساؤلات الفطرية عن الوجود : 
هناك أسئلة تدور في ذهن الإنسان و تلح على الإنسان في داخله لا يستطيع دفعها عن أصل الوجود و نهايته وسببه، وعن الموت وأسراره، وعن الروح وأسرارها مما يدل على وجود فطرة كافية في النفوس تبرز هذه الأسئلة عن الإله والوجود .

رابعا : احتياج النفس إلى قوة مدبرة :
لا ريب أن كل إنسان يشعر في قرارة نفسه بافتقار وحاجة إلى إله قادر مدبر، يرفع إليه حاجاته، ويسند إليه أموره، وهذا الشعور ناشئ عن النقص والعجز الذاتي في أنفسنا، والعاجز يفتقر أبداً إلى من يعينه، والناقص دائماً يحتاج إلى من يكمله .

أننا نشعر بوجود الروح فينا فنحرص عليها دون أن نشعر بها بإحدى الحواس الظاهرة و في أنفسنا نشعر بالعواطف و الوجدانيات ، كالحب والبغض والرغبة والكره ، فما الدليل على وجودها فينا وهي متغلغلة في داخلنا هل نستطيع أن نقيم عليها دليلاً أكثر من أننا نشعر بها وهي حق لا شك فيه كذلك حاجة النفس إلى قوة مدبرة ؟!!





شبهات حول دلالة الفطرة:
الشبهة الأولى: لو كانت معرفة الله فطرية لما أنكرها أحد :
و الجواب من وجهين :
الوجه الأول : أن الإقرار بالخالق وكماله يكون فطرياً ضرورياَ في حق من سلمت فطرته، وإن كان مع ذلك تقوم عليه الأدلة الكثيرة ، و قد يحتاج إلى الأدلة عليه كثير من الناس عند تغير الفطرة و ما يحصل من ضلال أو انحراف في هذه الفطرة أمر طارئ على هذه الفطرة السليمة فالإنسان قد تحيط به مؤثرات كثيرة تجعله ينحرف عن المعبود الحق و البشر جميعا في كل العصور تجدهم يبحثون عن اله يعبدونه و هذا استجابة لنداء مرتكز وموجود في داخلهم وهذا يفسر اتخاذ من لم يصلهم منهج واضح عن الخالق بالهة من كل صنف يعبدونهم .
الوجه الثاني : أن من أثر عنه إنكار الخالق في البشر قليلون جداً على مرّ التاريخ مقارنة مع من يثبت وجوده ، و هذه القلة على قسمين :
أحدهما : قسم ينكر وجود الله ظاهراً فقط ، مع إيمانه بخلاف ذلك في قرارة قلبه و أشهر هؤلاء : فرعون موسى وأمثاله .
قال الله تعالى في حقهم : ﴿ وَجَحَدُواْ بِهَا وَٱسْتَيْقَنَتْ  َا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْماً وَعُلُوّاً ﴾[5] .
الثاني : قسم آخر هو في الحقيقة معترف بوجود صانع مدبر خالق ظاهراً وباطناً ، غير أنه يحيل ذلك إلى الطبيعة أو غيرها، مما يدل على وجود علوم أولية فطرية مشوبة بالمؤثرات الخارجية .


الشبهة الثانية : نفوس العقلاء تتطلع إلى الاستدلال على وجود الله فلو كان أمرا فطريا لما تطلع للاستدلال عليه :
و الجواب : أننا لا نسلم أن جميع العقلاء كذلك، بل جمهور العقلاء مطمئنون إلى الإقرار بالله تعالى، وهم مفطورون على ذلك، ولهذا إذا ذكر لأحدهم اسمه تعالى، وجد نفسه ذاكرة له مقبلة عليه، كما إذا ذكر له ما هو معروف عنده من المخلوقات .

والمتجاهل الذي يقول: إنه لا يعرفه ، هو عند الناس أعظم تجاهلاً ممن يقول : إنه لا يعرف ما تواتر خبره من الأنبياء و الملوك و المدائن و الوقائع ، و ذلك عندهم أعظم سفسطة من غيره من أنواع السفسطة ، و لهذا من تتبع مقالات الناس المخالفة للحس و العقل وجد المسفسطين فيها أعظم بكثير من المسفسطين المنكرين للصانع، فعلم أن معرفته في الفطرة أثبت وأقوى .

و الاستدلال على وجود الله رغم دليل الفطرة من باب تعدد الأدلة ،و تعدد الأدلة يزيد في التصديق، واليقين، والمعرفة .
و الإقرار والاعتراف بالخالق فطري ضروري في نفوس الناس، وإن كان بعض الناس قد يحصل له ما يفسد فطرته حتى يحتاج إلى نظر تحصل له به المعرفة .

الشبهة الثالثة : لو كان التوجه إلى الله أمراً فطرياً لما عبد الناس في مختلف العصور آلهة شتى :
و الجواب : أن الإنسان إذا لم يهتد إلى الله تعالى فإنه يُعبِّد نفسه لأي معبود آخر ليشبع في ذلك نهمته إلى التدين ، وذلك كمن استبد به الجوع فإنه إذا لم يجد الطعام الطيب الذي يناسبه فإنه يتناول كل ما يمكن أكله و لو كان خبيثا ليسد به جوعته و أيضا الفطرة تدعو المرء إلى الاتجاه إلى الخالق ، لكن الإنسان تحيط به عوامل كثيرة تجعله ينحرف حينما يتجه إلى المعبود الحق ، ومن ذلك ما قد يغرسه الآباء في نفوس الأبناء ، وما قد يلقيه الكتاب والمعلمون والباحثون في أفكار الناشئة ، فإنه يبدل هذه الفطرة ويغيرها ويلقي عليها غشاوة فلا تتجه إلى الحقيقة .

و غاية قول الملاحدة لو كان التوجه إلى الله أمراً فطرياً لما عبد النّاس آلهة شتى الدلالة على انتكاس ما أودع الله في الناس من فطرة لا نفي فطرة وجود الخالق .

و قد ثبت وجود إله خالق فالكل مفطور على وجود خالق ،و لا دليل على وجود أكثر من إله خالق ، فلا يصح ادعاء أكثر من إله و لو كان هناك خالق غير الله لادعى الخلق ، و لم يدع أحد غير الله لنفسه الخلق إلا خذله الله في الدنيا و افتضح أمره ، أما الله سبحانه فقد قال أنه الخالق لكل شيء عن طريق رسله و أنبيائه و لم ينازعه أحد قال تعالى : ﴿ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ ﴾[6] .

و قال تعالى : ﴿ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ ﴾[7]

و قال تعالى : ﴿ قُلْ مَن رَّبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلِ اللّهُ قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنفُسِهِمْ نَفْعاً وَلاَ ضَرّاً قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ أَمْ جَعَلُواْ لِلّهِ شُرَكَاء خَلَقُواْ كَخَلْقِهِ فَتَشَابَهَ الْخَلْقُ عَلَيْهِمْ قُلِ اللّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ ﴾[8] ، و الكون يشهد بوحدانية الخالق جل و علا لما نراه من النظام و التناسق الذي في الكون .


و قال الباقلاني: (( و ليس يجوز أن يكون صانع العالم اثنين، ولا أكثر من ذلك، والدليل على ذلك أن الاثنين يصح أن يختلفا، ويوجِد أحدهما ضد مراد الآخر؛ فلو اختلفا، وأراد أحدهما إحياء جسم، وأراد الآخر إماتته، لوجب أن يلحقهما العجز، أو واحداً منهما؛ لأنه محال أن يتم ما يريدان جميعاً لتضاد مراديهما. فوجب أن لا يتما، أو يتم مراد أحدهما، فيلحق من لم يتم مراده العجز. أو لا يتم مرادهما، فيلحقهما العجز. والعجز من سمات الحدث، والقديم الإله لا يجوز أن يكون عاجزاً ))[9] .

و قال تعالى : ﴿ قل لَّوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذاً لاَّبْتَغَوْاْ إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلا ﴾[10] أي : لو كان معه آلهة كما يقول المشركون لاتخذ العباد السبل الموصلة إلى عبادة الله الملك الحق، لأن جميع هؤلاء المعبودين من دون الله إنما كانوا يعبدون الله ويتقربون إليه، فحري بمن أراد أن يتقرب إلى من بيده النفع والضر أن يعبد الإله الحق الذي يعبده من في السماوات والأرض بما فيهم هؤلاء الآلهة المعبودون من دون الله[11] أي لو كَانَ هناك آلهة أخرى لكان شأنها أن تتقرب هي إِلَى الله سبحانه إذاً ؛ لا توجد آلهة من دون الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى .

و ليس تعدد الآلهة ذريعة لترك عبادة الإله الحق فلو كنت قاضيا و أمامك أشخاص و كل منهم يدعي أيحق لك أن تقول لا يوجد حق ، بسبب تعدد مدعي الحق و البينة على المدعي و الحق له نور تعرفه به .

الشبهة الرابعة : كيف تدل الفطرة على وجود الله و الملاحدة لا يؤمنون بالله أصلا مهما تعددت الأدلة على وجوده ؟
و الجواب أن من فسدت فطرته كالملاحدة قد لا يمكن إصلاح فطرته بالحجج و البراهين العقلية كما أن المريض النفسي الذي تنتابه الأوهام والهلاوس لا يمكن دفعها عنه بالإقناع أو التفاهم .

عوامل طمس الفطرة : رغم أن الناس مفطرون على الإيمان بخالق مدبر إلا أن الفطرة قابلة للتغير و الانحراف بفعل مؤثرات خارجية ، وهذا الانحراف كان هو السبب في وجود الوثنيات والشرك في الأمم السابقة ، وهو أيضا سبب الشرك و الضلال في زمننا الحاضر . 
وهذه المؤثرات هي : 
أولا : الشياطين : وهي المؤثر الخارجي الأصلى والأول في هذا الأمر كما يتضــح ذلك من حديث عياض بن حمار السابق عرضه . 
ثانيا : البيئة : سواء كانت من الجو المحيط داخل الأسرة - وبوجه خاص الوالـــدان - ، أو من خلال المجتمع خارج مستوى الأسرة . 
وهذا المؤثر قوى وخطير وعليه تكون النشأة ، وبسببه ينطمس كثير من نور الفطرة إن لم تطمس بالكلية . كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصــرانه أو يمجسانه . 
ثالثا : الغفلـة : وقد ذكر الله سبحانه هذا المؤثر في سورة الأعراف حين قال : " أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين " . 
ولا شك أن هناك عوامل أخرى مؤثرة كالإعلام ووسائله ، وكالدراسة وأساليبها وما يدرس فيها ولكن عندما نمحصها نجد أنه يمكن أن تندرج تحت واحدة من هذه الثلاث . 


تنبيه :

و ننبه أن القول بوجود فطرة التدين و الإيمان بالله لدى الانسان ليس كافيا وحده لتحقيق التدين و الإيمان بالله المطلوب من كل فرد مكلف ، بل لا بد من تعلّم شرائع الدين وتطبيقها، والاعتناء بهذه الفطرة وتنميتها بالتربية والتوجيه، ضمن القيم والأخلاق التي سار عليها الأنبياء وهدوا الناس إليها. حتى لا تضل الطريق وتنحرف عن منهج الوحدانية، وضرورة تعهدها منذ الصغر حتى لا تحيد على الخط الصحيح الذي نشأت عليه، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يقول : ( كل مولود يولد على الفطرة ، فأبواه يهودانه ، و ينصرانه ، و يمجسانه ، كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء، هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء ) رواه أحمد .

و الخلاصة أن الفطرة حاكمة بوجود الله تعالى ومن ينكر وجود الله تعالى مخالف للفطرة ، و الإسلام يقوم على الاعتقاد الصحيح الذي يوافق تلك الفطرة ويحترم عقل الإنسان ومكانته في الكونبوجود الله عز وجل .




هذا والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 






[1] - التحرير والتنوير:21/90
[2] - المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز 4/336
[3]- مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 16/328
[4]- يونس الآية 22
[5]- النمل الآية 14
[6] - فاطر من الآية 3
[7] - الزمر الآية62
[8] - الرعد الآية 16
[9] - التمهيد في الرد على الملحدة المعطلة والرافضة والخوارج والمعتزلة، للباقلاني ص46
[10] - الإسراء الآية 42
[11]- الإسلام أصوله ومبادؤه 2/21

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أدلة وجود الله ( 2 ) دليل النظام و الإبداع



إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين .


أما بعد :

فأدلة وجود الله كثيرة جدا و كل شيء في الكون يدل على وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى، إذ ما من شيء إلا وهو أثر من آثار قدرته سبحانه، وما ثم إلا خالق ومخلوق ، و الله رب كل شيء قال تعالى : ﴿ قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْغِي رَبّاً وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[1] .

و من أوضح الأدلة على وجود الله و أيسرها فهماً بالنسبة للجميع دليل النظام و الإبداع لأنه يعتمد على ملاحظة ﴿ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[2]إذ دليل النظام يقوم على أساس مشاهدة الآثار و الآيات الإلهية في العالم ، و ملاحظة الإنسجام و التناسب القائم بين مخلوقات هذا العالم ، و الإهتداء إلى وجود الله تعالى عن طريق مشاهدة هذا النظام الدقيق البديع السائد في عالم الكون .

هذا الكون الذي أمامنا ونشاهده على هذا النظام البديع الذي لا يمكن أن يضطرب ولا يتصادم ولا يسقط بعضه بعضًا بل هو في غاية ما يكون من النظام ﴿ لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ ﴾[3] فهل يعقل أن هذا الكون العظيم بهذا النظام البديع يكون خالقًا لنفسه ؟

و هناك عشرات الآيات القرآنية التي تهدي إلى وجود الله بدليل النظام فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ ِإنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ ﴾[4] و هذه الآية مشتملة على ست آيات كونية كل آية برهان ساطع ودليل قاطع على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته، وهي كلها موجبة لعبادته وحده دون من سواه .
الأولى: خلق السموات الأرض وهو خلق عظيم لا يتأتى إلا للقادر الذي لا يعجزه شيء.
الثانية: اختلاف الليل والنهار بتعاقبهما وطول هذا وقصر ذاك.
الثالثة: جريان الفلك -السفن- في البحر على ضخامتها وكبرها وهي تحمل مئات الأطنان من الأرزاق وما ينتفع به الناس في حياتهم.
الرابعة: إنزاله تعالى المطر من السماء لحياة الأرض بالنباتات والزروع بعد جدبها وموتها.
الخامسة: تصريف الرياح حارة وباردة ملقحة وغير ملقحة، شرقية وغربية وشمالية وجنوبية بحسب حاجة الناس وما تطلبه حياتهم.
السادسة: السحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض تكوينه وسوقه من بلد إلى آخر ليمطر هنا ولا يمطر هناك حسب إرادة العزيز الحكيم.
ففي هذه الآيات الست أكبر برهان وأقوى دليل على وجود الله تعالى وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته ورحمته، وهو لذلك رب العالمين وإله الأولين والآخرين ولا رب غيره، ولا إله سواه إلا أن الذي يجد هذه الأدلة ويراها ماثلة في الآيات المذكورة هو العاقل، أما من لا عقل له؛ لأنه عطل عقله فلم يستعمله في التفكير والفهم والإدراك، واستعمل بدل العقل الهوى فإنه أعمى لا يبصر شيئاَ وأصم لا يسمع شيئاً، وأحمق لا يعقل شيئاً، والعياذ بالله تعالى[5].
يقول د. وهبة الزحيلي : إن في إبداع السموات والأرض، الأولى في ارتفاعها واتساعها، والثانية في انخفاضها وكثافتها وصلاحيتها للحياة، وما فيها من نظام بديع وأفلاك وكواكب ومجرّات، وبحار وجبال وأنهار، وزروع ونبات وأشجار مثمرة وغير مثمرة، ومعادن وثروات، وتعاقب الليل والنهار مع الطول والقصر والاعتدال على مدار العام وبحسب الفصول والموقع، لأدلة دالة على وجود الله وكمال قدرته وعظمته ووحدانيته، بشرط أن يكون من ذوي العقول التامة الناضجة التي تدرك الأشياء بحقائقها، وليسوا كالصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون[6] .


و قال تعالى : ﴿ أفَلَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلَى الْإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ وَإِلَى السَّمَاء كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ وَإِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ ﴾[7] و في هذه الآيات الله الدليل على وجوده ووحدانيته وقدرته بما يشاهدونه من آثار القدرة من السماء العالية، والأرض التي يسكنون فيها، والإبل التي ينتفعون بها في نقل الأحمال والانتفاع بلحومها وأوبارها وألبانها، والجبال الراسيات التي ترشد السالكين، فيستدلون بذلك على قدرته تعالى على بعث الأجساد والمعاد وصحة عقيدة التوحيد[8] .


يقول الحجازي في صدد هذه الآيات : أنسوا – أي الكفار - فلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت إنها خلقت على شكل بديع يدل على أن خالقها عليم بها بصير، أرأيت إلى عنقها وطوله وإلى خفها وحافرها كيف أعد للسير في الصحراء وإلى معدتها وكيف وضعت على شكل يسهل معه حفظ الماء أياما، أو لم ينظروا إلى السماء وما فيها كيف رفعت وعلقت في الهواء مع سرعة دورانها وشدة تجاذبها، أو لم ينظروا إلى الجبال كيف نصبت كالأعلام يهتدى بها السارى، ويلجأ إليها الخائف، ويقصدها المتنزه والمصطاف، أو لم ينظروا إلى الأرض كيف سطحت وبسطت، ومهدت للعيش عليها، أما جمع الإبل والسماء والجبال والأرض في سلك واحد فتلك هي أهم المرئيات عند العربي المخاطب بالقرآن الكريم ألا يدل ذلك كله على أنه قادر على كل شيء[9] .
و الآيات القرآنية المتعرضة لبيان آثار اللّه تعالى في عالم الخلق إن كانت تهدف إلى إثبات وجود الخالق ، فهي في الحقيقة إنّما تعتمد على دليل النظم فإذا كانت ورقة من أوراق الشجرة ، أو ذرة من ذرات العالم ، دليلاً على حكمة اللّه تعالى و برهاناً على إرادته ، فهي من باب أولى دليل على وجوده إذ الوجود مقدّم على الصفات ، فما دلّ على الصفات فهو بالأحرى دال على الوجود .

و يمكن توضيح دليل النظام الدال على وجود الله من خلال الخطوات التالية: 

أوّلاً : الصياغة المنطقية :
الصياغة المنطقية لهذا الدليل هي
- هذا العالم منظَّم. 
- و كل منظَّم يحتاج إلى منظِّم.
- إذن : هذا العالم يحتاج إلى منظِّم .



ثانياً: مفهوم النظام :
مفهوم النظام من المفاهيم الواضحة في ذهن الإنسان، ومن خصائص النظام أنه يتحقق بين أمور مختلفة سواء كانت أجزاء لمركب، أو أفراداً من ماهية واحدة، أو ماهيات مختلفة. فهناك ترابط وتناسق بين الأجزاء، أو توازن وانسجام بين الأفراد يؤدي إلى هدف وغاية مخصوصة، هي وجود الشيء على ما هو عليه من النظام الهادف.

ثالثاً: كيفيّة الإستدلال بالنظام : 

يتألّف دليل النظام من مقدمتين: إحداهما حسيّة و هي :هذا العالم منظَّم ، و الأخرى عقلية و هي : كل منظَّم يحتاج إلى منظِّم ، و إذا تمّت المقدمتان يثبت المطلوب ، و هو : هذا العالم يحتاج إلى منظِّم .

- إثبات المقدمة الأولى هذا العالم منظَّم :

لا شك في أن هناك نظام سائد في الظواهر الطبيعية التي يعرفها الإنسان إمّا بالمشاهدة الحسيّة الظاهرية وإمّا بفضل الأدوات والطرق العلميّة التجريبية. ومن هنا فإن للعلوم الطبيعية دور واسع في هذا الدليل. وفيما يلي إشارات سريعة على بعض النماذج النظامية:

المنظومة الشمسية

إنّ من أهم ما يلفت النظر في المنظومة الشمسيّة هو المسافات الدقيقة التي تفصل الشمس عن الكواكب التابعة لها. والحركات المنتظمة لهذه الشمس والكواكب وما يتولد عن ذلك، أو يترتب عليه من الأحوال اللازمة كالفصول والليل والنهار و ما شابه ذلك.

عالم النبات :

إنّ النظر إلى النباتات يهدينا إلى أنّ هذا النوع من الكائنات عالم عجيب تحكمه المعادلات الدقيقة ونجد من عجيب التركيب هذه الأمور والأسرار العجيبة في عالم النباتات إلى ظهور علوم مختلفة مثل علوم تركيب النبات وشكله، وعملية التخليق الضوئي و.. إلخ. 

خلق الإنسان :
لو قلنا بأنّ الإنسان من أعجب الكائنات وأكثرها إثارة للدهشة لم نكن في ذلك مبالغين، وذلك لأننا نجد في هذا الكائن كل ما تفرق في المخلوقات مضافاً إلى أجهزة معقّدة أخرى.
و من الأجهزة المعقّدة التي تثير الدهشة لكثرة ما فيها من عجائب وأسرار وأنظمة وقوانين: عالم الخلايا، جهاز الهضم، جهاز الدورة الدموية ، جهاز التنفس، جهاز المخّ، ولعلّ أكثر أقسام الجسم البشري تعقيداً ونظاماً هو "المخ" بإعتباره مركز القيادة والأعصاب التي هي وسيلة اتصال المخ بالجسم و بالعكس .

وعليه، فإن المقدمة الأولى في دليل النظام ثابتة بالمشاهدة الحسيّة الظاهرية،أو من خلال الأدوات والطرق العلميّة التجريبية. ولهذا ذكرنا في خصائص هذا النوع من الأدلة أنها تستند إلى مقدمات حسيّة تجريبية.

- إثبات المقدمة الثانية :كل منظَّم يحتاج إلى منظِّم :

إنّ العقل بعدما لاحظ النظام وما يقوم عليه من دقة وروعة في التقدير والتوازن والإنسجام، يحكم بالبداهة بأن أمراً هكذا شأنه يمتنع صدوره إلا عن فاعل قادر عليم ذي إرادة وقصد، ويستحيل أن يتحقق ذلك صدفة و تبعاً لحركات فوضوية للمادة العمياء الصمّاء، فإنّ تصوّر مفهوم النظام، وأنه ملازم للحساب الدقيق و العلم ، يكفي في التصديق بأن النظام لا ينفك عن وجود منظِّم عالِم أوجده ، و حُكم العقل بذلك من البديهيات .

وعليه وجود النظام في الكون والحياة لا بد أن يكشف عن وجود المنظّم ، و ذلك بمقتضى حساب الإحتمالات الذي يرفض إعتبار الصدفة سببا لوجود النظام في الكون ، فالشخص الأمي إذا أراد أن يكتب مقالة بسيطة أو شعرا بمجرد الضغط عشوائيا على مفاتيح الآلة الكاتبة بصورة عفوية وتصادفية ، فإن ذلك بحساب الإحتمالات يستغرق بلايين السنين بحيث لا يكفي حتى عمر الكرة الأرضية لإنجاز ذلك. هذا إذا تصورنا ما تحتاجه مجرد مقالة بسيطة لتظهر صدفة فكيف بهذا الكون الرحب والواسع والمعقد في تكوينه تعقيداً بالغاً ؟! 

وعليه، فإن المقدمة الثانية في دليل النظام عقلية بديهية لا تحتاج إلى الدليل والبيان، وهي ترتكز في صميمها إلى قانون العليّة الثابت بحكم العقل البديهي.

- النتيجة : 
بما أن العالم منظَّم بحسب المشاهدات الحسية والوقائع التجريبية، وبما أن كل منظَّم يحتاج إلى منظِّم بالبداهة العقلية، إذن فالعالم يحتاج إلى الخالق المنظِّم، و بذلك يثبت المطلوب وهو وجود الله سبحانه و تعالى .

سبحان ربي إنك إذا نظرت إلى السماء وجدت فيها نظاماً كونياً عظيماً ، بحيث لو اختلّ هذا النظام لحظة واحدة لتحطمت الأجرام السماوية و لاصطدمت بعضها ببعض و الهواء الذي نستنشقه فيه من النظام الشيء الكثير بحيث لو زادت نسبة الأوكسجين فيه أو نقصت لهلك البشر ، كما أن الماء الذي نشربه فيه من النظام العجيب بحيث لو اختلفت مركّباته لما وجد هذا الماء و هكذا في كل شيء تجده في هذا العالم سواء كان في السماء أو في الأرض وحتّى هذا الإنسان الذي يجري على سطح الكرة الارضية إذا وضعت يدك على عينه وجدت النظام الرائع فيها وإذا وضعت يدك على أنفه أو معدته أو أذنه أو دورته الدموية أو قلبه أو كبده ... إلخ لوجدت النظام العجيب فيه . و هذا النبات الذي نأكله واللحوم والأنهار والبحار والمحيطات كلها محتوية على نظام عجيب .
أفلا يدل هذا النظام على وجود خالق منظّم ؟ !


سبحان ربي إننا إذا وجدنا ساعة ملقاه فى صحراء ، محكمة الصنع ، لها عقرب لبيان الساعات و عقرب للدقائق و عقرب للثوانى ، ومفتاح لملئها إذا فرغت ، و علامه للتقديم و التأخير ، ومحركات و قطع دقيقة تؤدى كل منها الغرض المطلوب و غطاء لوقايتها يفتح و يغلق حسب الحاجة فهل يعقل أن هذه الساعة صنعت نفسها من غير عقل ولا فكر ، أو صنعها أحد الجاهلين بصنع الساعات ؟ و ليس من المعقول أن الساعة صنعت نفسها ولا يمكن أن يسلم العقل أن أحد الجاهلين بصنع الساعات هو الذى صنعها و أي ساعة اضبط من الشمس تلك الساعه العظمى المحكمة التى تحدد الزمن بدقة ، وقد صار لها ملايين السنين ، و لم تختل عن سيرها . 



شبهات حول دليل النظام و دحضها :
يقول الملاحدة إن الدليل في برهان النظم أعم من المدعى لأن الناظم قد يكون فاعل طبيعي و ليس فاعل بالعلم و الجواب أن وجود النظام يستلزم وجود كائن ذي علم و إرادة قد نظمه و هو الله لا الطبيعة غير العاقلة و غير العالمة و غير الحكيمة و الطبيعة من جهة ذاتها لا علم لها فلا يصح أن تكون هي العلة المنظمة .

و إن قال الملاحدة الاستدلال بدليل النظام قائم على التشابه بين الكائنات الطبيعية و المصنوعات البشرية فلأننا شاهدنا أن جميع المصنوعات البشرية لا تخلو من صانع ، فلا بد أن يكون للكون المنظَّم من صانع خالق ، و هذا التشابه بمجرده لا يكفي لسحب و تعْدِيَة حكم أحدهما إلى الآخر لاختلافهما ، فإن مصنوعات البشر موجودات صناعية ، بينما الكون موجود طبيعي .
و الجواب أن العقل المدُقّق في حقيقة النظم و المتتبع لعلته ، سيحكم فورا بأن مصدر النظام هو خالق حكيم عالم قد أوجد الأجزاء المختلفة كمّا وكيفا ، ورتبها ونسقها بحيث يمكن أن تتفاعل في ما بينها ، وتتعاون لتحقيق الهدف المطلوب والغاية المقصودة من إيجادها وهذا الحكم الذي يصدر عن العقل لا يستند إلى شيء سوى إلى ماهية النظام وطبيعته الرافضة للتحقق بلا فاعل عالم ومدبر، ولا يستند إلى التشابه ، ولا إلى التجربة كما زعموا فبرهان النظم قائم على إدراك الحس بوجود النظام في الكون بملاحظة العقل للنَّظم و التناسق و الانضباط بين أَجزاء الوجود أي ملاحظة نفس ماهية النظام من دون تنظيرها بشيء ، فيحكم بما هو هو، من دون دخالة لأَية تجربة و مشابهة ، بأَنَّ موجد النَّظم لا محالة يكون موجوداً حكيما قديرا .

و برهان النظام قائم أيضا على البديهة العقلية القاضية بأن النظام لا يكون إلا من منظم ذي إرادة و قدرة وحكمة و ما ذكروه من أن هذا مصنوع ، و هذا طبيعي لا يلغي وجود النظام في كليهما ، و لا يلغي البديهة العقلية القاضية بوجود منظم للكون .

و الفارق الذي ذكروه بين الأحداث التي تكون في الطبيعة و التي يفعلها الانسان غير مؤثر إذ لا فارق بين الأحداث التي تكون في الطبيعة و التي يفعلها الانسان من حيث السبب و العلة . 

و إن قال الملاحدة لا يمكن الحكم على الكون أنه منتظم فهل لدينا كون آخر يمكن مقارنته بهذا الكون حتى يمكننا القول بأن كوننا منظم و الجواب لا يشترط في القول بأن الكون منتظم وجود كون آخر يقارن بكوننا ، فوصف أي شيء بصفة لا يستلزم وجود مماثل له لكي يوصف و الشيء يوصف عن طريق رؤيته بالبصر أو الاحساس به عن طريق الحواس الأخرى أو رؤية الشبيه بالبصر أو الاحساس بالشبيه عن طريق الحواس الأخرى .

و لعل الملاحدة خلطوا بين وصف الشيء و مقارنة الشيء بغيره فالمقارنة تحتاج وجود شيء آخر يقارن بالشيء مثل فلان جميل هذا وصف و عند مقارنة فلان بغيره تقول فلان أجمل من فلان و هذا الشيء منظم و هذا الشيء أكثر نظاما من هذا الشيء .

و إن قال الملاحدة لو كان هناك كيان صمم هذا النظام فهذا يعني أن هذا الكيان بنفس الفرض هو محكم ومعقد أكثر من الكون فمن أين أتى هذا الكيان ؟ و الجواب أن القول بوجود منظم للكون لا يفرض وجود سبب لهذا المنظم ؛ لأن الذي نظم الكون هو الخالق و الخالق ليس كالمخلوق و لا يصح أن يُقاس القديم الأزلي الذي لا أول لهعلى الحادثالذي له أول و هل يوجد لله شبيه حتى نشبه الله به و الله ليس له شبيه .


و إن قال الملاحدة لا يصح أن يقال أن الكون منظم لوجود الفوضى في الكون و الجواب هذه الظواهر التي يدعون أنها فوضوية لا تلغي وجود نظام في الكون فكم يوجد في الكون من أشياء منظمة منسقة حتى أبهرت علماء الفيزياء و الأحياء و الكيمياء و الفلك و الجولوجيا و غيرهم .

و الفوضى تستلزم عدم وجود أنظمة و قوانين تحكم هذه الظواهر الفوضوية و إمكان استنتاج قوانين عامة تحكم هذه الأمور يدل على انتظامها و ليس على عدم انتظامها ، و لا يوجد شيء في الكون في الغالب لا يخضع لقوانين ،و ما لم يتم معرفة قوانينه فهذا لقصور العلم في الوقت الحالي و مع مرور الزمن سيكشف لنا العلم وجود نظام لهذه الظواهر .

و ما دامت الفوضى تخضع لقوانين فليست فوضى ، و لكن نظام مرتب لم يتم الكشف عن ماهيته الحقيقية ، و هل وجود ظواهر فوضوية في الكون كما يدعون ينفى وجود موجد لها ؟!! 

و النظام هو السائد في الكون بدليل إمكان العلماء من وضع قوانيين للظواهر الفيزيائية و الطبيعية فلو كانت الفوضى هي السائدة لما تمكن العلماء من وضع قوانيين تحكم الكون .

و إذا وجد الإنسان كومةً من تراب قد أُلقيت إلى جنب الطريق، فينظر إليها على أنّها أمرٌ حادثٌ ـ لم يكن من قبل ـ ممّا يكشف عن موجدٍ لها مع عدم وجود نظم فيها فكيف بهذا الكون المنظم ؟!!

هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


[1] - الأنعام من الآية 164
[2] - النمل من الآية 88
[3] - يس من الآية 40
[4] - البقرة الآية 164
[5] - أيسر التفاسير لأبي بكر الجزائري 1/141
[6] - التفسير المنير 4/207
[7] - الغاشية الآيات 17 - 20
[8] - التفسير المنير للزحيلي 30/2147
[9] - التفسير الواضح للحجازي 3/858

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أدلة وجود الله دليل الخلق و الإيجاد (3)




إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين .


أما بعد :

فأدلة وجود الله كثيرة جدا و كل شيء في الكون يدل على وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى، إذ مامن شيء إلا وهو أثر من آثار قدرته سبحانه، وما ثم إلا خالق ومخلوق ، و الله رب كل شيء قال تعالى : ﴿ قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْغِي رَبّاً وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[1] .

و من أقوى أدلة وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى دليل الخلق و الإيجاد بعد العدم قال تعالى : ﴿ أَمْ خُلِقُوا مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ الْخَالِقُونَ أَمْ خَلَقُوا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بَل لَّا يُوقِنُونَ ﴾[2] ولقد صاغ الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه الحجة في الأسئلة الإنكارية : هل خُلقوا من غير شيء فوجدوا بلا خالق ؟ وذلك في الفساد ظاهر ، لأن تعلق الخلق بالخالق من ضرورة الأمر فلا بد له من خالق ، فإذا أنكروا الإله الخالق ، ولم يجز أن يوجدوا بغير خالق أفهم الخالقون لأنفسهم ؟ وذلك في الفساد أظهر ، لأن ما لا وجود له كيف يخلق ؟ و كيف يجوز أن يكون موصوفاً بالقدرة ؟ وإذا بطل الوجهان معاً قامت الحجة عليهم بأن لهم خالقاً فليؤمنوا به .

و قد ذكر الله الدليل بصيغة استفهام الإنكار ليتبين أن هذه القضية التي استدل بها فطرية بديهية مستقرة في النفوس ، لا يمكن إنكارها ، فلا يمكن لصحيح الفطرة أن يدعي وجود حادث بدون محدث أحدثه ، و لا يمكنه أن يقول : هو أحدث نفسه . ‏

و إن وجود هذه الموجودات بعد العدم، وحدوثها بعد أن لم تكن، يدل بداهة على وجود من أوجدها وأحدثها ‎‎وليس شرطاً أن يقف كل أحد على حدوث كل شيء حتى يصدق بذلك و الإنسان إذا رأى حدث أدرك بداهة أنه له محدِث و إذا رأى فعل أدرك بداهة أن له فاعل .

و هذا الكون الذي نعيش فيه 

إما أن يكون له فاعل و الفاعل إما من جنس المفعول ( الطبيعة ) أو ليس من جنس المفعول ( الله ) .

و إما : ألا يكون له فاعل .

و نعلم بداهة وضرورة أن الفعل لابد له من فاعل ، و عليه يبطل الاحتمال الثاني الذي يقول أن الكون الذي نعيش فيه وجد بغير فاعل ، فنحن نشاهد المفعولات ( المخلوقات )، و نعلم ضرورة أنها لابد لها من فاعل، فالقول بمفعول له فعل ولا فاعل له باطل بشهادة الحس والعقل .


و الفاعل الذي أوجد هذا الكون بعد أن لم يكن لا يجوز أن يكون من جنس المفعولات كلها ؛ لأنه في حال كونه من جنس أي نوع من المفعولات سينطبق عليه جميع أحكام المفعولات ، وأهمها أنها تقبل العدم، ووجدت بعد أن لم تكن ، و مجرد احتمال قبول الفاعل للعدم يبطل كون هذا الفاعل خالقا، لأن الخالق الذي يقبل العدم مفعول محتاج إلى من يوجده ، فيصبح مفعولا لا فاعلا و على هذا لا يصح القول بأن موجد الكون بعد أن لم يكن هو الطبيعة ؛ لأن الطبيعة من جنس هذه الموجودات التي وجدت بعد أن لم تكن و الشيء لا يكون موجدا لنفسه لأن هذا يستلزم تقدمه على نفسه وهو باطل بداهة .

فإذا بطل كون الفاعل (الخالق) من جنس المفعول وبطل القول بعدم وجود فاعل ( خالق ) للمفعولات المشاهدة وجب التسليم بأنّ الفاعل يجب أن يكون موجودا و يجب ألا يكون الفاعل من جنس المفعولات مطلقا و هذا لا يكون إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى قال تعالى : ﴿ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ ﴾[3] .

ولقد أدرك دليل الخلق و الإيجاد البدوي البسيط الذي عاش يرعى إبله في مجاهل الصحراء فكان يقول : البعرة تدل على البعير ، والأثر يدل على المسير ، سماء ذات أبراج ، وأرض ذات فجاج ؟! ألا تدل أنهـا صنعت بتدبير العزيز العليم ؟! كما أقر بها قادة العلوم التجريبية وأساطينها في واقعنا المعاصر ، وعبروا عنها بقانون السببية ، وخلاصته أنه ليس لشيء من المُمكنات أن يحدث بنفسه من غير شيء ولا أن يستقـل بإحداث شيء ، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يمنح غيره شيئاً لا يملكه . 
ولم يزل علماء المسلمين يواجهون عُتاة المُلحدين بهذا الدليل البدهي فيُبهتون ويذكر عن أبي حنيفة - رحمه الله - وكان معروفًا بالذكاء أنه جاءه ملاحدة يقولون له : أثبت لنا وجود الله فقال : دعوني أفكر ، ثم قال لهم : إني أفكر في سفينة أرست في ميناء دجلة وعليها حمل فنزل الحمل بدون حمال ، وانصرفت السفينة بدون قائد ، فقالوا : كيف تقول مثل ذلك الكلام فإن ذلك لا يعقل ولا يمكن أن نصدقه ؟ فقال : إذا كنتم لا تصدقون بها فكيف تصدقون بهذه الشمس ، والقمر ، والنجوم ، والسماء ، والأرض ، كيف يمكن أن تصدقوا أنها وجدت بدون موجد ؟ !.  
و إن قيل لا نسلم لكم بأن لهذا الكون فاعل ؛ لأننا لم نر فاعل يخلق الكون ، و إننا نستدل بوجود الساعة على وجود صانعها ؛ لأننا رأينا الساعة و الصانع كليهما و إذن فوجود الكون لا يقوم دليلا على وجود صانعه إلا إذا رأينا الصانع و المصنوع جميعا والجواب أن دلالة الفعل على الفاعل من البديهيات و لا تحتاج مشاهدة الفعل و الفاعل معا و مجرد أن ترى الفعل تعتقد بداهة بأن له فاعل و لو لم تشاهد الفاعل .


و الفعل يدل على الفاعل بدلالة اللزوم أو دلالة العقل أي يحكم العقل بوجود هذه الدلالة بين الدال و المدلول و هذه الدلالة تنشأ من الملازمة بين الشيئين ملازمةً ذاتية في وجودهما الخارجي كالأثر والمؤثِّر و كالفعل و الفاعل و كالعلة و المعلول و كضوء الصبح الدال على طلوع الشمس. و تتميَّز هذه الدلالة : بأنَّها لا تختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والأمصار، فهي تحصل لأيِّ إنسانٍ مهما كان سواء العالم أو الجاهل ، القروي أو الحضري .

و نعترف عند رؤية البناء بوجود الباني و لو لم نره و نعترف عند رؤية الصنعة بوجود صانع و لو لم نره و نعترف عند رؤية الكتابة بوجود كاتب و لو لم نره .

و إن قيل لا نؤمن بوجود عملية خلق فالجواب هذا الكون وجد بعد أن لم يكن شيئا فهذا الكون موجود و موجده الله و عملية إيجاد الكون بعد أن لم يكن تسمي الخلق ، و الفعل لا بد له من فاعل فالسؤال الطبيعي من الذي أوجد هذا الكون أو من الذي خلق هذا الكون و يستحيل أن يكون الكون قد أوجد نفسه بنفسه و لابد له من قوى قادرة أوجدته بعد أن لم يكن .

و إن قيل القول بوجود علة لكل شيء في هذا الكون ، يجرّ إلى البحث عن علة لله نفسه و الجواب أن هذا كلام باطال قائم على قياس الله على الكون و الله أزلي ، و الكون حادث فالقياس فاسد أي هم قاسوا الأبدي واجب الوجود لذاته ، و يستحيل في العقل عدمه ، على الكون الحادث الممكن في العقل عدمه و الممكن في العقل عدمه ووجد بعد أن لم يكن لا بد من البحثِ عن علة انتقاله من العدم إلى الوجود و سر هذا الكلام الفاسد الغفلة عن وجه الحاجة إلى العلّة و هو إمكان الوجود لا الوجود نفسه .

و إن قيل كيف نؤمن بخالق لم يثبت عندنا وجوده بإحدى حواسنا الخمس؟
و الجواب لا ينحصر إثبات وجود الله تعالى بالحواس الخمس، فنحن لا نرى بعض الأشياء رغم وجودها ، ولا نرى الكهرباء و لا نرى الروح و لا نرى العدل و لا نرى الظلم ، ولكن كل هذه الأشياء تبقى موجودةً ويمكن الاستدلال على وجودها من خلال آثارها, والكهرباء نقر بوجودها من خلال آثارها كالنور والحركة وغيرها و الروح نقر بوجودها من خلال آثارها و العدل و الحكمة و الكرم و الظلم نقر بوجودها من خلال آثارها و طريق الإثبات العقلي أقوى من طريق الإثبات من الحواس ؛ لأن الحواس قد تخطأ و تشتبه ، أما الدليل العقلي الصحيح يكون قطعياً يقينيا و قد ثبت وجود الله بالفطرة و العقل و الشرع .


و إن قالوا وجود الكون لا يدل على مسببه فما نسميه بالعلية ماهو إلا اقتران ظاهرتين زمانا ومكانا ترسخ في الذهن عن طريق التكرار فالجواب أن هذا الاقتران لظاهرتين اقتران واقعي فعلي ضروري و ليس مجرد عادة ذهنية فهناك ترابط و عدم انفكاك بين السبب و النتيجة و العلة و المعلول و كلما حدث السبب حدثت النتجة و كلما حدثت العلة حدث المعلول و دون حدوث السبب لا تحدث النتيجة و لو لم يكن الله موجودا لما وجد الكون .

و إن قالوا أن العلة لا بد أن تكون من جنس المعلول و عليه فعلة الكون المادي لا يمكن أن تكون إلا علة مادية والجواب أن هذا الكلام فيه خلط بين العلة الفاعلة و العلة المادية و العلة المادية هي الأجزاء المادية التي يتكون و يتركب منها المعلول و العلة الفاعلية و هي التي تفعل الفعل، و سبب وجود الفعل فمثلا صناعة السرير و صانع السرير صناعة سرير من خشب تتوقف على وجود نجّار يصنعه ، فيعدّ النجّار، علة فاعلية في صنع السرير ، و السرير لا يوجد بلا خشب، فالخشب علة مادية لوجود السرير .

و قاعدة التناسب بين العلة و المعلول تنفي أن تكون علة الكون الفاعلة علة مادية و تثبت أن علة الكون الفاعلة علة عالمة حكيمة قادرة حية سميعة بصيرة... لأن وجود مخلوقات عالمة في هذا الكون ينفي أن يكون موجودها فاعل غير عالم ؛ لأن من ليس عنده علم لا يهب العلم ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه .

و إن قالوا : بما أن السببية خاضعة للزمن فلا منطق في الحديث عن سببية لنشأة الكون لعدم وجود الزمن قبل نشأة الكون ، و الجواب : لا يتصور خضوع الخالق لقوانين مخلوقاته فالسببية قانونا للمخلوقات ، و الله الذي خلق الزمان و المكان هو بالضرورة فوقهما و لا يخضع لقوانينهما و الله هو الذي خلق قانون السببية ، و لا نتصوره خاضعا للقانون الذي خلقه لمخلوقاته و القول بخضوعه لهذا القانون تشبيه له بمخلوقاته .

و كونه تعالى علّة للموجودات ليس بمعنى أنه شرط لوجودها بل بمعنى أنه الموجِد لها و العلة الموجدة توجِد معلولها من العدم أي تخلقه بعد أن لم يكن ، و هي قسم من أقسام العلة الفاعلية ، و لا يمكن أن نجد لفاعلية الله تعالى نظيرا في سائر العلل الفاعلية، ذلك أن الله تعالى هو الفاعل الوحيد الذي يوجِد معلوله بدون أن تكون فاعليته سبحانه و تعالى مشروطة بأي شرط كالوقت أو المكان .

و إن قالوا : هذا الكون تكون صدفة فالجواب أن العلامة المميزة للمصادفة ، هي عدم الاطراد و عدم النظام ، بينما النظام السائد في هذا الكون ثابت كل الثبات ، مطرد بلا تخلف على تعقده ، تحكمه قوانين نتوقع معلولاتها توقعاً يقينياً : فكيف يدعي أن مثل هذا النظام المطرد ناتج مصادفة ، أي من عدم النظام وعدم الاطراد ؟

و وجود الطبيعة - من جبال و بحار و غابات و حيوانات و نباتات و غير ذلك - على هذا النظام المتسق البديع المتآلف، والارتباط الملتحم بين الأسباب والمسببات و بين الكائنات بعضها مع بعض يمنع منعاً باتاً أن يكون وجودُها صدفةً .

و إن قالوا : الكون لم يكن بحاجة إلى إله يشعل فتيل ما لخلقه فنشأة الكون لم تكن سوى عواقب حتمية لقوانين الفيزياء و الجواب أن الفيزياء تفسر لنا ما يحدث و ليس لماذا يحدث و ليس مسألة الاعتقاد بوجود الله و أنه مسبب الأسباب مسألة أصابع تمتدّ من وراء الغيب ، فتقطر الماء في الفضاء تقطيراً ، أو تحجب الشمس عنّا ، أو تحول بيننا وبين القمر ، فيوجد بذلك المطر والكسوف والخسوف ، فإذا كشف العلم عن أسباب المطر وعوامل التبخير فيه ، و إذا كشف عن سبب الكسوف ، و الخسوف يخيّل لهؤلاء الملاحدة أنّ الإيمان بوجود الله لم يبقَ له موضوع ، وأنّ الأصابع الغيبية التي تحجب الشمس أو القمر عنّا ، عوَّض عنها العلم بالتعليلات الطبيعية ، وليس هذا إلاّ لسوء فهم الإيمان بالله ، وعدم تمييز لموضع السبب الإلهي من سلسلة الأسباب .
و الاعتقاد بوجود الله و أنه مسبب الأسباب لا يعني الاستغناء عن الأسباب الطبيعية ، أو التمرّد على شيء من حقائق العلم الصحيح ، وإنّما هو اعتقاد بأن الله هو المسبب لهذه الأسباب الطبيعية ، ويحتّم على تسلسل العلل والأسباب أن يتصاعد إلى قوّة فوق الطبيعة و فوق الكون و حتى لو سلمنا جدلا أن العلم وصل إلى معرفة كل الأسباب الطبيعية فهذا لا ينفي وجود الخالق بل هذه الأسباب الطبيعية دالة على موجد لها فكل سبب له مسبب ، و الله عز و جل مسبب هذه الأسباب الطبيعية .

و إن قالوا : أن الكون الذي نحن فيه هو واحد فمن أكوان لانهائية فالجواب لو سلمنا جدلا بأن كوننا واحد من أكوان لا نهائية فهذا لا يستلزم عدم وجود علة موجدة للكون فمن الذي أوجد هذه الأكوان و ما دليلهم على أن كوننا واحد من أكوان لا نهائية و اللانهائية غير موجودة في الواقع المادي و إن كان لها وجود في الرياضيات و الذهن و هل شهدوا خلق الكون حتى يقولوا أن كوننا من أكوان لا نهائية ؟ و قد قال تعالى : ﴿ مَا أَشْهَدتُّهُمْ خَلْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَا خَلْقَ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُداً ﴾ [4] ،و قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً ﴾[5] .


هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 






[1] - الأنعام من الآية 164
[2] - الطور الآية 35 - 36
[3] - الزمر الآية 62
[4] - الكهف الآية 51
[5] - الإسراء الآية 36

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أدلة وجود الله خلق الإنسان ( 4)






إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين .


أما بعد :

فأدلة وجود الله كثيرة جدا و كل شيء في الكون يدل على وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى، إذ ما من شيء إلا وهو أثر من آثار قدرته سبحانه، وما ثم إلا خالق ومخلوق ، و الله رب كل شيء قال تعالى : ﴿ قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْغِي رَبّاً وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[1] .

و من أوضح الأدلة على وجود الله و أقواها هو خلق الإنسان و قد قال تعالى : ﴿و فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ ﴾[2] أي و في أنفسكم أيها الناس من الدلائل والبراهين المتمثلة في خلق الإنسان وأطواره التي يمر بها من نطفة إلى علقة إلى مضغة إلى طفل إلى شاب فكهل و في إدراكه و سمعه وبصره ونطقه إنها آيات أخرى دالة على وجود الله و توحيده و قدرته على البعث و الجزاء[3] و في الآية إنكار الله على من ترك التبصر والتفكر في خلق النفس الإنسانية .

و الناس تتباهي في عصرنا بما حققوه من إنجازات في مجال أنظمة الاتصالات وأجهزة الحاسوب وشبكات المعلومات وشبكات الطاقة الكهربائية ،و إن تركيب و طريقة عمل أي عضو من أعضاء جسم الإنسان أولى بالتباهي و العجب و لما لا و جسم الإنسان هو من ﴿ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[4] ، و كما أن اللوحة الفنية الجميلة تنطق أن لها فنان مبدع فجسم الإنسان ينطق بأن له خالق مبدع .

انظروا إلى الأنف كيف أحكم الله خلقها ليتناسب مع وظيفتها ، فالهواء يدخل من ثقبين بين العينين لكن العليم الحكيم غطى هذين الثقبين بالأنف ، وجعل النصف الأعلى من الأنف عظماً ، حتى لا تضغط الريح على هذا الغطاء ، فتسد الثقبين ، فيمتنع التنفس ، كما يُشارك عظم جدار الأنف في حماية العينين ، وفتح الأنف باستمرار لدخول الهواء ، إذ لو كانت الأنف كلها من عظام لما تمكنا من إخراج المخاط ، وجعـل الخالق جدار الأنف مائلاً لكي يصطدم الهواء بالجدار المائل ، فيرده إلى الحواجز الداخلية ، ليصطدم بها ، فيلامس الهواء الداخل المخاط المُبطِّن لجـدار الأنف ، فتلتصق به الجراثيم والأتربة ، فيتصفى الهواء قبل دخوله .. وفي الشتاء تتكاثر الدماء في الأنف ، فنراها مُحمرة ، وذلك لتدفئة الهواء الداخل ، وفي الصيف تقوم الأنف بترطيب وتبريد الهواء الجاف أو الحار .

و تأملوا في التركيب الأساسي للعين وهو مدهش وشديد التعقيد ، ولسوف تدرك أن آلة التصـوير التلفزيونية ما هي إلا مُحاكاة بدائية لعملية الإبصار التي تتم عن طريق العين ! 
و تأملوا كيف حُميت العين من الخارج بسياج من عظـام الحاجب والأنف والوجنة ، ثم ارجـع البصر كرتين في كيفية تهيئتها لأداء وظيفتها لتقف على العجب العجاب من صنع الله عز وجل ! 
إن حدقة العين تتسع تلقائياً في الضوء الخافت وتضيق في الضوء الساطع ، لحاجتها إلى كمية كبـيرة من الضوء في عميلة الإبصار في الحالة الأولى وعدم حاجتها إلى ذلك في الحالة الثانية . 
وإن الشبكية تتكون من تسع طبقات مختلفة لا يزيد مجموعها عن سمك ورقة رقيقة . وإن الطبقة التي في أقصى قاع العين تتكون من الملايين من الأعواد والمخروطات منتظمة في تناسب مُحكم يمكنـها من أن تميز الألوان ، ويتولى العصب البصري نقل هذا الإحساس إلى مركز معين في المخ يُترجم الإحسـاس إلى صورة مرئية تبصرها العين بوضوح ، وإن كل هذه التنظيمات العجيبة لا بد أن تعمل في وقت واحد وإلا لاستحالت الرؤية .  
و لنأتي إلى الحديث عن الدم لنرى بديع صنع الله إذ تصل كمية الدم فى جسم الإنسان إلى حوالى (5لترات) ويصل وزنها إلى (60) كيلوجرام وتتجلى قدرة الله فى خلق الدم وتكوينة , فكل كرة دم من كرات الدم الحمراء فتحوى 300 مليون جزىء هيموجلوب , ويبلغ عدد كرات الدم الحمراء في الرجل حوالي خمسة مليون خلية فى المليمتر المكعب أما عددها في المرأة فهي حوالي أربعة و نصف مليون في المليمتر المكعب ، ويزيد عدد كرات الدم الحمراء في الأشخاص الذين يعيشون في الأماكن المرتفعة بسبب نقص نسبة الأكسجين في بيئتهم ودم الإنسان يقطع مسافة تصل إلى 9 آلاف كيلومتر يومياً عبر الأوعية الدموية المختلفة. ومكونات الدم كثيرة منها على سبيل المثال كرات الدم الحمراء التى يصل عددها رقم مهول فعلى الرغم من ان حجم كرات الدم الحمراء صغير جدا ولكن اذا جرى ترتيبها فى صف واحد على خط الإستواء فانها ستحيط بخط الإستواء سبع مرات وذلك بالنسبة لإنسان واحد, ولنتتدبر عظمة خلق الله ورحمته فى خلق كرات الدم الحمراء وقدرتها على الانضغاط فخلايا الدم الحمراء لها من المرونة مما يجعلها قادرة على المرور فى الشعيرات الدموية والتى يصل نصف قطرها من (4-5) ميكروميتر رغم ان نصف قطركرة الدم الحمراء يصل الى (7.5) ميكروميتر, ويصل عمر خلية الدم الحمراء الى (120) يوما تقوم فيها باكثر من مائة وستون الف رحلة والعجيب ان هذة الخلية عند تكوينها يكون لها نواة تزول هذة النواة بطريقة كيمائية معقدة قبل أن تصب داخل التيار الدموى , إذ لو ظلت هذة النواة كما هى لاحتاجت الخلية الى اكسجين وغذاءه وأساس وظيفتها نقل الغازات إلى داخل وخارج الجسم , ولذلك خلقها الله بهذة الكيفية حتى يكون هناك اقتصاد فى نقل الأوكسجين والغازات, ويوميا يتم خلق أكثر من ألف مليار خلية لتعويض ما ينقص ويتلف منها. والماء يكون حوالى 70% من الجسم البشرى وهذا يضبط كيمياء السوائل داخل الجسم فمثلا إذا كانت درجة لزوجة الدم أعلى قليلا مما هى عليه لكان من المستحيل على الدم أن يتنقل بسهولة فى الشعيرات الدموية .

ولنأتي إلى الحديث عن الرئتين لنرى بديع صنع الله إذ يصل وزن الرئتين حوالى (1.13) كيلو جرام ونسيج الرئة يحتوى على كثير من الشحوم التى تتمتع بقية حرارية عالية وفى الايام الباردة تحترق هذة الشحوم مولدة كمية كبيرة من الحرارة تكون حجابا حراريا واقيا يحول دون تبريد الجسم. وتتجلى قدرة الله عز وجل فى خلق الجهاز التنفسى فعندما نستنشق الاوكسجين فإنه يدخل 300 مليون حجرة دقيقة فى رئتينا ... ثلاثمائة حجرة و الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا العضو الرقيق لو تم بسطة بعناية وفك تلافيفه فإنه يصل إلى حجم حمام السباحة وهى مساحة تقدر أربعون مرة حجم الجسم , والعظام التى يتكون منها الأنف مصممة بطريقة حيث يمكن لهواء الشهيق أن يدور أكثر من مرة فى الأنف وبذلك يصبح دافئا . فإذا دخل الهواء باردا فإن الأنف يتولى رفع درجة حرارتة إلى اثنين وثلاثون درجة حتى إذا مر بالحنجرة و القصبة الهوائية يتواصل رفع درجة حرارتة شيئا فشىء حتى يصل إلى معاييرها المضبوطة داخل الحويصلات الهوائية .

ولنأتي إلى الحديث عن الكليتين لنرى بديع صنع الله إذ تحوى الكلية الواحدة وحدات صغيرة تسمى بالكبيبة وهى مجموعة من الأوعية الصغيرة التى يصغب تمميزها بالعين المجردة و تسمى بالنفرون وعددها يقدر بالمليونين ولو وضعت كل وحدة بجانب الأخرى لوصل طولها 80 كيلومتر تقريبا أما لو بسط سطحها الداخلى لبلغت من خمسة إلى ثمانية أمتار مع العلم أن وزن الكليتين معا يساوى مائة و أربعون جراما. ويمر على الكليتين يوميا 1930 لترا من الدم تقوم بترشيحه وتصفيته من السموم والمواد الضارة ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك فالكلى تعمل بزكاء وقدرة خارقة فهى تعيد المواد النافعة إلى الدم مرة أخرى بعد ترشيحه ولها ميزان دقيق فهى تلتقط مواد ذائبة فى الدم دون مواد أخرى .

ولنأتي إلى الحديث عن القلب لنرى بديع صنع الله القلب فيربط القلب مائة ترليون خلية فى الجسم الإنسانى بجانب بعضهم , ودقات القلب تصل إلى مائة ألف دقة فى اليوم الواحد, ومن دلائل قدرة الله أن كل خلية فى القلب تنبض فى وقت واحد, ولوحدث أى خطأ فى هذا الأمر لحدث تشويش كبير, وعملية ضخ الدم ليست أمرا هينا فهى تتم دون تدخل من الإنسان, ففى كل ضخة يضخ القلب 28 مللتر, وقلبنا يضخ حوالى (43000) لتر من الدم يوميا , ويبذل القلب فى ذلك الأمر يوميا قوة كافية لرفع جسم صاحبه إلى أعلى مسافة كيلومتر ونصف وبحسبة بسيطة فإن القلب يضخ ما يقدر مائتى وخمسون طنا من الدم تقريبا حسب متوسط عمر الانسان, أما عدد الأوعية الدموية فيصل عددها فى الإنسان بمائتى وستون مليار و يصل طول الشعيرات الدموية فى جسم الانسان إذا ما مدت إلى 950 كيلومتر .

ولنأتي إلى الحديث عن المخ لنرى بديع صنع الله و يتكون المخ من مادة هلامية القوام لون سطحها رمادي يميل إلى القرنفلي ولون داخلها يميل إلى الأبيض ويبلغ معدل وزنه عند الإنسان البالغ ألف وأربعمائة جرام و على الرغم من أن وزن المخ لا يشكل إلا 2% من وزن الجسم إلا أنه يستهلك 20% من الطاقة التي يولدها الجسم حيث يصله ما بين 15-20% من كمية الدم التي يضخها القلب إلى الجسم. والمخ مكون من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية وهي المخ والذي يسمى المخ الواعي والمخ البيني وجذع المخ والمخيخ والتى تسمى المخ غير الواعي و المخ هو الجزء الأعلى من الدماغ .

و المخ مكون من نصفين يفصل بينهما شق طولي كبير ويرتبط النصفان ببعضهما عند المنتصف بحزمة ضخمة من الألياف العصبية تسمى الجسم الثفني ويقدر العلماء عدد هذه الألياف (المحاور) بمائتين وخمسين مليون ليف ويتكون كل من نصفي المخ من أربعة فصوص وهي الفص الجبهي ويشكل 41 بالمائة من حجم المخ والفص الصدغي بنسبة 22 بالمائة والفص الجداري بنسبة 19 بالمائة والفص القحفي بنسبة 18 بالمائة. 

ويتكون المخ من طبقتين رئيسيتين وهما القشرة المخية ولب المخ فالقشرة المخية هي الطبقة السطحية للمخ وتتراوح سماكتها بين 1.5 و 4.5 ملم وتتركز فيها أجسام العصبونات ولذلك فإن لها لون رمادي. 
.

أما لب المخ فيحتوي على محاور العصبونات الموجودة في القشرة المخية والمحاور القادمة من أجزاء الدماغ الأخرى إلى القشرة المخية وهي ذات لون أبيض بسبب أن معظم هذه المحاور مغلفة بطبقة المايلين ذات اللون الأبيض.

ويوجد في لب المخ عدد من العقد العصبية التي ترتبط بالقشرة المخية وببقية أجزاء الدماغ. والقشرة المخية لها سطح كثير التجاعيد يحتوي على أخاديد وتلافيف كثيرة تعمل على زيادة مساحة سطحها إلى عدة أضعاف مساحتها فيما لو بقيت بدون هذه الأخاديد وذلك لحكمة بالغة تتضح من خلال الشرح التالي. 

إن زيادة عدد الخلايا العصبية في الدماغ لا يمكن أن يتم من خلال زيادة حجمه فقط وذلك لأن ربط الألياف العصبية القادمة من مختلف أجزاء الجسم بالخلايا العصبية في طبقات الدماغ الداخلية ستزيد من تعقيد تصميمه ولذلك كان من الأسهل أن يتم توزيع أجسام الخلايا العصبية على سطح الدماغ وترك داخله لمرور حزم الألياف العصبية التي تربط بين مناطق الدماغ المختلفة وبين أعضاء الجسم. 

وهذه المشكلة هي نفسها التي واجهها مهندسو الإلكترونيات عند تصميمهم لمعالجات وذاكرات الحواسيب التي تحتوي على ملايين الترانزستورات فكان الحل من خلال بناء الدوائر الإلكترونية على أسطح شذرات المواد شبه الموصلة في طبقة واحدة في بداية الأمر وعلى عدة طبقات في الأنواع الحديثة . 

ولو تطلب الأمر بناء مكونات الدماغ على شكل دوائر إلكترونية بحيث يقوم الترانزستور مقام الخلية العصبية لبلغت مساحة السطح الذي تحتله على الرقائق الإلكترونية أكثر من ألف متر مربع و لكن بما أن الخلية العصبية تحتل حيزا أقل من الترانزستور وتقوم بوظائف أكثر تعقيداﹰ من الوظيفة الوحيدة التي يقوم بها الترانزستور فإن المساحة التي يتطلبها بناء الدماغ باستخدام الخلايا العصبية قد تم تقليصها إلى أقل من متر مربع . 

إن باستطاعة العلماء المهتمين بدراسة المخ أن يبرهنوا على أن الطرق التي يعمل بها المخ لأداء بعض وظائفه تقوم على أسس مادية يمكن استخدامها لبناء حواسيب تقوم بنفس الوظائف إذا ما توفرت التقنيات المناسبة لذلك ولكنهم لا أظنهم يتجرؤون فيقولوا أن مثل هذه الحواسيب قادرة على القيام بوظائف أخرى يقوم بها الدماغ البشري كالإحساس بوجوده والإحساس بالمشاعر والعواطف الإنسانية المختلفة كالحب والكره والفرح والحزن وإلى غير ذلك من المشاعر .

و بعد هذا العرض الموجز نسأل العديد من التساؤلات :
هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق كلية من كليتي الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق رئة من رئتي الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق عين من عيني الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق قلب كقلب الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق أنف كأنف الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق دم كدم الإنسان ؟

هل تستطيع الطبيعة خلق أذن كأذن الإنسان ؟

أيها الملاحدة إن الإنسان هو خلق الله فأروني ما الذي خلقته تلك الطبيعة العمياء الصماء البكماء . 

شبهة الملاحدة حول دليل خلق الإنسان و دحضها : 
زعم الملاحدة أن الطبيعة هي التي خلق الإنسان ، و أن الطبيعة خلقت خلية واحدة حيّة بالصدفة و تطورت هذه الخلية وتكاثرت عبر مليارات السنين لتصل إلى مرحلة الحيوان والإنسان و استدلوا على ذلك بأدلة لا علاقة لها بالتطور فضلا عن إثباتها صحة التطور و هي : 
اختلاف الأعراق . إذا كان أصل البشر هو آدم، فكيف استطاع أولاده الهنود الحمر الوصول إلى القارة الأميركية ؟ ولادة أطفال مشوهين ، معاقين ، أو غير محددي الجنس . اجتياح طوفان زمن النبي نوح عليه السلام الأرض و يستحيل أن يضع نوح عليه السلام جميع الحيوانات و الطيور و الأفاعي فيها فإذا لم يكن على زمن النبي نوح هذا العدد الهائل من الحيوانات فهذا يدل على ظهور أنواع جديدة من الحيوانات بعد زمن النبي نوح مما يثبت صحة نظرية التطور . الإنسان البدائي كان يعيش في الأدغال ويتواصل بالإشارات والرموز والأصوات تماماً مثل الحيوانات وقبل إختراع الكلام واللغة، بينما الإنسان المعاصر يعيش في المباني الشاهقة ويركب الطائرات ويتواصل بملايين اللغات منها التواصل عبر الإنترنت مما يدل على تطور عقل الإنسان وعاداته وتقاليده وسلوكه عبر الزمن . وجود بعض الحيوانات الذكية مثل الدولفين والشيمبانزي، وحيوانات ناطقة مثل الببغاء، وحيوانات تملك أجسام و أعضاء مشابهة للإنسان مثل الشيمبانزي، وحيوانات تملك الحواس الخمسة للإنسان كالنظر واللمس والشم والسمع والتذوق، مما يدل على تقارب كبير بين الإنسان والحيوان . استطاع العلماء خلق خلية حية باستخدام مواد أولية طبيعية وتركيبها باستخدام الكمبيوتر وفعلاً بدأت هذه الخلية بالتكاثر إلى ملايين الخلايا مما حل معضلة خلق الكائنات الحية وأثبت العلماء إمكانية أن الطبيعة تستطيع أن تخلق خلية حيّة بالصدفة .

و الجواب أن قولهم دعوى بلا برهان و رجم بالغيب فهل شهدوا خلق الإنسان على الأرض حتى يتسنى لهم الحديث عن كيفية نشأته و هل شهدوا خلق الكائنات الحية على الأرض حتى يتسنى لهم الحديث عن كيفية نشأة الكائنات الحية على الأرض ، و لا يوجد أي دليل قاطع يحوي ظروف الأرض قديماً قبل الحياة فكلامهم مبني على ظنون و تخمينات .


و الحياة شيء غير مادي لا ترى و لا تحس و لا تشم و لا تتذوق و لا تسمع بل فقط نلاحظ آثارها من حركة للكائن الحي و تكاثر و تغذية و إخراج و نمو و غير ذلك فكيف يدعى أن بعض عناصر الطبيعة و هي شيء مادي كان سببا في نشأة الحياة و هي شيء غير مادي ؟!!!

و القائلون بأن الطبيعة هي التي خلقت الإنسان يفترضون أن مركبات عضوية قد تكونت مع الزمن من مركبات غير عضوية ، و كونت مراحل ما قبل حياتية ،و لأن بعض العلماء قاموا بتكوين سلسلة من جزيء الـ آر إن ايه RNA تمكنت بنفسها من إعادة استنساخ ذاتها مما جعل البعض يزعم أن الـ آر إن ايه RNA الاحتمال الافضل لبداية الحياة ., و أن جزيء RNA آر إن آيه هو الذي قام بلعب دور نشط في الخلية الحية ، فكان بداية النسخ أو التكاثر الذاتي ، و أدى التكاثر الذاتي لجزيء آر إن آي RNA إلى وجود اختلافات في الأجناس، و إن جزيء الـ دي إن آيه DNA لم يظهر إلا بعد نشأة الحياة ، لأنه حتى يكون قادرا على التكاثر أو النسخ لا بد من وجود ميكنة خاصة تمكنه من ذلك. 


و هذه الميكنة لا توجد إلا في الخلية الحية التي لا بد من وجودها قبل تكاثر أي كائن حي و لهذا جزيء دي إن آيه DNA لا بد من أنه وجد مع نشأة الحياة، و مع نشأة الحياة خلقت الأجناس والأنواع ، و تأقلمت على الظروف البيئية المحيطة بها .

و افتراضهم أن جزيئات غير DNA تكونت بالصدفة قامت بعملية التكاثر أو النسخ ، و أنتجت بواسطة الخيار الطبيعي جماعة من جنس ما ، أو نتيجة أخطاء عشوائية في النسخ أجناس أخرى لا يكفي أن يفسر مسيرة حياة منظمة و دورات حياة طبيعية لكل هذه التشكيلات العديدة و المختلفة من الكائنات الحية الموجودة على سطح الأرض التي يوجد منها حوالي 30 مليون جنس حي تقريبا .


و لا يوجد علاقة بين اختلاف الأعراق و بين التطور إذ اختلاف الأعراق إنما هو اختلاف الإنسان الواحد حسب اختلاف البيئة و المناخ ، و هو كاختلاف النبات الواحد و الحيوان الواحد حسب اختلاف البيئة و المناخ ، مع دخول جميع الأفراد تحت نوعية واحدة ،و ليس تطور نوع من نوع و تعدد الألوان في "بني آدم" لا يتعلق بالضرورة بأبنائه المباشرين بل قد يعنى سلالته التالية بعد تفرقها إلى أجناس عدة .

و المناخ له علاقة بتطور السمات الرئيسية بعد آلاف السنين من العزلة و عدم الاختلاط ؛ ففي أفريقيا مثلا تساعد الأنوف العريضة على تبريد و سحب أكبر قدر من الهواء الحار و الخفيف بطبعه أما الشعر المجعد فيعمل كعنصر (تكييف) يساعد على تغلغل الهواء و تبخر العرق و انطلاق الحرارة.. و في المقابل يعيش شعب الاسكيمو و سكان روسيا في ظروف باردة تجعل أجسادهم مكتنزة وقصيرة نسبيا للحد من فقد الحرارة.. كما تبدو وجوههم منتفخة وجفونهم ممتلئة بسبب غطاء شحمي يحمي الوجه والعينين من البرودة القارصة ... و هكذا...

و القول أن اختلاف الأعراق دليل على التطور كالقول أن الطين كما يمكن أن يُصنع منه الآجر و الخزف و الطوب، كذلك يمكن أن يُصنع منه الحديد و العاج و الماء .

و سؤال الملاحدة إذا كان أصل البشر هو آدم، فكيف استطاع أولاده الهنود الحمر الوصول إلى القارة الأميركية ؟ سؤال لا علاقة له بالتطور و ينم عن عدم معرفة بالعلوم الكونية فالأرض كانت موصولة فيما بينها وفصلت على مر الزمن بالمحيطات والبحار و مما يدل على ذلك تطابق حواف القارات شكلا كأنها مكملة لبعضها كأرض واحدة منبسطة منذ ملايين السنين و لذا التنقل بينها كان سهلا ،و لقد وجد العالم فاجنر أن هناك تطابقاً كاملاً تقريباً في حواف القارات الحالية وقد حاول تركيب القارات على بعضها بناءً على ما سبق وقد تطابقت أمريكا الجنوبية على أفريقيا مثلاً تطابقا ً كاملاً وفي نهاية الأمر حصل على قارة واحدة اسماها بنجايا وكان هذا قبل 200 مليون سنة ثم حصل بعد ذلك الانجراف القاري .

ووجد العلماء أن القارتين أمريكا الجنوبية و أفريقيا بعيدتان عن بعضهما و يوجد بينهما المحيط الأطلسي و مياه عميقة مالحة و أحفورة الحيوان الميزوسورس موجودة في أفريقيا وفي أمريكا الجنوبية و من المعروف أن هذا الحيوان يعيش في بيئة انتقالية ( أي يعيش في المياه الحلوة ) و هو زاحف لا يستطيع عبور مياه المحيط الأطلسي المالحة سباحة ولهذا فلا يوجد تفسير لوجوده و انتشاره في القارتين معاً إلا تفسير واحد وهو أن القارتان كانتا في السابق قارة واحدة متصلتان معاً ولم يكن يوجد بينهما المحيط ولا البحر وقد كان هذا قبل 200 مليون سنة ثم يعد ذلك انجراف قارة أفريقيا باتجاه الشرق وانجراف أمريكا الجنوبية باتجاه الغرب وتكون المحيط الأطلسي بينهما .
و قولهم أن ولادة أطفال مشوهين أو غير محددي الجنس تدل على تطور و تغير الصفات الوراثية و الجينية عبر الأجيال غير صحيح ، و لا علاقة بين ولادة أطفال مشوهين أو معاقين أو غير محددي الجنس بالتطور فولادة أطفال مشوهين ما هو إلا تشوه في بعض أفراد النوع الواحد ، و ليس تشوه بتحول بعض أفراد الإنسان إلى نوع آخر ، و تشوهات الجنين ليست فقط بسبب العوامل الوراثية فلها أسباب عديدة أخرى مثل : إصابة الطفل بالداء السكري ، و إدمان الأم الحامل للكحول أو التبغ ، و اختلاف فئات الدم بين الأب و الأم ، و الاضطرابات الصبغية و إصابة الحامل ببعض الأمراض المعدية كالحصبة الألمانية و التوكسوبلازما و تعرض الأم للأشعة السينية قبل الشهر السادس من الحمل و تناول الحامل بعض الأدوية .

و معنى قولنا أن مرض من الأمراض مرض وراثي أي مرض تنتقل صفاته من الأب أو الأم أو كليهما , عن طريق مورثات مصابة ( جينات مصابة ) بخللٍ ما بحيث يؤدي هذا الخلل الى حدوث تظاهرات المرض , و بعض الأمراض الوراثية التي تورث بصفة جسمية متنحية قد تغيب لأجيال , ثم تظهر عند زواج أم و أب حاملين للمورثات المسببة .

و قولهم أن الطوفان الذي حدث في زمن النبي نوح عليه السلام اجتاح كل الأرض غير مسلم ؛ لأن العذاب وقع على من كذب نوح عليه السلام فقط ، و ليس كل من عاصره ممن ليس من قومه قال تعالى : ﴿ فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِيْنَ مَعَهُ فِي الفُلْكِ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِيْنَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً عَمِيْنَ ﴾[5] ، و لاشك أن الطوفان الذي حدث عم منطقة كبيرة من الأرض بدليل أمر الله لنوح عليه السلام أن يحمل من كل زوجين اثنين من الحيوانات و أمره بصنع السفينة ، و ليس معنى هذا أن الطوفان عم جميع الأرض . 

و نوح عليه السلام أرسل إلى قومه فقط و ليس إلى جميع الناس قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ ﴾[6] و الله لا يهلك قوماً لم يبعث فيهم رسولاً قال تعالى : ﴿ و َمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً ﴾[7] ، ونوح عليه السلام جاء إلى قومه نذيراً ، لذلك لم يهلك الله الأقوام الأخرى التي لم يُبْعَثْ فيها نذير في زمن نوح عليه السلام .

و لا نسلم لهم أن نوحا عليه السلام وضع جميع الحيوانات و الطيور و الأفاعي في السفينة و عليه فلا دليل على ظهور أنواع جديدة من الحيوانات بعد زمن النبي نوح . 

و قوله تعالى : ﴿ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِن كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلاَّ مَن سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ وَمَنْ آمَنَ وَمَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ ﴾[8] يدل أن الله أمر نوح عليه السلام أن يأخذ مما كان موجودا في المنطقة التي كان بها من كل زوجين اثنين و ليس المراد أن يأخذ زوجين اثنين من كل بقاع الأرض لاستحالة ذلك و لأن ذلك فوق طاقته فالآية مخصصة بالعقل كقوله تعالى : ﴿ ُتدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا ﴾[9] أي تدمِّر كل شيء تمر به مما أُرسلت بهلاكه بأمر ربها ومشيئته أو تدمر كل شيء قابل للتدمير مما أُرسلت بهلاكه ,و كقوله تعالى : ﴿ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ ﴾[10] أي خالق كل ما سواه و قوله تعالى :﴿ أُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[11] أي أوتيت من كل شيء من أسباب الدنيا .

و التخصيص بالعقل وارد في القرآن و السنة ووارد في كلام البشر بعضهم لبعض كقول الأستاذ لتلميذه ذاكر كل شيء أي ذاكر كل شيء في منهجك الداراسي و مقررك الدراسي ، و كقول الأم لابنتها اعملي كل شيء أي اعملي كل شيء أمرتك بها .

و على التسليم باصطحاب نوح عليه السلام جميع الحيوانات من كل بقاع الأرض فلم يصطحب نوح عليه السلام سوى الكائنات البرية و الطيور التي لا تستطيع النجاة من الطوفان و لم يصطحب النباتات و الكائنات البحرية و التي تشكل قطاعا كبيرا من إجمالي الأنواع في العالم و كذلك لم يصطحب كل الكائنات المعروفة بقدرتها على النجاة من الطوفان مثل الحشرات و الديدان .

و الظاهر أن نوح عليه السلام اصطحب من كل زوجين اثنين من الكائنات التي بالبقعة من الأرض التي كان يسكنها قومه أما الكائنات التي توجد في بقاع أخرى من الأرض فلا ضرورة لحملها لعدم احتمال انقراضها بالطوفان . 

و على التسليم بظهور أنواع جديدة من الحيوانات بعد زمن النبي نوح فهذا لا دليل فيه على التطور بل دليل على أن الله خلق كائنات جديدة لاستحالة إيجاد هذه الكائنات بدون موجد و استحالة أن تكون هذه الكائنات متولدة من كائنات ليست من نوعها ، و لم يشاهد أحد أن نوع من الكائنات نشأ من نوع بخلاف نوعه ، و المشاهد أن أي كائن حي ينشأ من كائن حي يماثله في النوع و القول بالتطور مخالف للحس و المشاهدة .

و لا دليل معتبر على أن الإنسان في الماضي بخلاف الإنسان الحالي و كل ما يقولونه من أن الإنسان في الماضي كان شبه عاري و كان لا يعرف الكتابة و كان و كان لا أثارة عليه من علم إن يتبعون إلا الظن الخالي من دليل يرجحه فهل شاهدوا الإنسان البدائي و هل كانوا معه و هل عاشروه و لو سلمنا جدلا بمشاهدتهم بعض الناس القدامى فهذا البعض ليس دليلا جازما أنه ينطبق على الكل .

و لو سلمنا جدلا بوجود إنسان في الماضي يخالف الإنسان الحالي في بعض الأمور فهذا لا يستلزم أن يكون الإنسان الحالي متطورا عن الإنسان في الماضي . 

و التشابه بين الكائنات الحية لا دليل فيه على التطور إذ من البدهي أن التشابه في الأنواع المختلفة لا يقتضي النسب بينها، ولا يستلزمه عقلا و التشابه لا يستلزم أن يكون أحد المتشابهين أصلاً والآخر فرعاً. فلو كان إنسان يشبه إنساناً أو طير يشبه طيراً، فهل يدل ذلك على أن أحدهما أصل، والآخر فرع؟
و التشابه التشريحي لبعض الكائنات لا ينفي خروج كل نوع من بداية خاصة , وإنما يدل هذا التشابه التشريحي في الجميع على أن خالقها جميعا واحد و خروجها كلها من أب واحد ليس نتيجة محتمة لتشابهها التشريحي .

و هل وجود العجلة في الدراجة وفي السيارة وفي الطائرة وفي القطار وفي الحاصدة الزراعية وفي آلات وأجهزة أخرى كثيرة يدل على أن السيارة تطورت آليًّا من الدراجة ثم تطورت إلى الطائرة أو إلى القطار. ولكن يدل على أن هذه الماكينات كلها من تصميم الإنسان، أي يرجع إلى مصمم واحد هو الإنسان. والأبنية بمختلف أشكالها وأنواعها ووظائفها ترجع إلى وحدات أساسية في الأصل هي "الطوب" أو الخرسانة ولا يمكن لأحد الادعاء بأن بعضها تطور عن البعض الآخر استنادًا إلى تشابه لَبِنَات البناء .

و زعمهم أن العلماء استطاعوا خلق خلية حية زعم باطل فكل ما قام به العلماء هو تخليق ( و ليس خلق ) خليّة صناعيّة من خليّة حيّة فالعلماء لم يوجدوا شيئاً أصلاً ؛ لأنّ الخلية أصلاً حيّة و الحياة ليست بشيء مادي يمكن أن يخلق في المعمل و مازال العلماء غير قادرين على خلق الخلية نفسها، و الخلية هي الوعاء الذى تتم داخله جميع العمليات الحيوية ؛ لأنه لا يمكن وضع الجينوم الجديد فى طبق و انتظار أن يصنع خلية مخلقة .


و فكرة عمل الخلية المصنعة كالتالي : 
انتقى فريق من العلماء - مكون من 19 عالما من جنسيات مختلفة برئاسة د فينتر - كائنا بكتيريا وحيد الخلية و هو المايكوبلازما، و انتزعوا تركيبة الحمض النووي الخاصة به خارجا، وتم حفظ ما تبقى من الخلية بكامل تكوينها الداخلي جانبا ثم ركبوا نسخة مطابقة للحمض النووي صناعيا، وأخيرا زراعوا هذا الحمض النووي المصنع داخل الخلية البكتيرية، حيث كانت النتيجة عودة الخلية البكتيرية إلى العمل والتناسخ بشكل طبيعي. ورغم بساطة الفكرة لكن تطبيقها استهلك ما يقارب 40 مليونا من الدولارات .

و الخلاصة أن الذي تم فى التجربة هو إدخال الجينوم الاصطناعى فى خلية جرثومة من نوع آخر بعد تفريغ محتواها الوراثى ، لتشكل بذلك مجرد وعاء استقبال للجينوم الاصطناعى ، المكون من نحو مليون زوج من القواعد الوراثية ،و هذه التجربة يمكن تشبيهها بزرع الأعضاء ولكنها لا تشابه خلق خلية إذ الخلية الجديدة ببساطة تحمل مادة وراثية صناعية، ولكن كل مكوناتها الأخرى نشأت من الخلية الأصلية الطبيعية .

و د. فنتر نفسه بعد انتقاد صياغة خبر هذا الإنجاز قال : لقد خلقنا أول خلية صناعية قطعا نحن لم نخلق حياة من العدم ؛ لأننا استخدمنا خلية طبيعية لتشغيل المادة الوراثية الصناعية .



و من هنا ندرك أن زعم الملاحدة أن الطبيعة هي التي خلقت الإنسان زعم باطل لا أثارة عليه من علم هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات





[1] - الأنعام من الآية 164
[2] - الذاريات الآية 21
[3] - أيسر التفاسير لأبي بكر الجزائري 5/158
[4] - النمل من الآية 88
[5] - الأعراف الآية 64
[6] - هود الآية 25
[7] - الإسراء من الآية 15
[8] - هود الآية 40
[9] - الأحقاف الآية 25
[10] - الزمر الآية 62
[11] - النمل من الآية 23

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

الخلية ووجود الخالق



إن من أعظم الأدلة على وجود الله عز وجل وجود الخلية حيث تعتبر الخلية الوحدة التركيبية و الوظيفية للكائنات الحية ، و جميع الكائنات الحية تتكون من خلايا ، و هذا يعني أن الخلية هي الوحدة التركيبية الأساسية لجميع الكائنات الحية فالكائنات الحية تتكون من خلية أو أكثر خلقت في نظام رائع و تدبير محكم .

و مادامت الخلية الوحدة الأساسية للكائن الحي أو أساس الكائن الحي فالكائن الحي عديد الخلايا لا يزيد عن كونه تجمع لخلايا مستقلة و التي تتعاون مع بعضها البعض لآداء وظائف الكائن الحي فمن الذي أوجد هذه الخلايا و من الذي جمع هذه الخلايا و من الذي جعلها تتعاون مع بعضها البعض لآداء وظائف الكائن الحي ؟!! إنه الله : ﴿ الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾[1] أي : أي ربنا الذي أعطى كل شىء ما يليق به مما قدر له من الخواص والمزايا، فأعطى العين الوضع الذي يطابق ما يراد بها من الإبصار، والأذن الشكل الذي يوافق الاستماع، وهكذا الأنف واليد والرجل وجميع أعضاء الجسم[2] .

و جسم الإنسان يحتوي على حوالي 100 تريليُون خليَّة، كلُّ منها كيانٌ مستقل ، ويتراوح قطر الخليَّة من 7 : 20 ميكروناً، وتزن حوالي جزءاً من مليار من الجرام، ويُمكِنُ رؤيتها تحت المجهر الالكتروني بعد تكبيرها من 300 - 600 ألف مرة، فتظهر عُضيَّاتها بوضوح.

و قبل أن ندرس الخلية لابد أن نعرف ما هي الخلية ، و الخلية هي أصغر كتلة من المادة الحية ( البروتوبلازم ) تستطيع الحياة منفردة ، ولها القدرة على توليد مثيل لها .

و البروتوبلازم هو المادة الحية التي يتكون منها الكائن الحي فمن الذي أودع فيه الحياة ؟!!! و الخلية الحية لا تتولد إلاَّ من خلية حية سابقة لها في الخلق و الوجود ، إذ الحياة لا تنشأ إلا من حياة ، و ليست الحياة بشيء مادي حتى تنشأ من مادة ، و لذلك فشلت جميع الجهود العلمية المادية في إحداث خلية واحدة ، و كل ما قام به العلماء حتى الآن هو تخليق ( و ليس خلق ) خليّة صناعيّة من خليّة حيّة باستخدام الخلية الحية نفسها لتشغيل مادة وراثية صناعية فلا يمكن وضع مادة وراثية صناعية فى طبق و انتظار أن تصنع خلية فمن الذي خلق الحياة في الخلية الحية ؟!!!

و يعتبر البروتوبلازم مادة غروية ذات قوام جيلاتيني بها بروتينات و أحماض أمينية و كربوهيدرات و دهون و مواد غير عضوية ذائبة في الماء و البروتوبلازم يسمح للماء و المواد الغذائية بالنفاذ إليه أو مغادرته على هيئة مواد تالفة فمن الذي وهب البروتوبلازم صفة النفاذية و هل الصدفة العمياء يمكن أن توجد صفة دقيقة مثل هذه الصفة بحيث بالصدفة تدخل المواد التي تحتاج إليها الخلية و بالصدفة تخرج المواد التي لا تريدها الخلية ؟!! 

و الأملاح الموجودة في البروتوبلازم تكون في صورة متأينة مما يسرع في إتمام التفاعلات الكيماوية داخل هذه المادة الحية فمن الذي قدر أن تكون هذه الأملاح في صورة متأينة ،و هل هذه الأملاح تأينة بالصدفة لإسراع التفاعلات الكيماوية بالخلية ؟!! 

و نجد في مركز الخلية منطقة تتجمع فيها المعلومات التي تستعملها الخلية طيلة حياتها و تسمى النواة Nucleus ، و باقي الخلية المحيطة بهذه المنطقة تسمى السيتوبلازم Cytoplasm .

و يحيط بالخلية من الخارج غلاف يحدد و يفصل السيتوبلازم عن الوسط الخارجي يدعى الغشاء البلازمي أو جدار الخلية أو غشاء الخلية cell membrane Plasmalemma or ، و تحاط النواة بغشاء رقيق ، هو الغشاء النووى Nuclear membrane .

و قد وجد العلماء أن بعض الكائنات مكونة من خلايا تكون النواة فيها غير مفصولة عن السيتوبلازم بالغشاء النووي و قد سموا هذه الخلايا خلايا ذات النواة الأولية Prokaryotic cells حيث لا يوجد غشاء محيط بالمادة الوراثية مثل البكتيريا بأنواعها و على النقيض هناك كائنات أخرى لها نوى مفصولة عن السيتوبلازم بالغشاء النووي و تسمى خلايا ذات النواة الحقيقية Eukaryotic cells حيث يوجد غشاء محيط بالمادة الوراثية مثل كل الكائنات الحية متعددة الخلايا كالإنسان والنبات و بعض الكائنات الحية وحيدة الخلية مثل فطر الخميرة .




[1] - طه من الآية 50 
[2] - تفسير المراغي 16/17

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

قلنا أن الخلية عبارة عن سيتوبلازم و نواة و جدار خلوي ،و لنأتي لدراسة أجزاء الخلية لنسبح الخالق و نحمده على بديع صنعه .

السيتوبلازم هو مادة شبه سائلة هلامية القوام يوجد بها تراكيب خلوية حية تقوم بوظائف متخصصة و لذلك تقابل الأعضاء في جسم الكائن الحي المعقد التركيب ، ومن هنا سميت عضيات خلوية organelles Cell مثل الميتوكوندريا و أجسام جولوجي .

و هذه العضيات الخلوية معلقة في سائل يسمى سيتوسول Cytosol ،و يتألف السيتوسول في معظمه من الماء الذي يحتوي على أملاح معدنية ومواد عضوية ذائبة .

و تعتبر هذه العضيات الخلوية أجسام حية عالية التخصص معلقة في السيتوبلازم و ضرورية لحيوية و نشاط الخلية و لكي تقوم الخلية بوظائفها فمن الذي وهب الحياة في هذه الأجسام المتناهية الصغر و من الذي جعل كل منها له وظيفة معينة و من الذي هيئها لتقوم الخلية بوظائفها و هل الصدفة يمكن أن تخلق أنظمة متخصصة لتأدية وظائف متخصصة ؟!!!!.

و هناك عضيات محاطة بأغشية membranous cell organoids مثل جهاز جولوجي و الميتوكوندريا و على النقيض هناك عضيات غير محاطة بأغشية كالريبوسومات و الجسيمات المركزية centrioles .

و فائدة هذه الأغشية membranes الموجودة في السيتوبلازم أنها تعمل على تقسيم السيتوبلازم إلى وحدات يختص كل منها بوظائف معينة ،و تسمح بحدوث تفاعلات كيمياوية حدوثاً مستقلاً دون تداخل و تهيئ للعضيات المحاطة بأغشية بيئات صغرى لتأدية وظائفها الحيوية بصورة صحيحة وبدون تداخلفهل هذه الأغشية وجدت في السيتوبلازم صدفة و قسمت السيتوبلازم إلى وحدات صدفة أم أن هناك خالق قد قدر أن تكون هذه الأغشية على هذا النحو الدقيق ؟!!.

و كما يوجد بالسيتوبلازم عضيات خلوية حية يوجد أيضا تراكيب غير حية لا تتوقف عليها حياة الخلية تسمى البلازما البعدية ****plasm كالجليكوجين والنشا والحبيبات الدهنية و الحبيبات الصبغية و غيرها . 

و بعد حديثنا عن السيتوبلازم ننتقل إلى الحديث عن جدار الخلية أو غشاء الخلية Cell Membrane ، و هو الجزء الخارجي الرقيق الذي يحيط بالخلية ( السيتوبلازم و العضيات ) ، و يعزلها عن محيطها الخارجي و غشاء الخلية يشكل السطح الحيوي بين الخلية و محيطها الخارجي .

و يتكون غشاء الخلية من طبقتين من الدهن الفسفوري الفسفوليبيد phospholipid [1]يرتبط بهما جزئيات من البروتين و جزئيات من مركب بروتين الكربوهيدرات الكربوهيدرات المخاطية Mucopolysaccharid .

و السر في تكون الغشاء الخلوى من طبقه مزدوجة من الدهون المفسره أن الدهون لا تذوب فى الماء فتشكل حاجزا مستقرا و فعالا بين داخل وخارج الخلية ، و بما أن غشاء الخلية يواجه سائلين مائيين على جانبيه الداخلي و الخارجي لذلك تكون من طبقة مزدوجة من الدهون المفسفرة بحيث الطرفين غير القطبين و غير المحبين للماء يتقابلا معا بينما الطرفان القطبيان و المحبان للماء يواجها السوائل المائية على جانبي الغشاء فهل الصدفة العمياء يمكن أن تقصد أن يتكون غشاء الخلية من طبقة مزدوجة من الدهون طرفاه الذين لا يحبان الماء يتواجها معا hydrophobic tails facing each other ، و طرفاه الذين يحبان الماء يواجها الماء فتكون جزيئات الماء منجذبة لرؤوس الدهون المفسفرة بالداخل و الخارج . 
و يوجد نوعان من البروتينات تدخل في تركيب غشاء الخلية :
البروتينات الطرفية peripheral membrane proteinsالتي تلتصق بسطح غشاء الخلية سواء الداخلي أو الخارجي .
البروتينات الغائرة integral membrane proteins، هي بروتينات تخترق طبقتي الغشاء الخلوي ويبقى طرفاها مفتوحان على سطحي الغشاء مكونة قنوات تنتقل من خلالها المواد من الخلية إلى خارجها أو العكس فهل هذه القنوات وجدت في الخلية صدفة أم هي من صنع عليم حكيم ؟!!
و غشاء الخلية يسمح بدخول المواد التي تذوب في الدهون lipid soluble substances عن طريق طبقة الدهون المفسفرة ، و المواد التي لا تذوب في الدهون ، و لكن تذوب في الماء water soluble substances تمر خلال القنوات channels الموجودة في البروتين الذي يتخلل الغشاء transmembrne proteins صنع من هذا ؟!! إنه : ﴿ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ﴾[2] .

و غشاء الخلية لديه المقدرة على التجدد في المناطق التي يتعرض فيها للتمزق عن طريق بناء جزيئات بروتينية وليبيدات مفسفرة وإضافتها فهل الصدفة العمياء هي التي أوجدت في غشاء الخلية هذه المقدرة ؟ من الذي أعطى غشاء الخلية هذه المقدرة ؟!! إنه الله : ﴿ الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾ .

و ينمو غشاء الخلية مع نمو الخلية وازدياد حجمها فمن الذي وهب غشاء الخلية صفة النمو حتى يزيد مع ازدياد الخلية فلا تتضطرب ؟!! إنه الله : ﴿ الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾ .
و تنقسم البروتينات التي يحتويها غشاء الخلية إلى سبعة أنواع وظيفية و هي :
البروتينات التركيبية structural proteins و التي تدخل في تركيب الغشاء و بعضها تحتوي على دهون و تسمى بروتينات دهنية و بعضها يحتوي على كربوهيدرات و تسمى بروتينات نشوية .
بروتينات تعمل كمضخات pumps و تقوم بالنقل النشط للأيونات عبر غشاء الخلية .
بروتينات تعمل كمستقبلات receptors ،و ترتبط بالنواقل العصبية neurotransmitters و الهرمونات و لذلك تثير التغيرات الفسيولوجية داخل الخلية .
بروتينات تعمل كحوامل carriers ، و تقوم بنقل المواد خلال تركيزها الكهروكيميائي المتفاوت عن طريق النقل المسهل .
بعض الجليكوبروتينات لها دور في تمييز خلايا الجسم عن غيرها .
بروتينات تعمل كإنزيمات خاصة البروتينات الطرفية ،وهذه تحفز التفاعلات الكيميائية عند سطح الخلية .
بروتينات تعمل كقنوات أيونية ions channels خاصة البروتينات المتداخلة ، و عندما تنشط هذه البروتينات تسمح بنقل الأيونات المختلفة من و إلى الخلية .

و مما سبق يتضح أن البروتينات المكونة لغشاء الخلية تلعب أدواراً مهمةً ، فبعضها يعمل عمل الانزيمات والنواقل ، كما أن لبعضها دوراً في استقبال المعلومات الكيميائية مثل الهرمونات فأين الصدفة العمياء في هذا التنوع الوظيفي الكبير ؟!!.

و إن قيل كيف تميز الخلايا بعضها ؟!! فالجواب تميز الخلايا بعضها عن طريق غشاء الخلية بسبب ارتباط الكربوهيدرات بالأجزاء السطحية للبروتينات فتكوِّن البروتينات السكرية التي لها الدور في تمييز الخلايا لبعضها البعض . و بعض الخلايا مثل خلايا الدم البيضاء (WBC) تستطيع تمييز الأجسام الغريبة بواسطة هذه البروتينات فأين الصدفة العمياء في هذه الأفعال المنظمة ؟!! .


و إن قيل كيف تتصل الخلايا ببعضها و المحيط الخارجي ؟!! فالجواب فالجواب تتصل الخلايا ببعضها و المحيط الخارجي عن طريق غشاء الخلية من خلال ما يحتويه من بروتينات سكرية و ليبيدات سكرية . 


و يمثل غشاء الخلية الحصن أو القلعة التي تحمى حياة الخلية الحية من الغزو الخارجي ، و ينظم مرور المواد من و إلى الخلية فيسمح بمرور المواد اللازمة للخلية و يخرج الفضلات الناتجة عن الإستقلاب فمن الذي هدى غشاء الخلية إلى إدخال ما تحتاج إليه الخلية و إخراج ما يضر الخلية ؟!! إنه الله : ﴿ الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾[3] أي ذلك الصنع العظيم صنع الله الذي أحكم كل شىء وأودع فيه من الحكمة ما أودع[4] .


و لعل البعض يسأل كيف يتم انتقال المواد من و إلى الخلية ؟ و الجواب يتم انتقال المواد من و إلى الخلية بالطرق التالية : 


أولا ً : النقل التلقائي غير الفعال : Passive Transport 
خصائص النقل التلقائي : 
–لا يتطلب هذا النقل صرف طاقة من قبل الخليةفهو يعتمد على اختلاف تركيز المادة على جانبي غشاء الخلية النفاذ .
- تنتشر الجزيئات من التركيز المرتفع باتجاه التركيز المنخفض. 

أنواع النقل التلقائي : 
– الانتشار البسيط simple diffusion :
الحركة العشوائية لذرات وجزئيات المادة ذات االتركيز العالي إلى المنطقة ذات التركيز المنخفض ، و تلعب خاصية الانتشار دوراً مهماً في تبادل المواد بين الخلية والوسط المحيط بها ، ومن هذه المواد الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون والمواد التي تذوب في الدهون .

الانتشار الميسر أو الانتشار المسهل facilitated diffusion :
و هو عبارة عن عملية انتقال الجزيئات التي تذوب في الماء أو الجزيئات الكبيرة التي لا تستطيع الانتشار بسرعة عبر الغشاء من المحلول ذي التركيز العالي للمادة إلى التركيز المنخفض عبر الغشاء البلازمي للخلية ( مع تدرج التركيز ) ، و يتم عبر نواقل بروتينية موجودة في غشاء الخلية ومن الجزيئات التي تتبع طريق النقل هذا جزيئات سكر الجلوكوز و الفركتوز و الأحماض الأمينية فهل الصدفة أوجدت مثل هذا الانتشار أم هذا الانتشار من صنع عليم حكيم ؟!!.

الخاصية الأسموزية osmosis : 
عملية انتقال جزيئات الماء من المحلول ذي التركيز الأقل إلى المحلول الأكثر تركيزاً حتى الوصول لحالة التوازن عبر غشاء الخلية ،و من التعريف يتضح أن هذا النقل يتم مباشرة ً عبر غشاء الخلية لكنه خاص لجزيئات الماء ، و تتوقف كمية الماء التي تدخل الخلية على مساحة غشاء الخليىة ، و الفرق بين الضغط الأسموزي داخل الخلية و خارجها .

ثانيا ً : النقل الفعّال أو النقل النشط Active Transport :
و هو عملية انتقال بعض الأيونات من منطقة التركيز المنخفض الى منطقة التركيز المرتفع بمساعدة البروتينات الناقلة ، و في هذه الحالة يتم استهلاك جزيئات الطاقة ATP لتنشيط الناقل للقيام بعمله .

خصائص النقل الفعّال : 
– يتطلب النقل النشط صرف طاقة من قبل الخلية. 
-تنتشر الجزيئات نحو المكان المطلوبة فيه بغض النظر عن الفرق بالتركيز على جانبي غشاء الخلية . 

- أنواع النقل الفعال : 
-النقل الفعال عبر المضخات البروتينية : active transport through proteins pumps 
و هو نقل الجزيئات من الوسط منخفض التركيز إلى الوسط مرتفع التركيز عبر بروتين غشائي ناقل ،و من هذه الأمثلة مضخة الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم Sodium-potassium pump الهامتان في الأفعال العصبية ، فهل الصدفة أوجدت مثل هذا النقل أم هذا النقل من صنع عليم حكيم ؟!!.


الإخراج الخلوي: Exocytosis 
قدرة الخلية على طرح المواد خارجها بتكوين أكياس خاصة أو فجوات داخل الخلية ، ثم تتحد مع الغشاء البلازمي و تقذف محتوياتها خارج الخليةفهل الصدفة يمكن أن تعطي الخلية المقدرة على الإخراج أم الخالق هو الذي أعطاها هذه القدرة ؟!!.


الإدخال الخلوي : Endocytosis 
هي عملية إدخال المواد و الجزيئات الكبيرة إلى داخل الخلية من خلال تشكل حويصلات كبيرة تقوم بابتلاع تلك المواد فهل الصدفة يمكن أن تعطي الخلية المقدرة على الابتلاع أم الخالق هو الذي أعطاها هذه القدرة ؟!!.
، و الإدخال الخلوي ينقسم إلى نوعين حسب طبيعة المواد المدخلة : الشرب الخلوي و البلعمة الخلوية :


أ – الشرب الخلوي ( شرب الخلية ) Pinocytosis :
لو كانت المواد التي تبتلعها الخلية سائلة .

ب - البلعمة الخلوية ( أكل الخلية ) Phagocytosis : 
لو كانت المواد التي تبتلعها الخلية صلبة كابتلاع الأميبا البكتيريا ، و كابتلاع خلايا الدم البيضاء الجراثيم .



[1]- الفوسفوليبيدات هي مجموعة من الدهنيات التي تتركب من جزىء جليسيرول واحد يرتبط به جزيئين من الحوامض الدهنية والرابط الثالث بدل الحامض الدهني الثالث ترتبط مجموعة فوسفاتية ، لذلك سُميت فوسفوليبيد .
[2] -النمل من الآية 88
[3] - طه من الآية 50
[4] - تفسير المراغي 20/25

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

و بعد حديثنا عن غشاء الخلية ننتقل إلى الحديث عن الشبكة الاندوبلازمية Endoplasmic reticulum  ، و هي عبارة عن مجموعة من التجاويف المحاطة بأغشية رقيقة ، و التى يتصل بعضها ببعض لتكون شبكة متصلة داخل الخلية فهي شبكة متصلة من الأغشية داخل الخلية تتخذ شكل الأنيبيبات و الأوعية الدقيقة المتشابكة  ، وتعتبر الشبكة الاندوبلازمية أرضية للخلية و تصل الشبكة الاندوبلازمية بين النوة وغشاء الخلية .                    و الشبكة الاندوبلازمية نوعان :
- الشبكة الاندوبلازمية الخشنة أو المحببة : توجد بها حبيبات دقيقة لذلك تسمى المحببة .
- الشبكة الاندوبلازمية الملساء : وهي خالية من الحبيبات توجد في شبكية العين والشبكة العضلية . 



الشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة Rough endoplasmic reticulum :
و تتميز الشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة بوجود عدد كبير من الحبيبات الدقيقة على سطح الخارجى للشبكة هذه الحبيبات غنية بحامض  الريبونيوكليك و البروتينات و الربيوسومات ribosomes  .


 و تمثل الربيوسومات مواقع تخليق البروتنيات فى الخلية ، ولذلك فهى تتوفر بكثرة فى الخلايا التى تتميز بنشاطها فى بناء البروتينات ، مثل خلايا الكبد و البنكرياس فالشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة يجرى على سطحها عملية تكوين البروتينات بواسطة الريبوسومات .

و للشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة الدور في تكوين الفوسفات الدهنية فهل هذه الوظائف وجدت مصادفة ؟!! و هل يمكن لعاقل أن يصدق أن مصنع من المصانع ينتج شيء من المنتجات وجد مصادفة و يصنع ما ينتجه مصادفة ؟!


و إني لأسأل العقلاء من الذي جعل الشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة مهادا لإرتكاز الرايبوسومات ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .


الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  endoplasmic reticulumsmooth:
و تتميز الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  بخلوها من الريبوسومات ، ويقتصر وجودها على أنواع قليلة من الخلايا مثل الخلايا الصبغية الطلائية لشبكية العين والخلايا العضلية الإرادية .

 و يجرى عند سطح الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء عملية تكوين الدهون والبروتينات الدهنية  lipoproteins و   المركبات المشتقة من الكوليسترول كالكورتيزون و الهرمونات الجنسية  فهل هذه الوظيفة وجدت مصادفة ؟!! و هل يمكن لعاقل أن يصدق أن مصنع من مصانع الأدوية ينتج دواء معين كالكورتيزون وجد مصادفة و ينتج هذا الدواء مصادفة  و العاملون في مجال الأدوية يعلمون كم يحتاج صنع دواء من المعدات المعقدة التركيب و التي تحتاج أيدي ماهرة عالمة لتديرها  ؟! 

و للشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  الدور في  ايض الجليكوجين و قد وجد العلماء أن الإنزيمات المطلوبة لتكوين و تكسير الجليكوجين في الكبد - عند الحاجة لتوفير الجلوكوز مثل أن يكون الشخص صائما - موجودة في الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء فهل يمكن لعاقل أن يصدق أن الصدفة يمكن أن تكون مركب و تكسره عند الحاجة لتكسيره ؟!! و لأي عاقل أن يسأل من الذي أعطى الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  هذه القدرة ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و للشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  الدور في  إزالة سمية العقاقير   و لذلك تكثر في خلايا الكبد فأين مكان الصدفة في هذه العملية الدقيقة المنظمة ، وهي  إزالة السمية ؟!!!


ووجد العلماء أن للشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  الدور في  تنظيم عملية انقباض العضلات الخيطية ( الهيكلية ) striated muscles عن طريق سحب أيونات الكالسيوم sequestration لإرخاء العضلة  أو إطلاق أيونات الكالسيوم release   لانقباض العضلة فأين مكان الصدفة في هذه العملية الدقيقة المنظمة ؟!!!


ووجد العلماء أن للشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء  الدور في  تكوين حمض الهيدروكلوريك في المعدة  و الذي يساعد في هضم الطعام بتنشيطه إنزيم الببسين و مساعدته في تحليل السكريات و الدهون تحليلا مائيا و يذيب الأملاح العضوية غير القابلة للذوبان فيجعلها قابلة للامتصاص و قتل الميكروبات التي تصحب الكتلة الغذائية فهل يمكن للصدفة العمياء أن تكون حمض معين لأداء وظائف معينة ؟!!


و بعد حديثنا عن الشبكة الاندوبلازمية نأتى إلى الحديث عن الريبوسومات و هي عبارة عن حبيبات كروية الشكل تتكون من الحمض النووي الرايبوسومي محاط بغلاف بروتيني ، وتتكون من وحدتين من الحمض الريبوسومي وحدة كبيرة  و  وحدة صغيرة ،و توجد الريبوسومات إما على أغشية الشبكة الإندوبلازمية لتكون الشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة أو معلقة حرة فى السيتوبلازم  .و الريبوسومات المرتبطة بالشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة تُنتج البروتينات التي تفرز خارج الخلية أو ترتبط بغشاء الخلية  ، و الريبوسومات الحرة في السيتوبلازم تٌنتج البروتينات التي تستخدمها الخلية فمن الذي ألهم الريبوسومات لإنتاج هذه البروتينات المعينة للقيام بوظائف معينة ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و بعد حديثينا عن الريبوسومات ننتقل إلى الحديث عن أجسام جولجي    ، و هي عبارة عن مجموعات من الفجوات المنبسطة التي تتصل بالشبكية الداخلية الناعمة بواسطة عدد من الحويصلات المحتوية على حبيبات إفرازية
و يبدو جهاز جولجى تحت  الميكروسكوب الإلكترونى مكوناً من ثلاثة أجزاء هى :                     عدد من الحويصلات المحدودة رقيقة الجدران .                                                       عدد من التجاويف الكبيرة المستديرة المغلقة بأغشية رقيقة .                                             مجموعة صغيرة من التجاويف الدقيقة .

 و يقوم جهاز جولجى بدور هام فى تكوين المواد الإفرازية ، مثل المواد الخام التى تتكون منها الإنزيمات و تعرف بالزيموجين ، وإفراز الصفراء والمواد المخاطية والهرومونات وفيتامين ج  فهل الصدفة العمياء يمكن أن تكون سببا في نشأة أصناف مختلفة متسقة من المواد ؟!!! و من الذي أعطي هذا العضي الدقيق هذه القدرة التي قد يعجز عنها مصنع به مئات العمال ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .
.

و يقوم جهاز جولجى بتهيئة البروتينات القادمة من الشبكة الإندوبلازمية المحببة من تسكير و سلفرة و فسفرة و غير ذلك  ، فمن الذي أعطي هذا العضي الدقيق هذه القدرة التي قد يعجز عنها مصنع به مئات العمال ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و يقوم جهاز جولجى بتركيز و تخزين و تعبئة المواد المفرزة ،  و  تكوين المركب النهائي ثم طرح هذا المركب خارج الخلية عبر الحويصلات الواصلة مع السطح فأجسام جولجي تعمل على تعديل تركيب البروتينات المصنعة في الرايبوسومات وتصنيفها وإعدادها بشكلها النهائي لتستخدم في داخل الخلية أو لتفرز خارجها فأين مكان الصدفة في مثل هذه الأعمال ،و من الذي أعطي هذا العضي الدقيق هذه القدرة التي قد يعجز عنها مصنع به مئات العمال ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و يقوم جهاز جولجى بتكوين الأجسام الحالة أو الهاضمة lysosomes   و تكوين الحبيبات المفرزة ، فمن الذي أعطي هذا العضي الدقيق هذه القدرة  ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و يقوم جهاز جولجى بتجديد غشاء الخلية عن طريق تزويد الخلية بغشاء جديد و تعديل هذا الغشاء و تهيئته و من ثم الذي يلتحم بغشاء الخلية فمن الذي  ألهم هذا العضي الدقيق ليفعل هذا الفعل ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و بعد حديثينا عن جهاز جولجي نأتي إلى الحديث عن الميتوكوندريا محطة إنتاج الطاقة في الخلية  ، و هي عبارة عن عضيات صغيرة بيضاوية أو كروية أو خيطية الشكل , سطحها الخارجي أملس و الداخلي في شكل أعراف أي أن الغشاء الداخلي للميتوكوندريا ينثني عدة ثنيات و التي يعرف كل واحدة منها بالثنية ( Crista)  ، و تعمل الثنايا على زيادة السطح الداخلي للميتوكوندريا. 
و تكثر الميتوكوندريا في الخلايا الجنينية و الخلايا الغددية  و يتكون عليها نواتج الأيض ، و تتلف الميتوكوندريا في الخلايا المصابة بالسرطان مما يؤدي إلى قلة نشاطها الإنزيمي و بالتالي قلة عمليات الأيض حولها .



و تعتبر الميتوكندريا المستودع الرئيسى للأنزيمات التنفسية فى الخلية  ، و تسمى البطاريات الإنزيمية  و تسمى أيضا مولدات الطاقة فى الخلايا ؛ لأن الكثير من التفاعلات الكيميائية التى تتضمن أكسدة المواد الغذائية ، و استخلاص الطاقة منها تتم داخل الميتوكندريا بتأثير الإنزيمات الموجودة بها ، و ترتبط الميتوكندريا ارتباطا وثيقا بالنشاط الأيضى العام للخلايا فيما يتعلق بأيض الدهون و الأحماض الأمينية ، كما تسمى الميتوكوندريا أيضاً ببطاريات الطاقة المتنقلة لأنها توجد سابحة في الخلية ، و يتم في الميتوكوندريا إنتاج المركب الكيميائي ثلاثي فوسفات الأدينوسين    )  .ATP   (Adenosin Tri Phosphatsو لاحظ العلماء أن الميتوكوندريا تكثر في الخلايا ذات النشاط الحيوي العالي فمن الذي ألهمها لتكثر في هذه الأماكن ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

  و لعل البعض يسأل كيف تنتج الميتوكوندريا الطاقة ؟ و الجواب تنتج الميتوكوندريا الطاقة في شكل  أدينوسين ثلاثي فوسفات  ، و ذلك عن طريق الفسفرة المؤكسدة  و نقل الأليكترون خلال دورة كريب فأين الصدفة في هذا العمل المنظم ؟!!!  و بعد حديثنا عن الميتوكوندريا نأتي إلى الحديث عن الأجسام الحالة أو الأجسام الهاضمة الليسوسومات                   ، و هي عبارة عن أجسام حويصلية يحاط كل منها بغشاء رقيق و تحوى بداخلها أكثر من أريعين إنزيما من الإنزيمات الهاضمة  ؛  لاستعمالها في عملية الهضم داخل الخلية بحيث تحلل  الجزئيات الغذائية المعقدة التركيب إلى مركبات بسيطة تجعلها صالحة للاستعمال في الخلية   فهل وجود هذا العدد من الإنزيمات المختلفة لأداء وظائف معينة  كان صدفة ؟!! . و تقوم الأجسام الحالة Lysosomes بإبادة الأشياء الضارة بالخلية مثل الميكروبات و السموم و العضيات الخلوية الكبيرة السن فمن الذي ألهم الأجسام الحالة لهذه الأفعال المتعددة الهادفة ؟!!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .
و قد وجد العلماء أن الليسوسومات تزيد في الخلايا التي لها نشاط بلعي  فهل هذا من قبيل الصدفة العمياء      ؟!!             و لعل البعض يسأل كيف تعمل الأجسام الحالة ؟ و الجواب أن الأجسام الحالة تتحد مع الفجوات الغذائية التي تدخل بعملية البلعمة وتقوم الأنزيمات الموجودة فيه على تحليل المواد المعقدة الى مواد بسيطة تخرج للسيتوبلازم ليستفاد منها فيا أيها العقلاء أين الصدفة في هذا العمل المنظم ؟!! .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

و بعد حديثنا عن الأجسام الحالة نتنقل إلى الحديث عن النواة ، و هي منطقة تتجمع فيها المعلومات التي تستعملها الخلية طيلة حياتها ،و تتكون النواة  من:
الغشاء النووي (Nuclear membrane) 
الشبكة الكروماتينة ( Chromatin reticulum).
الكروموزومات (Chromosomes).
النوية ( Nucleolus).
السائل النووي (Nuclear sap) .

ا- الغشاء النووي:
الغشاء النووي Nuclear membrane  :
يحيط الغشاء النووي بالنواة ، و يتكون من طبقتين من الأغشية، و يحتوي على فتحات و ثقوب صغيرة .

وينظم الغشاء النووي حركة مرور المواد بين النواة و السيتوبلازم فهل سمعت أيها العقلاء أن الصدفة جعلت غشاء النواة كضابط المرور  بحيث يدخل ما تحتاجه إليه النواة و لا يدخل ما يضر  بالنواة ؟!!  .

و الأعجب أن غشاء النواة يحفظ البيئة الدقيقة للنواة مختلفة عن التي في السيتوبلازم لكي تؤدي النواة وظائفها بكفاءة فهل هذا صدفة ؟! 
السائل النووي Nuclear sap    :
و يتكون من مواد بروتينية و تسبح فيه المكونات النووية ، و يلعب السائل النووي دورآ أساسيآ في تهيئة المحيط أو الوسط المناسب لمكونات النواة   ،   و  في توفير المواد الغذائية اللازمة للنواة فأين الصدفة  في هذه الأعمال المختلفة لمكون من مكونات عضي واحد في الخلية ؟!!  .

و يوجد بالسائل النووي الإنزيمات اللازمة لتكوين (DNA) والأنواع المختلفة من (RNA) و يوجد بالسائل النووي أيضا المواد اللازمة لتكوين النيوكليوتيدات الداخلة فى تكوين (DNA) ، و (RNA) فأين الصدفة  في هذه الأعمال المختلفة لمكون من مكونات عضي واحد في الخلية ؟!!  .

النوية  Nucleolus   : 
وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الخيوط الدقيقة ذات شكل دائري ، و ليس لها غشاء يحيط بها ، و تسبح وسط السائل النووي .

وتحتوي النوية على كمية كبيرة من RNA ، و لذلك فهي تلعب دورا أساسيا في إنتاج الرايبوسومات و  بالتالي تلعب دورا أساسيا في تنظيم إنتاج البروتينات ، و قد تحتوي النواة على أكثر من نوية .
الشبكة الكروماتينية و الكروموزومات:
الأجسام الكروماتينية   Chromatin or Chromocentres :
و تبدو هذه الأجسام على شكل حبيبات دقيقة أو شبكة تعرف بالشبكة الكروماتينية ، و  هذه الحبيبات متصلة في مجموعات تعرف بالصبغيات ( الكرموسومات ) ، و للكرموسومات ميل كبير للأصباغ القاعدية ، و لا تتضح معالمها كثيرا أثناء سكون الخلية ، و لكنها تصبح مميزة واضحة المعالم أثناء الانقسام ، و هذه الكرموسومات ذات شكل خيطي و تحتوي على الجينات الوراثية Genes التي تقرر الوراثة . 

و يوجد نوعان من الكروماتين أحدهما يعرف بالكروماتين الحقيقي euochromatin   ، و الثاني يعرف بالكروماتين المختلف heterochromatin        ، و   المورثات أي حاملات الصفات الوراثية genes  تتصل بالكروماتين الحقيقي  .

و تعمل النواة على تنظيم الأنشطة الحيوية في الخلية وتلعب دوراً مهماً في عملية الانقسام الخلوي كما أنها مستودع المادة الوراثية التي تحدد صفات الكائن الحي فهل هذه الوظائف المنظمة اكتسبتها النواة صدفة ؟!!

و كما يوجد في النوية الـ RNA فإن النواة تحتوي على الـ DNA  الذي يعمل على تحديد نوعية التركيب الكيماوي لآلآف الخمائر اللازمة لتوفير الطاقة الضرورية لتحديد نوع الخلية وتزودها بالنموذج الوراثي لتعمل لنفسها نسخا مضبوطة عن النموذج لكي تورثها لنسلها من الخلايا المتولدة فهل هذه الوظائف المنظمة اكتسبها الـ DNA  صدفة ؟!!!

و بعد حديثنا عن النواة نأتي إلى الحديث عن الجسم المركزي Centrosome ، و هو عبارة عن جسم صغير موجود بالقرب من نواة الخلية ،و يلعب دورا في انقسام الخلية لذا فهو لا يوجد في الخلايا غير القابلة للانقسام.
و يظهر السنتروسوم على هيئة جسم صغير قائم تحيط به منطقة رائقة تسمى المنطقة المركزية الدقيقة Microcentrum ، تليها إلى الخارج منطقة كثيفة تسمى الكرة المركزية Centrosphere التى تنشأ منها الأشعة النجمية Astral Rays or Astrosphere فى بداية انقسام الخلية ، ويحتوى السنتروسوم فى كل خلية على حبيبتين مركزيتين Centrioles .

و كل حبيبة مركزية توجد على هيئة جسم أسطوانى صغير يحتوى جداره الخارجى على عدد من العصى أو الأنيبيات الدقيقة منتظمة فى تسع مجموعات تتكون كل مجموعة منها عادة من ثلاث أنيبيات وتمتد هذه الأنيبيات فى اتجاه المحور الطولى لهذا الجسم الأسطوانى .

و تلعب الحبيبات المركزية دوراً هاما فى عملية انقسام الخلية حيث تبتعد الحبيبتان المركزيتان عن بعضها البعض وتتحركان إلى قطبين متقابلين من أقطاب الخلية ولكن تظلان متصلتان بواسطة خيوط دقيقة تعرف بخيط المغزل تنتظم عليها الكروموسومات فالجسم المركزي يقوم بعملية الانقسام الخلوي حيث تقوم الحبيبتان بالربط بين خيوط المغزل فتسهل بذلك عملية الانقسام فمن الذي ألهم هذه الحبيبات الدقيقة لهذا الفعل الدقيق ؟!! إنه الله  : ﴿   الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى ﴾   .

و بعد حديثنا عن الحبيبات المركزية نأتي إلى الحديث عن الأهداب و الأسواط Cilia and Flagella  ، و هي عبارة عن زوائد شعرية تمثل امتدادات للغشاء البلازمي ، و منظومة من أنيبيات دقيقة و لها دور في إحداث الحركة الحركة كما هو في الحيوانات الأولية و في الإنسان تعمل على حركة المواد على سطح الخلية و من فوائدها طرد المواد الغريبة  كما هو الحال في بطانة القصبة الهوائية .

و من خلال هذا العرض المرجز لمكونات الخلية ووظائفها يتبين أن هذه الخلية الحية لم تخلق صدفة بل هي من صنع عليم حكيم فكل مكون من مكونات الخلية يدل على وجود الخالق و الخلية ككل تدل على وجود الخالق و حياة كل عضي من عضيات الخلية تدل على وجود الخالق ووظيفة كل عضي من عضيات الخلية تدل على وجود الخالق .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

لحظة تمعن

تمعنوا أيها الأخوة في الخلية تجدون أنها تشبه المصنع ففي المصنع مدير و مشرف عليه و أرضية للمصنع و قسم للتسوق و الاستقبال و عمال لهم دور في تصنيع منتجات المصنع و قسم لتعبئة المنتجات و تهيئتها و حراس أمن و مولد للطاقة و الخلية تحتوي على كل هذا ففي الخلية النواة و هي كالمدير للخلية تتحكم في جميع أنشطة الخلية و ما صفات البروتين الذي سوف يصنع و في الخلية السيتوبلازم و هو كالأرضية للخلية تسبح فيه عضيات الخلية و في الخلية غشاء خلوي و هو يشبه قسم التسوق و الاستقبال حيث أي جسم يحاول دخول الخلية عليه أن يبرز هويته و ينظم مرور المواد عبر الخلية و ما الذي يدخل و ما الذي يخرج و في الخلية الريبوسومات و هي تشبه العمال حيث لها الدور في تصنيع البروتينات و في الخلية الشبكة الإندوبلازمية و هي مكان عمل الريبوسومات ( منطقة عمل ) و في الخلية جهاز جولجي و هو يشبه قسم التعبئة و التهيئة و التغليف فهو يقوم بإعداد و تهيئة البروتين للاستعمال أو التصدير  و في الخلية الأجسام الحالة و هي تشبه رجال الأمن حيث تهاجم كل جسم يحاول الإضرار بالخلية و في الخلية الميتوكوندريا و هي كمولدات الطاقة  فهل سمعتم أن  عاقلا يفكر في وجود مصنع بلا موجد و ها هي الخلية أحد المصانع الربانية يعجز عن وظائفها عشرات المصانع و مع ذلك هناك من البشر ينكر وجود موجد لها سبحان ربي هل بعد كل ما تقدم يمكن لعاقل أن ينكر وجود خالق عليم حكيم مدبر خلق هذه الخلية الحية ؟!  .










أسئلة تحتاج إلى أجوبة


و إني أسأل أي عاقل عن كومة من التراب وجدها ملقاه إلى جنب الطريق هل يصدق أنها قد ألقيت إلى جنب الطريق صدفة دون سبب ، فكيف بهذه الخلية المكونة من العديد من العضيات الحية و التي يؤدي كل عضي فيها وظائفه في غاية الدقة  ،و كلما زاد الأمر تعقيدا وإحكاما ودقة كلما قل احتمال الصدفة حتى تنتفي الصدفة بالكلية  ؟!!


  و إني أسأل أي عاقل  درس الأحياء أو الطب و علم أن عضيات الخلية عضيات حية و كما هو معروف الحياة لا توجد إلا من حياة فمن الذي وهب هذه العضيات  الحياة ؟!!


و إني أسأل عن شخص يفكر في وجود جهاز دقيق الحجم معقد التركيب محكم الوظائف وجد بلا موجد ما حكمه عند العقلاء و أيهما أعظم في الحكم هذا الجهاز الدقيق أم هذه الخلية الحية الدقيقة الحجم المعقدة التركيب المحكمة الوظائف أضف إلى ذلك أنها تنمو و تتكاثر و تتنفس و تتغذى و تقوم بعمليات حيوية تعجز عن محاكاتها أكبر المصانع في العالم ، و الأعجب من هذا أن  المواد الميتة خارج الخلية كالكربوهيدرات و البروتينات عندما تعبر غشاء الخلية و يسمح لها بالاندماج مع مكونات الخلية وعضياتها تتحول هذه المواد من مواد ميتة لا حياة فيها إلى عضيات حية تتغذى ، وتتنفس ؟!!





شبهات وردود

 و إن قال الملاحدة لقد استطاع العلماء تخليق خلية حية خلال محاولات استغرقت عشرين عاما فلا نستبعد أن تخلق الصدفة خلية حية  ،و الجواب أن العلماء لم يخلقوا خلية حية  و أنى لهم ذلك بل كل ما فعلوه نزع المادة الوراثية لخلية حية  ،و إدخال مادة وراثية صناعية بدلا منها فالخلية الحية كانت وعاء استقبال للمادة الوراثية الصناعية و الخلية الجديدة المصنعة  ببساطة تحمل مادة وراثية صناعية، ولكن كل مكوناتها الأخرى من الخلية الأصلية الطبيعية و هذا  يمكن تشبيهه بزرع الأعضاء فهل يسمى زرع العضو خلق العضو ؟!! و لولا وجود الحياة في الخلية الأصلية لما كان للمادة الوراثية الصناعية عمل ، و الحياة ليست مادة يمكن أن تصنع . 


و إن قال الملاحدة مادام العلماء استطاعوا تكوين مادة وراثية صناعية خلال عشرين عاما فلا نستبعد أن تتكون مادة وراثية خلال ملايين السنين مصادفة  ، و الجواب أن المادة الوراثية في غاية التعقيد و كلما زاد الأمر تعقيدا وإحكاما ودقة كلما قل احتمال الصدفة حتى تنتفي الصدفة بالكلية  فلا مجال للصدفة في صنع هذه المادة الوراثية المعقدة غاية التعقيد و إذا استبعد الشخص إمكان صنع قطعة من البسكويت صدفة خلال عشرات السنين مع أن قطعة البسكويت ليست في تعقيد المادة الوراثية فاستبعاد صنع المادة الوراثية صدفة من باب أولى  و لما لا و قد عكف العلماء أعواما عديدة لتصنيعاها و هم من هم في قوة العقل و نضاجة الفهم  أضف إلى ذلك أن المادة الوراثية  دون وجود الخلية الحية لا يستطيع مضاعفة نفسه و المادة الوراثية خارج الخلية الحية غير قادرة على الحفاظ على مركبها الكيميائي.


و إن قال الملاحدة قولكم أيها المسلمون بأن وجود الخلية دليل على وجود الخالق لا يصح ؛ لأن افتراضنا وجود سبب لشيء يقتضي وجود سبب لهذا السبب أيضا و الجواب أن القول بوجود سبب لوجود الخلية الحية لا يفرض وجود سبب لهذا المسبِب ؛ لأن سبب وجود الخلية هو الخالق و الخالق ليس كالمخلوق له سبب بل هو مسبب الأسباب ،و لا يصح أن يُقاس القديم الأزلي الذي لا أول لهعلى الحادثالذي له أول و هل يوجد لله شبيه حتى نشبه الله به و الله ليس له شبيه  ؟!!.


 هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات و إلى دليل آخر إن شاء الله

----------


## العقل العربي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


 
وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

من أدلة وجود الله : إجابة الدعاء ( 6 ) 



الدعاء ووجود الخالق 



إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين .


أما بعد :


فأدلة وجود الله كثيرة جدا ومن أوضحها و أبينها إجابة الله لدعاء من دعاه ، و كم من شخص دعا الله فاستجاب الله دعائه و كم من مضطر دعا الله فاستجاب الله له و كم من مكروب دعا الله فكشف الله كربته .

و صدق الله القائل : ﴿ وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ﴾[1] أي : و إذا سألك -أيها النبي- عبادي عني فقل لهم: إني قريب منهم, أُجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني, فليطيعوني فيما أمرتهم به و نهيتهم عنه , وليؤمنوا بي , لعلهم يهتدون إلى مصالح دينهم و دنياهم . و في هذه الآية إخبار منه سبحانه عن قربه من عباده , القرب اللائق بجلاله[2] .
و يُلجئ الإنسان إلى نداء الله و دعائه عند المصائب و المخاطر فيفرج الله كربته إن شاء ، و يندر أن لا يذكر إنسان أنه قد وقع في ضيق و لم يدع الله قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ ٱلْضُّرُّ فِى ٱلْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَن تَدْعُونَ إِلا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا نَجَّـٰكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْبَرّ أَعْرَضْتُمْ وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَـانُ كَفُورًا ﴾[3] أي : وإذا أصابتكم شدة في البحر حتى أشرفتم على الغرق والهلاك، غاب عن عقولكم الذين تعبدونهم من الآلهة، وتذكَّرتم الله القدير وحده؛ ليغيثكم وينقذكم، فأخلصتم له في طلب العون والإغاثة، فأغاثكم ونجَّاكم، فلمَّا نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم عن الإيمان والإخلاص و العمل الصالح ، و هذا من جهل الإنسان وكفره. و كان الإنسان جحودًا لنعم الله عزَّ وجل [4].


سبحان ربي : ﴿ أمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ ﴾[5] أي : أعبادة ما تشركون بالله خير أم الذي يجيب المكروب إذا دعاه, ويكشف السوء النازل به, ويجعلكم خلفاء لمن سبقكم في الأرض ؟ أمعبود مع الله ينعم عليكم هذه النعم ؟ قليلا ما تذكرون و تعتبرون , فلذلك أشركتم بالله غيره في عبادته[6].


و معنى دعاء الله في اللغة الرغبة إلى الله عز وجل فيما عنده من الخير والابتهال إليه بالسؤال ، و إجابة الدعاء : إعطاء السائل مسؤوله ، و الدعاء شرعا هو اللجوء إلى الله عز وجل ، و الاستعانة به ، و مناداته لجلب الخير و النفع ، و دفع الشر و الأذى ، و حصول إجابة دعاء المضطر ، و كشف الكرب عنه بعد أن يرفع يديه إلى السماء ، و يستغيث بخالقه ، من أعظم الأدلة على وجود الله خاصة لو حصل عين المدعو له .


و هناك عشرات القصص التي تدل على دعاء بعض الناس الله و استجابة الله لهم وما زالت إجابة الداعين أمراً مشهوداً إلى يومنا هذا لمن أتى بشرائط إجابة الدعاء و هذا دليل واضح على وجود الله عز وجل .

و من هذه القصص :

أن الله قد استجاب الله لدعاء إبراهيم عليه السلام و حمد إبراهيم عليه السلام الله لاستجابته لدعائه و الدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى على لسان إبراهيم عليه السلام : ﴿ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلَاةِ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاءِ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ ﴾[7] ، و في هذه الآية ُيثْني إبراهيم – عليه السلام - على الله تعالى, فيقول: الحمد لله الذي رزقني على كِبَر سني ولديَّ إسماعيل وإسحاق بعد دعائي أن يهب لي من الصالحين, إن ربي لسميع الدعاء ممن دعاه, وقد دعوته ولم يخيِّب رجائي[8] فمن الذي استجاب دعاء إبراهيم عليه السلام ؟!! إنه الله مجيب الدعاء ناصر الضعفاء .


و قد دعى نوح قومه إلى توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، فامتنعوا من ترك الشرك وقالوا : ﴿ لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا ﴾ .

ولم يزل نوح يدعوهم إلى الله ليلا ونهارا، وسرا وجهارا، فلم يزدهم ذلك إلا عنادا وطغيانا، وقدحا في نبيهم، ولهذا قال هنا : ﴿ فَكَذَّبُوا عَبْدَنَا وَقَالُوا مَجْنُونٌ ﴾ لزعمهم أن ما هم عليه وآباؤهم من الشرك والضلال هو الذي يدل عليه العقل، وأن ما جاء به نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام جهل وضلال، لا يصدر إلا من المجانين، وكذبوا في ذلك، وقلبوا الحقائق الثابتة شرعا وعقلا فإن ما جاء به هو الحق الثابت، الذي يرشد العقول النيرة المستقيمة، إلى الهدى والنور والرشد، وما هم عليه جهل وضلال مبين، وقوله : ﴿ وَازْدُجِرَ ﴾ أي : زجره قومه وعنفوه عندما دعاهم إلى الله تعالى، فلم يكفهم -قبحهم الله- عدم الإيمان به ، و لا تكذيبهم إياه ، حتى أوصلوا إليه من أذيتهم ما قدروا عليه ، و هكذا جميع أعداء الرسل ، هذه حالهم مع أنبيائهم .

فعند ذلك دعا نوح ربه فقال : ﴿ أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ﴾ لا قدرة لي على الانتصار منهم، لأنه لم يؤمن من قومه إلا القليل النادر، ولا قدرة لهم على مقاومة قومهم، ﴿ فَانْتَصِرْ ﴾ اللهم لي منهم، وقال في الآية الأخرى : ﴿ رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا ﴾ الآيات

فأجاب الله سؤاله، وانتصر له من قومه، قال تعالى : ﴿ فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَاءٍ مُنْهَمِرٍ ﴾ أي: كثير جدا متتابع
﴿وَفَجَّرْنَا الأرْضَ عُيُونًا فجعلت السماء ينزل منها من الماء شيء خارق للعادة، وتفجرت الأرض كلها، حتى التنور الذي لم تجر العادة بوجود الماء فيه، فضلا عن كونه منبعا للماء ؛ لأنه موضع النار .

﴿ فَالْتَقَى الْمَاءُ ﴾ أي: ماء السماء والأرض ﴿ عَلَى أَمْرٍ ﴾ من الله له بذلك ، ﴿ قَدْ قُدِرَ ﴾ أي: قد كتبه الله في الأزل وقضاه، عقوبة لهؤلاء الظالمين الطاغين .

﴿ وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ ﴾ أي: ونجينا عبدنا نوحا على السفينة ذات الألواح والدسر أي: المسامير التي قد سمرت بها ألواحها وشد بها أسرها .

﴿ تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا ﴾ أي: تجري بنوح ومن آمن معه، ومن حمله من أصناف المخلوقات برعاية من الله، وحفظ منه لها عن الغرق .. و هو نعم الحافظ الوكيل ، ﴿ جَزَاءً لِمَنْ كَانَ كُفِرَ ﴾ أي: فعلنا بنوح ما فعلنا من النجاة من الغرق العام، جزاء له حيث كذبه قومه وكفروا به فصبر على دعوتهم، واستمر على أمر الله، فلم يرده عنه راد، ولا صده عنه صاد، كما قال تعالى عنه في الآية الأخرى : ﴿ قِيلَ يَا نُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلامٍ مِنَّا وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ ﴾ الآية ...﴿ وَلَقَدْ تَرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِر ٍ﴾ أي: ولقد تركنا قصة نوح مع قومه آية يتذكر بها المتذكرون [9] .

و قال الشيخ بن عثيمين متحدثا عن صبر سيدنا نوح عليه السلام على قومه : لما طال الأمد ﴿ فدعا ربه أني مغلوب فانتصر ﴾ الله أكبر، كلمتان ﴿ أني مغلوب فانتصر ﴾ و لقد دعا أهلاً للإجابة - جل وعلا - فأجاب الله قال : ﴿ ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر ﴾ [10] فمن الذي استجاب دعاء نوح عليه السلام على قومه ؟!! إنه الله مجيب الدعاء ناصر الضعفاء .

و لقد أصيب أيوب عليه السلام بضر عظيم في بدنه وأهله وماله فنادى الله عز وجل بأني قد مسني الضّر و مسّني الشيطان بمشقة وألم مضر، وإنما نسب ذلك الضر إلى الشيطان أدبا مع الله تعالى ففرج الله كربته قال تعالى :
﴿ و اذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَاب ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَاب وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُم مَّعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَذِكْرَى لأُوْلِي الألباب ﴾[11] ، و قوله تعالى : ﴿ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ ﴾ أي دعاه قائلاً ﴿ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ أي ألم شديد، وذلك بعد مرض شديد دام مدة تزيد على كذا سنة وقال في ضراعة أخرى ذكرت في سورة الأنبياء ﴿ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ﴾ قال تعالى ﴿ فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ ﴾ وقوله ﴿ ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَ شَرَابٌ ﴾ أي لما أراد الله كشف الضر عنه قال له اركض برجلك أي اضرب برجلك الأرض ينبع منها ماءٌ فاشرب منه واغتسل تشف ففعل فشفي كأن لم يكن به ضر البتة. وقوله تعالى ﴿ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ ﴾ أي عوضه الله تعالى عما فقد من أهل وولد، وقوله ﴿ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا ﴾ أي كان ذلك التعويض لأيوب ﴿ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ ﴾ أي عبرة لأولي القلوب الحية الواعية يعلمون بها أن الله قد يبتلي أحب عباده إليه ليرفعه بذلك درجات عالية ما كان ليصل إليها دون ابتلاء في ذات الله والصبر عليه[12].

و كم استجاب الله عز وجل لدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و السنة مليئة بالأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على ذلك و عن أنس بن مالك أن أعرابيَّاً دخل يوم الجمعة و النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب فقال : يا رسول الله هلك المال ، و جاع العيال ، فادع لنا ، فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه ، فدعا ، فثار السحاب كأمثال الجبال ، فلم ينزل عن منبره حتى رأيت المطر يتحادر على لحيته. و في الجمعة الثانية قام ذلك الأعرابي أو غيره فقال : يا رسول الله تهدم البناء، وغرق المال؛ فادع الله لنا، فرفع يديه وقال: اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا، فما يشير إلى ناحية إلا انفرجت [13] ، و هذا الحديث واضح الدلالة على استجابة الله دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و من ثم فهو دليل على وجوده سبحانه إذ لو لم يكن الله موجودا لما أجاب الدعاء و هذا الحديث أيضا دليل على نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم[14] و لذلك يقول الحافظ ابن حجر: (( وفيه عَلَمٌ من أعلام النبوة في إجابة الله دعاء نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام عقِبه أو معَه، ابتداء في الاستسقاء، وانتهاء في الاستصحاء، وامتثال السحاب أمره بمجرد الإشارة ))[15] ، و إني أسأل العقلاء هل تحقق دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان صدفة أم هو من استجابة الله له ؟!! فإن قيل صدفة فالصدفة إن حدثت مرة لا تحدث مرة أخرى و حدوثها مرة بعد أخرى يدل على القصد لا الصدفية فما تكرر قر و تحقق الدعاء لعدة أشخاص في عدة بلدان و عدة أماكن و عدة أزمنة يدل على أنه أمر قصدي مدبر لا صدفة و استجابة دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرة الأولى بنزول المطر و استجابة دعائه في المرة الثانية بأن يكون المطر حول مكان الصحابة لا على مكان الصحابة ينفي القول بالصدفية .

و لقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه بكثرة المال و الولد فاستجاب الله له فعن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه قال: دَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ فَأَتَتْهُ بِتَمْرٍ وَسَمْنٍ، قَالَ : أَعِيدُوا سَمْنَكُمْ فِي سِقَائِهِ وَتَمْرَكُمْ فِي وِعَائِهِ فَإِنِّي صَائِمٌ، ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ مِنْ الْبَيْتِ فَصَلَّى غَيْرَ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ، فَدَعَا لِأُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي خُوَيْصَّةً، قَالَ : مَا هِيَ ، قَالَتْ : خَادِمُكَ أَنَسٌ، فَمَا تَرَكَ خَيْرَ آخِرَةٍ وَ لَا دُنْيَا إِلَّا دَعَا لِي بِهِ ، قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْهُ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا وَبَارِكْ لَهُ فِيهِ؛ فَإِنِّي لَمِنْ أَكْثَرِ الْأَنْصَارِ مَالًا ؛ وَحَدَّثَتْنِي ابْنَتِي أُمَيْنَةُ أَنَّهُ دُفِنَ لِصُلْبِي مَقْدَمَ حَجَّاجٍ الْبَصْرَةَ بِضْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَمِائَة [16] ، و إني أسأل العقلاء هل تحقق دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان صدفة أم هو من استجابة الله له ؟!! فإن قيل صدفة فالصدفة إن حدثت مرة لا تحدث مرة أخرى و حدوثها مرة بعد أخرى يدل على القصد لا الصدفية فما تكرر قر ، و تحقق الدعاء لعدة أشخاص في عدة بلدان و عدة أماكن و عدة أزمنة يدل على أنه أمر قصدي مدبر لا صدفة و قد استجاب الله شقي دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثرة المال و كثرة الولد مما ينفي القول بالصدفية .

و لقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم أبي هريرة بالهداية فأسلمت في الحال فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: كنت أدعو أمي إلى الإسلام وهي مشركة فدعوتها يوماً فأسمعتني في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أكره، فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي، قلت: يا رسول الله، إني كنت أدعو أمي إلى الإسلام فتأبى علي فدعوتها اليوم فأسمعتني فيك ما أكره، فادع الله أن يهدي أم أبي هريرة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم اهد أم أبي هريرة، فخرجت مستبشراً بدعوة نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما جئت فصرت إلى الباب فإذا هو مجاف، فسمعت أمي خشف قدمي، فقالت: مكانك يا أبا هريرة، وسمعت خضخضة الماء، قال: فاغتسلت ولبست درعها وعجلت عن خمارها ففتحت الباب، ثم قالت: يا أبا هريرة، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، قال: فرجعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتيته وأنا أبكي من شدة الفرح، قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أبشر قد استجاب الله دعوتك وهدى أم أبي هريرة، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، وقال خيراً [17] ،و قال النووي معلقا على هذا الحديث : (( (فصرت إلى الباب فإذا هو مجاف) أي مغلق قوله (خشف قدمي) أي صوتهما في الأرض وخضخضة الماء صوت تحريكه وفيه استجابة دعاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الفور بعين المسئول وهو من أعلام نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم واستحباب حمدالله عند حصول النعم ))[18] ، و إني أسأل العقلاء هل تحقق دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان صدفة أم هو من استجابة الله له ؟!! فإن قيل صدفة فالصدفة إن حدثت مرة لا تحدث مرة أخرى و حدوثها مرة بعد أخرى يدل على القصد لا الصدفية فما تكرر قر ، و تحقق الدعاء لعدة أشخاص في عدة بلدان و عدة أماكن و عدة أزمنة يدل على أنه أمر قصدي مدبر لا صدفة .

و لقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سراقة بن مالك واستجابة الله له في ذلك ثم دعا له فاستجاب الله أيضا له فعن البراء بن عازب أن أبا بكر أخبره كيف هاجر مع النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام و ماذا حصل معهما أثناء ذلك فقال أبو بكر : واتبعنا سراقة بن مالك، فقلت: أتينا يا رسول الله، فقال: « لا تحزن إن الله معنا » فدعا عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فارتطمت به فرسه إلى بطنها - أرى - في جلد من الأرض، - شك زهير - فقال: إني أراكما قد دعوتما علي، فادعوا لي، فالله لكما أن أرد عنكما الطلب ، فدعا له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنجا، فجعل لا يلقى أحدا إلا قال: قد كفيتكم ما هنا، فلا يلقى أحدا إلا رده، قال: ووفى لنا [19] و إني أسأل العقلاء من الذي استجاب لدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الفور ، و هل يعقل أن يكون تحقق دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدفة في المرة الأولى و الثانية ؟!!


عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : « استقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم البيت فدعا على ستة نفر من قريش فيهم أبو جهل، وأمية بن خلف وعتبة بن ربيعة وشيبة بن ربيعة وعقبة بن أبي معيط، فأقسم بالله لقد رأيتهم صرعى على بدر، قد غيرتهم الشمس ، و كان يوما حارا »[20] و إني أسأل العقلاء من الذي استجاب لدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و أمات الستة نفر ؟!! إنه الله مجيب الدعاء ،و لا تقل لي الصدفة فلا يعقل أن يصادف الدعاء على ستة نفر بالموت موت هؤلاء الستة نفر بعد الدعاء .

و لقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الرجل الذي أكل بشماله و امتنع كبرا عن إجابة أمر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالأكل باليمين فعن إياس بن سلمة بن الأكوع، أن أباه ، حدثه أن رجلا أكل عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشماله ، فقال : « كل بيمينك » ، قال : لا أستطيع ، قال : « لا استطعت » ، ما منعه إلا الكبر ، قال : فما رفعها إلى فيه [21] .

و هناك الكثير من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عرف أنهم ممن كانوا مستجابي الدعاء سعد ابن أبي وقاص فقد دعا له النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قائلا : « اللهم استجب لسعد إذا دعاك »[22] ، و عين سعد أميرًا على الكوفة، أثناء خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، و في يوم من الأيام اتجه بعض رجال عمر بن الخطاب إلى الكوفة ليحققوا في شكوى أهلها أن سعدًا يطيل الصلاة ، فما مروا بمسجد إلا وأحسنوا فيه القول، إلا رجلا واحدًا قال غير ذلك، فكان مما افتراه على سعد: أنه لا يعدل في القضية، ولا يقسم بالسوية، ولا يسير بالسرية - يخرج بالجيش - فدعا سعد عليه قائلاً: اللهم إن كان كاذبًا، فأعم بصره، وأطل عمره، وعرضه للفتن، فكان ذلك الرجل يمشي في الطريق، ويغمز الجواري، وقد سقط حاجباه من عينيه لما سئل عن ذلك قال : شيخ مفتون ، أصابته دعوة سعد و نص الحديث عن جابر بن سمرة، قال: شكا أهل الكوفة سعدا إلى عمر رضي الله عنه، فعزله، واستعمل عليهم عمارا، فشكوا حتى ذكروا أنه لا يحسن يصلي، فأرسل إليه، فقال: يا أبا إسحاق إن هؤلاء يزعمون أنك لا تحسن تصلي، قال أبو إسحاق: أما أنا والله «فإني كنت أصلي بهم صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أخرم عنها، أصلي صلاة العشاء، فأركد في الأوليين وأخف في الأخريين» ، قال: ذاك الظن بك يا أبا إسحاق، فأرسل معه رجلا أو رجالا إلى الكوفة، فسأل عنه أهل الكوفة ولم يدع مسجدا إلا سأل عنه، ويثنون معروفا، حتى دخل مسجدا لبني عبس، فقام رجل منهم يقال له أسامة بن قتادة يكنى أبا سعدة قال: أما إذ نشدتنا فإن سعدا كان لا يسير بالسرية، ولا يقسم بالسوية، ولا يعدل في القضية، قال سعد: أما والله لأدعون بثلاث: اللهم إن كان عبدك هذا كاذبا، قام رياء وسمعة، فأطل عمره، وأطل فقره، وعرضه بالفتن، وكان بعد إذا سئل يقول: شيخ كبير مفتون، أصابتني دعوة سعد، قال عبد الملك: فأنا رأيته بعد، قد سقط حاجباه على عينيه من الكبر، وإنه ليتعرض للجواري في الطرق يغمزهن[23] و إني أسأل العقلاء من الذي استجاب لدعاء سعد ؟! و هل تحقق عين ما دعا به كان مصادفة ؟!!!.

و سعيد بن زيد كان مستجاب الدعوة، فقد روي أن أروى بنت أويس ادعت كذبًا أنه أخذ منها أرضًا فقال سعيد : اللهم إن كانت كاذبة فلا تمتها حتى تعمي بصرها ، و تجعل قبرها في بئر، ثم ترك لها الأرض التي زعمت أنها ملكها و بعد زمن قليل ، عميت أروى فكانت تقودها جارية لها ، و في ليلة قامت و لم توقظ الجارية ، و أخذت تمشي في الدار فوقعت في بئر كانت في دارها ، فماتت فأصبحت هذه البئر قبرها [24] ، و إني أسأل العقلاء من الذي استجاب دعاء سعيد بن زيد ؟!! . 

و إليك قصص من المعاصرين فيها استجابة الله لبعض الناس : رجل من المعاصرين أعمى دميم فقير ترفضه النساء، فدعا الله الكريم، فزوَّجه تعالى بأجملهن وأطيبهن ، و القصة هي ما يلي :

يقول الشيخ: من القصص التي مرت عليّ: رجل مِن قرابتي كان من حفظه القرآن، وكان صالح من الصالحين، وكنت أعهده، وكنا نحبه ونحن صغار.. الرجل وَصُول لرَحِمِهِ، والرجل مستقيم على طاعةِ اللهِ، كفيف البَصَر..

أذكر في يوم من الأيام قال لي: يا ولدي - وعمْرِي في ذاك اليوم ستة عشر سنة أو سبع عشر سنة - .. لماذا لا تتزوج؟! ، فقلت : حتى ييسر الله يا خالي العزيز.. المسألة كذا - أعني الأمور المادية - .

فقال: يا ولدي أصدق مع الله واقرع بابَ اللهِ وأبشر بالفرَج.

و أراد أن يقص عليَّ قصة أصغيت لها سمعي وأحضرت لها قلبي، قال لي: اجلس يا ولدي أحدثك بما جرى عليّ.

ثم قال: لقد عشت فقيراً ووالدي فقيراً وأمي فقيرة ونحن فقراء غاية الفقر، وكنتُ منذ أن ولدت أعمى دميماً (أي سيء الخِلْقة) قصيراً فقيراً.. وكل الصفات التي تحبها النساء ليس مني فيها شيء! ..

يقول: فكنتُ مشتاقاً للزواج غاية الشوق، ولكن إلى الله المشتكى حيث إنني بتلك الحال التي تحول بيني وبين الزواج! ؛ فجئتُ إلى وَالدِي ثم قلت: يا والدي إنني أريد الزواج، فَضَحِك الوالد وهو يريد مني بضحكه أن أيأس حتى لا تتعلق نفسي بالزواج! ، ثم قال: (هل أنت مجنون؟! ، مَنِ الذي سيزوجك؟! ، أولاً: أنتَ أعمى، وثانياً: نحن فقراء، فهوّن على نفسك، فما إلى ذلك من سبيل إلاّ بحال تبدو واللهُ أعلم ما تكون) ! .

ثم قال لي الخال - رحمه الله -: والحقيقة أن والدي ضربني بكلمات، وإلى الله المشتكي! ، وكان عمري قرابةً أربع وعشرين أو خمس وعشرين، فذهبتُ إلى والدتي أشكو لها الحالَ لعلها أن تنقل ذلك إلى والدي مرة أخرى وكدت أن أبكي عند والدتي فإذا بها مثل الأب حيث قالت: (يا ولدي.. أين أنت والزواج؟! ، هل أنت فاقد عقلك؟! ، أين لنا بالدراهم لتكون لك زوجة؟! ، وكما ترى حالتنا المعيشة الضعيفة! ، وماذا نعمل و أهل الديون يطالبوننا صباحًا مساءً؟!) .

فأعاد على أبيه ثانية وعلى أمه ثانية بعد أيام وإذا به على نفس قوله الأول لم يتغير عنه .

ولكن في ليلةٍ من الليالي قلت لنفسي: عجباً لي! ، أين أنا من ربي أرحم الراحمين؟! ، انكسر أمام أمي وأبي وهم عَجَزة لا يستطيعون شيئاً ولا أقرع باب حبيبي وإلهي القادر المقتدر! .

يقول الخال - رحمه الله -: فصليتُ في آخر الليل - كعادته -، فرفعت يديَّ إلى الله عز وجل، فقلت من جملة دعائي: " إلهي يقولون: (إنني فقير) ، وأنت الذي أفقرتني! ؛ ويقولون: (إنني أعمى) ، وأنت الذي أخذت بصري! ؛ ويقولون: (أنني دميم) ، وأنت الذي خلقتني! ؛ إلهي وسيدي ومولاي.. لا إله إلا أنت، تعلم ما في نفسي من وازع إلى الزواج وليس لي حيلةٌ ولا سبيل.. اعتذرني أبي لعجزه وأمي لعجزها، اللهم إنهم عاجزون، وأنا أعذرهم لعجزهم، وأنت الكريم الذي لا تعجز.. إلهي نظرةً من نظراتك يا أكرم من دُعي.. يا أرحم الرحمين.. قيَّض لي زواجاً مباركاً صالحاً طيباً عاجلاً تريح به قلبي وتجمع به شملي "..

يقول: كنت أدعو الله تعالى وعينايَ تبكيان، وقلبي منكسر بين يدي الله - عز وجل -، وقد كنت مبكراً بالقيام و بعد الصلاة و الدعاء نعَسْت، فلمَّا نعَسْت رأيتُ في المنام - تأمل: في لحظته! -، يقول: رأيتُ في النوم أنني في مكانٍ حارٍّ كأنها لَهَبُ نارٍ ، و بعد قليل ، فإذا بخيمةٍ نزلت عليّ من السماء! ، خيمة لا نظير لها في جمالها وحسنها، حتى نزَلَت فوقي، وغطتني وحدَثَ معها من البرودة شيءٌ لا أستطيع أن أصفه من شدة ما فيه من الأنس، حتى استيقظت من شدة البَردِ بعد الحرِّ الشديد، فاستيقظتُ و أنا مسرورٌ بهذه الرؤيا .

و من صباحه ذهَبَ إلى عالم من العلماء - معبِّرٍ للرؤيا -، فقال له: يا شيخ.. لقد رأيتُ في النوم البارحة كذا و كذا ، فقال لي الشيخ : يا ولدي هل أنت متزوج أم لا؟! .

فقلت له: لا، لم أتزوج! ، فقال: لماذا لم تتزوج؟! ، فقلتُ: كما ترى يا شيخ.. فهذا واقعي: رجل عاجز أعمى وفقير! .. والأمور كذا وكذا! .

فقال لي الشيخ: يا ولدي.. هل أنتَ البارحة طرقتَ بابَ ربِّك؟! ، فقلت: نعم.. لقد طرقتُ بابَ ربي وجزمت وعزمت على استجابته دعائي! .

فقال الشيخ: إذَن إذهب يا ولدي وانظر أطيبَ بنتٍ في خاطرك واخطبها، فإن الباب مفتوح لك، خذ أطيب ما في نفسك، ولا تذهب تتدانى وتقول: أنا أعمى سأبحث عن عمياء مثلي.. و إلا كذا و إلا كذا! ، بل أنظر أطيب بنت فإن الباب مفتوح لك! .

يقول الخال - رحمه الله -: ففكرتُ في نفسي، ولاَ و اللهِ ما في نفسي مثل فلانة، وهي معروفة عندهم بالجمال وطيب الأصل والأهل، فجئتُ إلى والدي فقلت: لعلك تذهب يا والدي إليهم فتخطب لي منهم هذه البنت ، يقول: ففعل والدي معي أشد من الأولى حيث رفض ذلك رفضاً قاطعاً نظراً لظروفي الخَلْقِية و المادية السيئة لاسيما وأن مَن أريد أن أخطُبَها هي من أجملِ بناتِ البلد إن لم تكن هي الأجمل و الأفضل! ، فذهبت بنفسي ، ودخلتُ على أهل البنت وسلمتُ عليهم ، فقلت لوالدها: جئت إليكم أخطبُ فلانة! ، فقال: تخطبُ فلانة؟! ، فقلت: نعم ، فقال: أهلاً واللهِ وسهلاً فيك يا ابنَ فُلاَنٍ ، ومرحباً فيك مِنْ حاملٍ للقرآن.. واللهِ يا ولدي لا نجِد أطيبَ منك ، لكن أرجو أن تقتنع البنت .

ثم ذهَبَ للبنت ليأخذ رأيها ، فقال لها : يا بنتي فلانة.. هذا فلانٌ، صحيحٌ أنه أعمى لكنه مفتِّحٌ مُبصرٌ بالقرآن.. معه كتاب الله - عز وجل - في صدره، فإنْ رأيتِ زواجَه منكِ فتوكلي على الله فقالت البنت : ليس بعدك و بعد رأيك فيه شيء يا والدي ، توكلنا على الله! ..

و خلال أسبوع فقط ويتزوجها بتوفيق الله وتيسيره و الحمد لله رب العالمين[25] .

و هناك قصة مشهورة و هي : أن شخصاً كان في البادية طارده جمل، قال: فمشيت في الصحراء والجمل ورائي يطردني -والجمل إذا طاردك فلا يعصمك إلا رب السموات والأرض، إلا أن يكون هناك جبل ترتقي فيه، أو مكان -قال: فأخذ الجمل ورائي، حتى كاد نفسي ينقطع، فإذا هو ورائي ما يغادرني أبداً، قال: فقلت على لساني: يا من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه! قال: فعرض لي في الأرض شق فنزلت فيه، قال: يكفي الإنسان وزاد شيئاً، قال: فلما دخلت فيه جاء الجمل فجلس على ركبته حتى يلاحقه، قال: فيدخل رأسه فكنت أقول: يا من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه! قال: وإذا بشيء يضايقني بجانبي، وأنا في هذا الثقب وهذا الشق، قال: فالتفت إليه فإذا هو ثعبان أسود، قال: فإن بقيت فالثعبان معي، وإن خرجت فالجمل فوقي، هذا نتيجة يا من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه! سبحان الله! بل الله عز وجل أكرم وأجلَّ سُبحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى، قال: فبقيت أقول: يا من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه! قال: فخرج هذا الثعبان، كان يتكي على كتفه وهو يخرج، لكن هنا موت وهنا موت، قال: فخرج ثم أخذ بأنف الجمل ، قال: فرأيته يتعاصر هو و الجمل ، فخرجت أنا بحفظ الله و رعايته ، و بعد فترة و إذا بالثعبان ميت و الجمل ميت .

و بعد عرض هذه القصص من الماضي و الحاضر ثبت بما لا يدع مجال للشك أن هناك ربا سميعا للدعاء و مجيبا للدعاء و الله لا يجرب و لا يمتحن فلا تقل أجرب الله في كذا فهذا سوء أدب مع الله فهل يمكن أن تقول أجرب رئيس الدولة في كذا أو أجرب وزير الدولة في كذا ؟!!! و لله المثل الأعلى 




[1] - البقرة الآية 186
[2] - التفسير الميسر 
[3] - الإسراء الآية 67
[4] - التفسير الميسر 
[5] - النمل الآية 62
[6] - التفسير الميسر 
[7] - إبراهيم الآية 39
[8] - التفسير الميسر 
[9] - تفسير السعدي ص 825
[10] - تفسير بن عثيمين لسورة الحجرات – الحديد ص 269
[11] - سورة ص الآيات 41 - 43
[12] - أيسر التفاسير لأبي بكر الجزائري 4/453
[13] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 933 باب الاستسقاء في الخطبة يوم الجمعة ، و ورواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 897 باب الدعاء في الاستسقاء 
[14] - تكرار إجابة دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واستمراره دليل على صدقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالله عزوجل لا يؤيد كاذباً ولا دعياً يدعي عليه الكذب ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (( وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَنْ عَوَّدَهُ اللَّهُ إِجَابَةَ دُعَائِهِ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا مَعَ صَلَاحِهِ وَدِينِهِ، وَمَنِ ادَّعَى النُّبُوَّةَ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا مِنْ أَبَرِّ النَّاسِ إِنْ كَانَ صَادِقًا أَوْ مِنْ أَفْجَرِهِمْ إِنْ كَانَ كَاذِبًا، وَإِذَا عَوَّدَهُ اللَّهُ إِجَابَةَ دُعَائِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاجِرًا بَلْ بَرًّا، وَإِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَ دَعْوَى النُّبُوَّةِ إِلَّا بَرًّا تَعَيَّنَ أَنْ يَكُونَ نَبِيًّا صَادِقًا، فَإِنَّ هَذَا يَمْتَنِعُ أَنْ يَتَعَمَّدَ الْكَذِبَ، وَيَمْتَنِعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ ضَالًّا يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ، وَأَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِيهِ مَلَكٌ، وَيَكُونُ ضَالًّا فِي ذَلِكَ، وَالَّذِي يَأْتِيهِ الشَّيْطَانُ فَإِنَّ هَذَا حَالُ مَنْ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ بِحَالِ نَفْسِهِ، وَحَالِ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ، وَمِثْلُ هَذَا لَا يَكُونُ أَضَلَّ مِنْهُ، وَلَا أَجْهَلَ مِنْهُ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى جَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالشَّيَاطِينِ  ، وَبَيْنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الصَّادِقِينَ، وَبَيْنَ الْمُتَشَبِّهِي  نَ بِهِمْ مِنَ الْكَذَّابِينَ مِنَ الْفَرْقِ مَا لَا يُحْصِيهِ غَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْفُرُوقِ، بَلْ جَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْأَبْرَارِ وَالْفُجَّارِ مِنَ الْفُرُوقِ أَعْظَمَ مِمَّا بَيْنَ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ، وَلِأَنَّ مَا يَأْتِي بِهِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ مِنَ الْأَخْبَارِ وَالْأَوَامِرِ مُخَالِفٌ مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ لِمَا يَأْتِي بِهِ الشَّيْطَانُ، وَمَنِ اسْتَقْرَأَ أَحْوَالَ الرُّسُلِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِمْ  ، وَحَالَ الْكُهَّانِ وَالسَّحَرَةِ تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ مَا يُحَقِّقُ ذَلِكَ )) الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 6/ 297 .
[15] - فتح الباري لابن حجر 2/507
[16] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه 
[17] - رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 2491 باب من فضائل أبي هريرة الدوسي رضي الله عنه
[18] - شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم 16/92
[19] - باب علامات النبوة في الإسلام
[20] - رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 1794 باب ما لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أذى المشركين و المنافقين
[21] - رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 2021 باب آداب الطعام والشراب وأحكامهما
[22] - رواه الترمذي في سننه رقم 3751
[23] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 755 باب وجوب القراءة للإمام والمأموم في الصلوات كلها في الحضر والسفر، وما يجهر فيها و ما يخافت
[24]- القصة موجودة في المسند للشاشي حديث رقم 223 مِمَّا رَوَى عَنْهُ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ مِنْهُمْ عَمْرُو بْنُ حُرَيْثٍ ، و مساوئ الأخلاق و مذمومها للخرائطي حديث رقم 628 بَابُ مَا جَاءَ فِيمَا يَسْتَرِقُ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ظُلْمًا مِنَ الْوِزْرِ ، و الشريعة للآجري حديث رقم 1783
[25]- ذكرها الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن صالح العقل - أحد مشاهير مشايخ القصيم - في محاضرة له بعنوان " قصص وعبر "

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

من أدلة وجود الله : إجابة الدعاء ( 6 ) ج2



أسئلة تحتاج إلى أجوبة


إني أسأل أي عاقل من الذي تدعوه إذا ما حدث لك ضيق أو حلت بك مصيبة و يكشف عنك كربتك إن شاء ؟ هل تصدق أن المكروب يدعو شيئا غير موجود ،و أن كاشف كربة المكروبين غير موجود ، و لو كان غير موجود فكيف يحصل ما دعي له في كثير من الأحيان إن قلت صدفة فالصدفة إن حدثت مرة لا تحدث مرة أخرى ، و إن حدثت مرتين لا تحدث الثالثة و حدوثها الشيء مرة بعد أخرى و مرة بعد مرة يدل على القصد لا الصدفية فما تكرر قر ، و تحقق الدعاء لعدة أشخاص في عدة بلدان و عدة أماكن و عدة أزمنة يدل على أنه أمر قصدي مدبر لا صدفة و كيف يستقيم القول بالصدفية في الدعاء بعدة أمور متباينة و تتحقق بعينها كلها و ليست من شخص أو شخصين أو ثلاثة بل مئات الأشخاص ، و ليست في مكان واحد بل مئات الأماكن ، و ليست في بلد واحدة بل مئات البلاد . 


و إني أسأل أي عاقل من الذي يستجيب لك إن دعوت بحصول مصلحة معينة أو أمل معين أو رجوع بعيد أو شفاء مريض أو نجاة هالك ؟!!! إن قلت لا أحد فقد خالفت الحس و المشاهد فحصول عين المدعو له رغم تعدده و كثرته لمئات الأشخاص في مئات الأماكن و البلدان لدليل صارخ على وجود كائن مجيب للدعاء و إن قلت الدعاء مجرد كلامُ يشتد إيمان الإنسان بأن له تأثير فيتوهم تأثيراً ليس له وجود على أرض الواقع فقد خالفت الواقع فكم سمعنا أن فلان دعى الله فاستجاب الله له و كم مر بالناس قحط و يئسوا فيه من سقوط المطر فدعو الله طلبا للسقيا فاستجاب الله لهم و بعضهم لا يرجع من مكان صلاة الاستسقاء إلا تحت وقع المطر ، و كم وقع الناس في كرب فدعو الله فاستجاب الله لهم و كم مرض شخص و يئس من الشفاء فدعى الله فاستجاب الله له ، و كم من مظلوما دعى الله فأعطاه حقه و اقتص من ظالمه ، و إن قلت إجابة دعاء الإنسان لا تجزم بأن المجيب الله فقد تكون الصدفة أو الطبيعة أو بوذا غير ذلك فالجواب أن كل ما سوى الله لا يصح أن يقال أنه يجيب الدعاء فالصدفة لا تسمع و لا ترى و ليست عندها إرادة حتى تجيب الدعاء و كذلك الطبيعة و بوذا كان غير موجود ثم وجد و مجيب الدعاء لابد أن يكون دائم الحياة ليس له بداية و ليس له نهاية وبوذا كانت له بداية و كانت له نهاية فقبله من الذي كان يستجيب و بعده من الذي كان يستجيب الدعاء و بوذا لم يكتب في التاريخ أنه كان يسمع كل من كان في بلدته فضلا عن غيرها فكيف يقال أن بوذا مجيب لدعاء الداعيين ؟!!! و إن قلت دعاء الإنسان مجرد حافز يشجع الشخص على تحقيق ما يدعو له فيظن أن المجيب الله فالجواب هناك أمور لا يمكن أن يقال أنها بسبب حافز شخصي كطلب السقيا و طلب شفاء من يئس الطب من علاجه و طلب النجاة من الغرق لمن لا يستطيع السباحة و طلب الالتقاء بحبيب في مكان لا يظن أنه يوجد به و طلب الانتقام من ظالم لا يستطيع المظلوم عليه فيسلط الله على الظالم من لا علم بالمظلوم به .


و إني أسأل أي عاقل من الذي يستجيب لك إن دعوت على نفسك بالهلاك إن كنت ظالما فوقع عين ما دعوت به على نفسك و كم سمعنا أن فلان قال ربي أعمني لو كنت ظالما فعمي و كم سمعنا من قال ربي أمتني لو كنت ظالما فمات و كم سمعنا من قال ربي شل يدي لو كنت فعلت كذا فشلت يده ،وكم سمعنا أن أُما دعت على ولدها فتحقق عين ما دعت به ، و لا يمكن أن تكون كل هذه الوقائع تحدث مصادفة و صدق قول نبيا صلى الله عليه وسلم : « لا تدعوا على أنفسكم ، و لا تدعوا على أولادكم ، و لا تدعوا على أموالكم ، لا توافقوا من الله : ساعة يسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب لكم »[1] .


وورد في الحديث عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاد رجلاً من المسلمين قد خفت - أي ضعف ـ فصار مثل الفرخ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( هل كنت تدعو بشيء أو تسأله إياه ) قال نعم كنت أقول اللهم ما كنت معاقبي به في الآخرة فعجله لي في الدنيا. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « سبحان الله لا تطيقه - أو لا تستطيعه - أفلا قلت اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار قال فدعا الله له فشفاه »[2] . 


وقد صح في الحديث قصة جريج العابد و أن أمه دعت عليه فقالت: " اللهم لا تمته حتى يرى وجوه المومسات " فتحققت هذه الدعوة قعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « كان رجل في بني إسرائيل يقال له جريج يصلي، فجاءته أمه، فدعته، فأبى أن يجيبها، فقال: أجيبها أو أصلي، ثم أتته فقالت: اللهم لا تمته حتى تريه وجوه المومسات، وكان جريج في صومعته، فقالت امرأة: لأفتنن جريجا، فتعرضت له، فكلمته فأبى، فأتت راعيا ، فأمكنته من نفسها ، فولدت غلاما فقالت : هو من جريج ، فأتوه ، و كسروا صومعته ، فأنزلوه و سبوه ، فتوضأ وصلى ثم أتى الغلام ، فقال : من أبوك يا غلام ؟ قال: الراعي، قالوا: نبني صومعتك من ذهب ، قال : لا ، إلا من طين »[3] قال بن حجر : (( وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ أَيْضًا عِظَمُ بِرِّ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَإِجَابَةُ دُعَائِهِمَا وَلَوْ كَانَ الْوَلَدُ مَعْذُورًا لَكِنْ يَخْتَلِفُ الْحَالُ فِي ذَلِكَ بِحَسَبِ الْمَقَاصِدِ وَفِيهِ الرِّفْقُ بِالتَّابِعِ إِذَا جَرَى مِنْهُ مَا يَقْتَضِي التَّأْدِيبَ لِأَنَّ أُمَّ جُرَيْجٍ مَعَ غَضَبِهَا مِنْهُ لَمْ تَدْعُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا بِمَا دَعَتْ بِهِ خَاصَّةً وَلَوْلَا طَلَبُهَا الرِّفْقَ بِهِ لَدَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ بِوُقُوعِ الْفَاحِشَةِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ وَفِيهِ أَنَّ صَاحِبَ الصِّدْقِ مَعَ اللَّهِ لَا تَضُرُّهُ الْفِتَنُ وَفِيهِ قُوَّةُ يَقِينِ جُرَيْجٍ الْمَذْكُورِ وَصِحَّةُ رَجَائِهِ لِأَنَّهُ اسْتَنْطَقَ الْمَوْلُودَ مَعَ كَوْنِ الْعَادَةِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْطِقُ وَلَوْلَا صِحَّةُ رَجَائِهِ بِنُطْقِهِ مَا اسْتَنْطَقَهُ وَفِيهِ أَنَّ الْأَمْرَيْنِ إِذَا تَعَارَضَا بُدِئَ بِأَهَمِّهِمَا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلُ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ عِنْدَ ابْتِلَائِهِمْ مَخَارِجَ وَإِنَّمَا يَتَأَخَّرُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ بَعْضِهِمْ فِي بَعْضِ الْأَوْقَاتِ تَهْذِيبًا وَزِيَادَةً لَهُمْ فِي الثَّوَابِ وَفِيهِ إِثْبَاتُ كَرَامَاتِ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ وَوُقُوعُ الْكَرَامَةِ لَهُمْ بِاخْتِيَارِهِم  ْ وَطَلَبِهِمْ ))[4] .










شبهات و ردود



رغم أن إجابة دعاء الداعيين دليل واضح على وجود الله إلا أن الملاحدة يشككون في وضوحه و يقولون لا دليل على وجود الله حتى بوقوع عين المدعو به مدعين أنه كما قد يحصل الشفاء بدعاء بوذا كذلك يحدث الشفاء بدعاء الله فيكون دعاء الله كدعاء بوذا ، و يقولون هب أنه قد حصل عين المدعو به فما الدليل على أن حصول عين المدعو به كان بسبب الله ،ويقولون لا دليل على أن وقوع عين المدعو به كان لسبب فلا سبيل إلى نُعَمِّم وجوب وجود سبب لكل تأثير , فنحن لا نستدل على هذا إلا بالإستقراء , أي ملاحظة بعض الأمثلة و تعميمها , و يبقى إحتمال وجود ما يشذ عن ما لاحظناه قائما .



و الجواب على هذه الشبهات أن وجود الله لا شك فيه فهو أمر فطري بديهي و لكن هؤلاء الملاحدة قد تغيرت فطرتهم و انحرفت عن الحق بفعل مؤثرات خارجية ، وهذا الانحراف كان هو السبب في وجود الوثنيات و الشرك في الأمم السابقة ، وهو أيضا سبب الشرك و الضلال و الإلحاد في زمننا الحاضر ،و قد تختلج شبهة في الذهن تسبب مشكلة للإنسان، فيظن أنَّ هذا الضروري الواضح ليس بضروريٍ ، مثلاً استحالة اجتماع النقيضين من البديهيات الأوليَّة، بل هي أساس جميع البديهيّات ، و لكن ربَّ شبهة تشكك في هذا البديهي، فيتصوَّر البعض أنّه من الممكن اجتماع النقيضين كما لو توهَّم أنَّ بين النور والظلمة حالةً ليست من الظلمة و ليست من النور! و البديهي بديهيٌ على أي حال .


و لا يصح اعتراضهم على أن إجابة الداعيين دليل على وجود الله فاعتراضهم لا يخلو من اعتراض خال من معارض معتبر فقولهم : ( لا دليل على وجود الله بوقوع عين المدعو به فكما قد يحصل الشفاء بدعاء بوذا كذلك يحدث الشفاء بدعاء الله فيكون دعاء الله كدعاء بوذا ) قول لايصح فشتان بين دعاء الله و دعاء بوذا فالأدلة قد قامت على ألوهية و ربوبية الله أما بوذا فلا يصح أن يكون إلها أو ربا فهو بشر و الخالق خلاف المخلوق ،و بوذا قد وجد بعد خلق الكون فكيف يكون خالقا ؟!! و بوذا كان ينام ويأكل و يتبول و الإله لاينبغي له أن ينام و بوذا كان في الأرض و الإله فوق خلقه ،و بوذا كان له مثيل فهناك ملايين البشر مثله و بوذا لم يرسل رسلا للناس ليعرفهم به و كل هذا ينافي أن يكون بوذا إلها و ربا فكيف يطلب من بوذا الشفا ؟!! و من الذي كان يستجيب دعاء الناس قبل بوذا و بعد وفاة بوذا ؟!!! و كيف يهب من يمرض ( بوذا ) الشفاء لمريض ؟!! و لم نسمع أن بوذا كان يسمع صوت من ليس في المكان الذي هو فيه في نفس المنطقة فضلا عن سماعه صوت من في بلد أخرى فكيف يقال بعد ذلك أن دعاء الله كدعاء بوذا ؟!!!


و الله ليس فقط يستجيب دعاء المرضى بل يستجيب دعاء المظلومين و دعاء المضطرين و دعاء السائلين و هذا أمر مشاهد و محسوس أما استجابة بوذا للدعاء فهي استجابة موهومة لايشهد الحس عليها فلم نسمع و لم نشاهد أن فلانا دعا بوذا أن ينتقم من فلان فانتقم بوذا منه ،و لم نسمع أن الناس دعوا بوذا أن ينزل عليهم المطر فنزل المطر , و لم نسمع أن شخصا كان مكروبا فدعا بوذا ففرج بوذا كربته ، و لم نسمع و لم نر أن شخصا دعا بوذا قائلا لو فعلت كذا احرقني فحرق بخلاف استجابة الله للدعاء فهي متكررة سمعناها عن كثير من الأشخاص في كثير من الأماكن في كثير من البلدان في كل الأزمان و ما تقرر قر فكيف يقال بعد ذلك أن دعاء الله كدعاء بوذا ؟!!!
.

و لا مقارنة بين عدد من يحصل لهم الشفاء بدعاء الله و عدد من يصادفهم الشفاء إذا دعوا بوذا فكيف يقال بعد ذلك أن دعاء الله كدعاء بوذا ؟!!!



و قول الملاحدة هب أنه قد حصل عين المدعو به فما الدليل على أن حصول عين المدعو به كان بسبب الله و الجواب أن لا أحد غير الله له القدرة على استجابة دعاء الداعيين مع اختلاف أماكنهم و تعدد مطالبهم ، و حصول عين المدعو به لكثير من الأشخاص في كثير من الأماكن في كثير من البلدان عبر التاريخ لدليل على وجود خالق مجيب للدعاء تجتمع فيه صفات الإله الحق و كل ما سوى الله لا يمكن أن يكون مجيبا للدعاء فمن الذي يستطيع أن يسمع دعاء جميع البشر - رغم اختلاف أماكنهم و اختلاف دعائهم – غير الله ؟!! و من الذي لا تأخذه سنة و لا نوم غير الله ؟!! و من الذي له ما في السماوات و الأرض غير الله ؟!! و من الذي يحيي و يميت غير الله ؟!!! و من الذي يشفي المرضى غير الله ؟!! و من الذي يقوم بنفسه و لا يحتاج لأحد غير الله ؟!!! و الله وحده هو الذي أرسل الرسل لتعريف الخلق به و لتعريف الخلق كيفية عبادته و ما يحب أن يفعلوه و ما يكره أن يفعلوه و قد أيد الله رسله بالمعجزات كأمارة على صدقهم فهل وجد إله غير الله فعل مثلما فعل الله ؟!! 


و قول الملاحدة : ( و لا دليل على أن وقوع عين المدعو به كان لسبب فلا سبيل إلى نُعَمِّم وجوب وجود سبب لكل تأثير , فنحن لا نستدل على هذا إلا بالإستقراء , أي ملاحظة بعض الأمثلة و تعميمها , و يبقى إحتمال وجود ما يشذ عن ما لاحظناه قائما ) قول لا يصح فهو قول يصادم العقل و يخالف الفطرة فعقلا و بداهة أن لكل أثر مؤثر و لكل مسبب سبب و قانون السببية قانون عقلي بديهي واقعي ضروري يزاوله الناس في حياتهم أي هذا القانون يطبقه الناس في دنيا الواقع فالناس عندهم الأكل سبب للشبع و شرب الماء سب للإرتواء و النكاح و الجماع سبب لإنجاب الولد ،و إذا وقع أي شيء يحاولون أن يعرفوا سببه .


و لا يمكن رد قانون السببية على جزئية من جزئياته وفرع من فروعه و فرد من أفراده بدعوى أننا لم نلاحظ كل الأمثلة على السببية فمعرفة أن لكل معلول علة لا تحتاج استقراء كل الأمثلة بل هي أمر بديهي عقلي يفرض نفسه على الذهن بحيث لا يحتاج إلى برهان لإثباته ، و يجمع العقلاء على صحته و اعتماده كأصول ضرورية لازمة ، و يعتبر برهانا يبنى عليه باقي الأفكار ، و لو أن طفلا رمي بقطعة خشب فإنه يلتفت لينظر من الذي رماها عليه و من الذي فعل ذلك ،و لو لم يحدث له مثل هذا الأمر قبل ذلك .


و لا يجوز القدح في البديهيات بالنظريات ، لأن البديهيات أصل للنظريات ، فلو جاز القدح بالنظريات في البديهيات ، و النظريات لا تصح إلا بصحة البديهيات ، كان ذلك قدحاً في أصل النظريات ، فلزم من القدح في البديهيات بالنظريات فساد النظريات ، و إذا فسدت لم يصح القدح بها ، و القدح في البديهيات بالنظريات يستلزم فساد النظريات و فساد العلوم .


و إجابة دعاء كثير من الأشخاص في كثير من الأماكن في كثير من البلدان في كل الأزمان دليل بديهي على وجود مجيب لهذه الدعوات , و لا ينكر هذا إلا عديم العقل، و لو رأي شخص كتابة فقال لابد لها من كاتب و لابد لها من سبب فاعترض عليه آخر قائلا : ( أثبت لي أن هذه الكتابة تحتاج لكاتب ، و هل اختبرت كل الكتابات لتعرف هل تحتاج إلى كاتب أم لا ) لعده الناس مجنونا ، و لو رأى شخص نارا فقال أنها حارة لا تقترب منها حتى لا تحرقك فرددت عليه قائلا : أثبت لي أن النار حارة و من يقترب منها تحرقه ، و هل استقرأت كل النار التي في العالم حتى تقول لي أنها حارة و تحرق ؟!!! لاعتبرك الناس من المجانين .


هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات و إلى دليل آخر إن شاء الله




[1] - رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 3009 باب حديث جابر الطويل و قصة أبي اليسر
[2]- رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 2688 باب كراهة الدعاء بتعجيل العقوبة في الدنيا
[3] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 2482 باب: إذا هدم حائطا فليبن مثله , و رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث رقم 2550 باب تقديم بر الوالدين على التطوع بالصلاة وغيرها
[4] - فتح الباري لابن حجر 6/483

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

لتحميل الدعاء ووجود الخالق من هنا

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

نقض شبهات عقيمة لملحد حول دليل الدعاء




إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .


و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين .



أما بعد :



فقد قرأت كلاما عقيما لأحد الملاحدة هداهم الله يتوهم فيه أن من السهل الاقتناع أن الله لا وجود له و من ضمن ما استدل به على عدم وجود الله هو عدم استجابة الله لدعاء المسلمين في أمور كثيرة فآلاف المسلمين يدعون الله ليلا نهارا بزوال إسرائيل و هي ما زالت موجودة ، و آلاف المسلمين يدعون الله ليلا نهارا بالانتصار على أمريكا و لم يحدث النصر بعد ، و آلاف المسلمين يدعون الله ليلا نهارا بتحرير فلسطين من دنس يهود و مازالت فلسطين محتلة ، و يدعي هذا الملحد أن شروط إجابة الدعاء شروط تعجيزية و يتوهم أنها و إن حقهها الشخص فلن يتقبلها الله بدليل أن فلسطين لم تتحرر و العرب مازالوا في هزيمة و من يدعو الله بانقاذ الجوعى في الصومال و غيرها لا يستجاب له بدليل وجود المجاعات في الصومال حتى الآن و من ثم فالله غير موجود على حد زعمه .


و على نقيض كلام هذا الملحد هداه الله فإن وجود الله لا شك فيه بل هو وجود بديهي و ووجود منطقي عقلي ووجود فطري إذ هذا الكون دال عليه دلالة الصنعة على الصانع و هي دلالة فطرية بديهية فمن الذي أوجد هذه الجبال و هذه الأنهار و هذه البحار و هذه المحيطات و هذه الشمس و هذا القمر و هذه النجوم و هذه السماء من الذي أوجد هذه الطبيعة غير الله ؟!! الملحد لو رأى كومة من التراب ملقاه في جنب الطريق يعلم أن لها مسبب و عندما ينظر للطبيعة ينكر أن لها مسبب سبحان ربي لهذا الفكر المعكوس !


و الحياة في كل كائن حي لابد أنها خلقت من إله حي و لا يمكن أن تنشأ حياة من لا حياة ، و الحياة ليست بشيء مادي يصنع[1] بل هي شيء يقوم بالكائن الحي ، و إذا انتزع من بالكائن الحي مات فمن الذي يقدر أن يخلق الحياة غير الله ؟!! و كل كائن حي دليل على وجود الخالق لذا دليل الحياة على وجود الخالق يشتمل على ملايين الأدلة على وجود الخالق و دلالة الحياة على وجود الله من دلالة الحادث على المحدِث و هي دلالة عقلية بديهية لكن الملحد يغفل عن الواضح الجلي بتأويلات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان فقد عميت عينه عن رؤية الحق و صمت أذنه عن سماع الحق و شل لسانه عن قول الحق و تحقق فيه قوله تعالى : ﴿ صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ ﴾[2] .


قال المراغي : ﴿ صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ ﴾ وصفهم الله بهذه الصفات مع سلامة مشاعرهم، من قبل أنهم فقدوا منفعة السمع، فلا يصغون لعظة واعظ ولا إرشاد مرشد، بل هم لا يفقهون إن سمعوا فكأنهم صمّ لا يسمعون، كما فقدوا منفعة الاسترشاد وطلب الحكمة، فلا يطلبون برهانا على قضية، ولا بيانا عن مسألة تخفى عليهم، فكأنهم بكم لا يتكلمون وفقدوا منافع الإبصار من النظر والاعتبار، فلا يرون ما يحلّ بهم من الفتن فينزجروا ، و لا يبصرون ما تتقلّب به أحوال الأمم فيعتبروا ﴿ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ ﴾ أي فهم لا يعودون من الضلالة إلى الهدى الذي تركوه وأضاعوه، إذ من فقد حواسه لا يسمع صوتا يهتدى به، ولا يصيح لينقذ نفسه، ولا يرى بارقا من النور يتجه إليه ويقصده، ولا تزال هذه حاله، ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض حتى يتردّى فى مهاوى الهلاك [3].


و جميع الأمم التي درس العلماء تاريخها تجدها اتخذت معبودات تتجه إليها وتقدَّسها، وما يحصل من ضلال أو انحراف أمر طارئ على هذه الفطرة السليمة فالإنسان قد تحيط به مؤثرات كثيرة تجعله ينحرف عن المعبود الحق ،و الإنسان لو ترك وذاته دون أن يلوث فطرته أحد ، فإنّه يشعر في أعماق نفسه ، وبما أودعه الله في خلقته بأنّ لهذا الكون خالقا خلقه ، ومكوناً كونه ، ومبدعاً أبدعه ، ومدبراً دبره. هذا الشعور نابع من فطرته وذاته وليس مما تعلمه من والديه وأهله. يولد معه، وينمو معه، ويبقى معه فمن الذي أودع هذا الشعور فيه غير الله ؟!!!!


و عدم فعل الشيء في بعض الحالات لا تنفي فعل الشيء في حالات أخرى ،و لو لم يكلم شخص آخر يوما أو يومين أو شهرا لا يقال عليه أنه لا يتكلم بل يقال أنه لا يكلم فلان و لا نعمم أنه لا يكلم أحدا ، و لو أن رئيسا قبل طلب بعض العمال و لم يقبل طلب باقي العمال لا يقال أنه لا يقبل طلب العمال بل يقال أنه لم يقبل طلب البعض و لا نعمم أنه لا يقبل طلب العمال ، و كم من شخص دعا الله فاستجاب الله دعائه ، و كم من مضطر دعا الله فاستجاب الله له ،و كم من مكروب دعا الله فكشف الله كربته ، و هذا دليل واضح على وجود الله لكن الملحد يشكك في هذا الدليل الحسي و يدعي أن الدعاء دليل على عدم وجود الله بحجة أن الله إن كان موجودا لاستجاب دعاء المسلمين لتحرير فلسطين و هذا لم يحدث و من ثم فالله غير موجود على حد زعمه ، و تغافل عن استجابة الله لدعاء الآف الناس في آلاف الأماكن و هذا ليس من الأمانة في شيء .


و كان من الأولى لهذا الملحد أن يتسائل لما لم يستجب الله لدعاء المسلمين بالنصر في زماننا مع أن النصر كان ملازما للمسلمين قرونا عديدة و السبب هو أن غالب المسلمين في زماننا لم يحققوا أسباب النصر و ركنوا إلى الدنيا و تفرقوا بعد أن كانوا يدا واحدة و ضيعوا دينهم لحطام الدنيا فخذلهم الله قال تعالى : ﴿ وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ ﴾[4] فهذه المصائب التي حلت بالمسلمين إنما هي من أنفسهم و قال تعالى : ﴿ يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوَاْ إِن تُطِيعُواْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُواْ خَاسِرِين ﴾[5] إذ طاعة الكافرين لا تقضي بمن أطاعهم إلا إلى الخيبة والخسران في الدنيا و الآخرة و المسلمون اليوم قد أطاعوا أهل الكفر فخذلهم الله و سلط عليهم عدوهم ،و قال تعالى : ﴿ إِن يَنصُرْكُمُ اللّهُ فَلاَ غَالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِن يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَن ذَا الَّذِي يَنصُرُكُم مِّن بَعْدِهِ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكِّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ﴾[6] و كم انتصر المسلمون و هم قلة فالعبرة ليست بالكثرة و العدة لكن العبرة بالتقوى و التمسك بالشرع في المقام الأول و إذا رجع المسلمين لدينهم ستجد النصر حليفهم و لن تجد مجاعات و لن تجد فقراء و إذا وجدت فستجد الشذر اليسير .


ألم يقرأ هذا الملحد ما حققه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من انتصارات ؟!!! ألم يقرأ هذا الملحد ما حققه الصحابة من انتصارات ؟!! ألم يقرأ هذا الملحد ما حققه أمراء المسلمين - عندما كانوا يلتزمون بشرع الله – من انتصارات ؟!! ألم يهزم المسلمون الفرس ؟! ألم يهزم المسلمون الروم ؟! ألم يهزم المسلمون الصليبيين ؟! ألم يهزم المسلمون التتار ؟!! هناك الكثير من الانتصارات التي حققها المسلمون عندما كانوا يلتزمون بشرع الله و يعظمون شعائره لكن الملحد ضرب عنها الصفح و ذكر صورا من خذلان الله للمسلمين عندما فرطوا في دين الله ليؤيد باطله و أنى له ذلك .


و التاريخ يذكر عن غزوات سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله أنه كان يغزو الفرس فيفتح الله عليه بلادهم بلداً بعد بلد حتى وصل إلى نهر دجلة فلما وصل إلى النهر وجد أن الفرس قد أغرقوا السفن وكسروا الجسور وهربوا إلى الجانب الشرقي من النهر فتوقف سعد رضي الله عنه ماذا يصنع فدعا سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه وكان ذا خبرة في أحوال الفرس وما يصنعونه عند القتال فاستشاره أي أن سعداً استشار سلمان الفارسي ماذا يصنع فقال له يا سعد ليس هناك شيء يمكن أن نصنعه إلا أن ننظر في الجيش هل عندهم من الإيمان والتقوى ما يؤهلهم للنصر أو لا, فدعني أسبر القوم وأنظر حالهم فأمهله سعد فجعل يذهب إلى الجيش ويتفقد أحوالهم وينظر أعمالهم فوجدهم رضي الله عنهم بالليل يبيتون لربهم سجداً وقياماً وفي النهار يصلحون أحوالهم ويستعدون للقتال فرجع بعد ثلاثٍ إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص وأخبره الخبر وقال إن قوم موسى ليسوا أحق بالنصر منا فقد فلق الله لهم البحر وأنجاهم من فرعون وقومه ونحن سوف نعبر هذا النهر بإذن الله فأذّن سعدٌ رضي الله عنه بالرحيل والتقدم إلى النهر وقال إني مكبرٌ ثلاثاً فإذا كبرت الثالثة فسموا واعبروا ففعلوا فجعلوا يدخلون الماء كأنما يمشون على الصفا خيلهم ورجلهم وإبلهم حتى عبروا النهر وهو يجري يقذف بزبده فلما رآهم الفرس قال بعضهم لبعض إنكم لا تقاتلون إنساً وإنما تقاتلون جناً فهربوا من المدائن وهي عاصمتهم حتى دخلها المسلمون .

و لو أعطى المسلمون ما عليهم من زكاة لما وجدت فقيرا بين المسلمين و ما وجدت مجاعات و ما وجدت فقراء و في زمن الخليفة العادل عمر بن عبد العزيز كان الرجل يعرض المال للصدقة فلا يجد من يقبله منه فلا مجاعات كما في زماننا ، و لا تفشي الفقر كما في زماننا لأن الأمة وقتها كانت تحكم بشرع الله و تؤدي فرائض الله .

و قد أعطى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جوابا شافيا لما أثاره هذا الملحد فقال : « والذي نفسي بيده لتأمرن بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر أو ليوشك الله أن يبعث عليكم عقابا منه، ثم تدعون فلا يستجاب لكم »[7] ، و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ، لَتَأْمُرُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلَتَنْهَوُنَّ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ، أَوْ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ قَوْمًا، ثُمَّ تَدْعُونَهُ فَلَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَكُمْ »[8] و ما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث هو ما حصل للأمة الإسلامية فلما بعدت الأمة عن شرع ربها سلط الله عليها المستعمرين فمن استعمار إلى استعمار و من تحرر من هذه البلاد من الاستعمار العسكري لم يتحرر من الاستعمار الاقتصادي ولا الاستعمار الفكري ولا الاستعمار السياسي .

و دعوى هذا الملحد أن شروط إجابة الدعاء شروط تعجيزية دعوى بلا برهان و يغني فسادها عن إفسادها و هذه الشروط ما هي إلا آداب يرجى لمن جمعها أن يستجيب الله له ، و من هذه الآداب :
1 - رد المظالم مع التوبة و البعد عن المعاصي[9] .
2 - الوضوء قبل الدعاء إن تيسر .[10]
3 - استقبال القبلة ورفع الأيدي حال الدعاء[11] .
4- الإخلاص في الدعاء فلا يدعو إلا الله سبحانه و تعالى[12] .
5 - افتتاح الدعاء بحمد الله تعالى والثناء عليه، والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم[13] .
6- الصبر وعدم الاستعجال[14] .
7 - الإلحاح في الدعاء والعزم في المسألة[15] .
8 - خفض الصوت والإسرار بالدعاء [16].
9 - عدم تكلف السجع[17] .
10 - تحري الأوقات المستحبة للدعاء كأدبار الصلوات الخمس ، و عند الأذان ، و بين الأذان و الإقامة ، و الثلث الأخير من الليل ، و يوم الجمعة ، و يوم عرفة ، و حال نزول المطر ، و حال السجود ، و حال زحف الجيوش في سبيل الله ، و غير ذلك .
11 - تجنب الدعاء على النفس والأهل والمال. [18] 

و إني أسأل أي عاقل هل في آداب الدعاء شرط تعجيزي أم هي آداب سهلة و ميسورة يمكن للصغير فعلها فضلا عن الكبير لكن الملاحدة دأبهم تشويه الحق .

و كون هناك بلاد إسلامية لم تتحر بعد فهذا لا يقدح في كون نصر الله آتي فالحرب سجال يوم لك و يوم عليك و سنة الله في الأرض الصراع بين الحق و الباطل و الصراع بين الكفر و الإيمان و العبرة بالنهاية قال تعالى : ﴿ أمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَزُلْزِلُواْ حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللّهِ قَرِيبٌ ﴾[19] 
هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 



[1] - و إن قال الملاحدة لقد استطاع العلماء تخليق خلية حية خلال محاولات استغرقت عشرين عاما فلا نستبعد أن تخلق الصدفة خلية حية ،و الجواب أن العلماء لم يخلقوا خلية حية و أنى لهم ذلك بل كل ما فعلوه نزع المادة الوراثية لخلية حية ،و إدخال مادة وراثية صناعية بدلا منها فالخلية الحية كانت وعاء استقبال للمادة الوراثية الصناعية و الخلية الجديدة المصنعة ببساطة تحمل مادة وراثية صناعية، ولكن كل مكوناتها الأخرى من الخلية الأصلية الطبيعية و هذا يمكن تشبيهه بزرع الأعضاء فهل يسمى زرع العضو خلق العضو ؟!! و لولا وجود الحياة في الخلية الأصلية لما كان للمادة الوراثية الصناعية عمل ، و الحياة ليست مادة يمكن أن تصنع . 
[2] - البقرة الآية 18
[3] - تفسير المراغي 1/59
[4] - الشورى من الآية 30
[5] - آل عمران الآية 149
[6] - آل عمران الآية 160
[7]- رواه الترمذي في سننه حديث رقم 2169 و حسنه الألباني 
[8] - رواه أحمد في مسنده حديث رقم 23328 و قال شعيب الأرناؤوط : حسن لغيره
[9] - إذ كيف ترجو من تعصيه 
[10] - لأن الوضوء مستحب عند ذكر الله و الدعاء من الذكر
[11] - فقد خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستسقي فاستقبل القبلة ودعا ، و الله تعالى حيي كريم، يستحي من عبده إذا رفع يديه إليه أن يردّهما صفرا 
[12] - لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله » رواه الترمذي في سننه حديث رقم 2516 و حسنه الألباني 
[13] - لأن الله يحب أن يشكره عبده لذا كان المستحب في الدعاء أن يبدأ الداعي بحمد الله تعالى والثناء عليه بين يدي حاجته ثم يسأل حاجته ، و قد أرشدنا إلى ذلك ربنا سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الفاتحة، حيث بدأ بالحمد والثناء والتمجيد، ثم أتبعه بالدعاء والسؤال.
[14] - لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: « يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل، يقول: دعوت فلم يستجب لي » متفق عليه رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 6340 و رواه مسلم في صحيحه رقم 2735
[15] - لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ادْعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَنْتُمْ مُوقِنُونَ بِالإِجَابَةِ، وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُ دُعَاءً مِنْ قَلْبٍ غَافِلٍ لَاهٍ » رواه الترمذي في سننه حديث رقم 3479 و حسنه الألباني
[16] - لقوله تعالى : ﴿ ادْعُواْ رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً ﴾ سورة الأعراف من الآية 55
[17] - لأن حال الداعي حال متضرع, والتكلف في السجع لا يناسب التضرع
[18] -لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : « لا تدعوا على أنفسكم، ولا تدعوا على أولادكم، ولا تدعوا على أموالكم، لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يسأل فيها عطاءً فيستجيب لكم » رواه مسلم في صحيحه رقم 920
[19]- البقرة الآية 214

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------

